# Zeigt her eure Alutech ICB2.0



## nuts (18. Mai 2016)

Der Titel sagt es: Eine Galerie für Alutechs Communitybike. Serienmäßig oder individuell aufgebaut, raw oder handbemalt - alles hier hinein!

Mein aktueller Testaufbau:





Und ja, die Pedale beißen sich furchtbar - aber meine schwarzen kollidieren mit den Kurbelschonern...


----------



## JENSeits (18. Mai 2016)

Austtattungslinie: Erdgeschoss
Farbe: Raw
Rahmengröße: XL
Modifikationen: Truvativ Descendant, CrankBrothers Mallet Enduro, ODI Rogue, Marsh Guard Plus, SQ Lab 611













































LG Jens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Comfortbiker (18. Mai 2016)

L-Rahmen in Titangrau bei 1,82/90SL, 14,36kg komplett wie auf Fotos. 
Besonderheiten:
*160/130er Pike 
*zusätzliches 28er Blatt
*Procore 
*Schutzblech 
*2x11 Schaltwerk 























...im Nachhinein könnte der rote Bash auch schwarz sein.

Edit: 14,06kg mit anderer Waage... incl. Navi und neuer Zughalterung 














Vorerst letzte Ausbaustufe...


----------



## LC4Fun (18. Mai 2016)

Alutech ICB 2.0  "M" Titan-Elox 12,76KG
fahrfertig inkl. Milch und Pedale - Aufbau Mai 2016



























*Partlist:*


_Kassette   XX1_
_Kette	 XX1_
_Kettenblatt   AbsoluteBlack 32er Oval_
_Kettenstrebenschutz   Marsh Guard Slapper Tape_
_Kurbel   XX1_
_Pedale   Spank Oozy Trail _
_Schaltwerk   XX1_
_Trigger   XX1 _
_Bremsadapter Trickstuff_
_Bremsleitung   Jagwire_
_Bremse HR   XTR M9020 _
_Bremse VR   XTR M9020 _
_Bremsscheibe H   Reverse 180mm _
_Bremsscheibe V   Reverse 180mm _
_Dämpfer   RockShox Monarch Plus RC3 Debon Air _
_Gabel   RS Pike RCT3 Single Air 150mm maxle light_
_Griffe Ergon GE1 _
_Lenker   Spank Oozy LTD 31.8x760mm 15mm-Rise Vibro Core_
_Spacer   Carbon _
_Steuerlager   CaneCreek 40 (unten black, oben Carbon)_
_Vorbau   Spank Spike Race Vorbau 31.8x35mm _
_Laufrad H   Spank Oozy Trail-295 Disc 650B (HR: QR+12x142mm) + XD Freilauf_
_Laufrad V   Spank Oozy Trail-295 Disc 650B Laufradsatz (VR: 15)_
_Reifen H   Racing Ralph Double Defense TL-Easy 57-584 (27.5x2.25) _
_Reifen V   Hans Dampf 27,5x2,25 TrailStar EVO SnakeSkin TL Easy_
_Steckachse H 12/142   Maxle Light_
_Steckachse V   15mm Maxle der Pike RCT3_
_Schaltzug   Jagwire_
_Schalthebel an I-Spec II Adapter von Problemsolver_
_Sattel   Fizik Kurve_
_Sattelklemme   Trickstuff Gandhi_
_Sattelstütze   Kind Shock LEV Integra Remote 15mm_


----------



## Ochiba63 (18. Mai 2016)

ICB 2.0 M Blau Custom


----------



## nippelspanner (18. Mai 2016)

Normalerweise sagt man ja: "Grün und Blau steht jeder S.."
Aber hier: Leider geil!


----------



## LucaLNB (18. Mai 2016)

Hier ist mein ICB  

Rahmen: M in Raw
Austattung: Erdgeschoss, bis auf die Truvativ Descendant Kurbel


----------



## goshawk (18. Mai 2016)

Sehr g..le Umsetzungen dabei


----------



## discordius (19. Mai 2016)

Spannend, dass bis auf bei dem Rad von @JENSeits kaum Sattelüberhöhung zu erkennen ist, soweit ich das bei den abgesenkten Sätteln richtig abschätze. Wird also Zeit für ein XXL mit 660er Stack für Jens.


----------



## JENSeits (19. Mai 2016)

Tja ... was soll ich dazu jetzt sagen?!


----------



## Wayne68 (19. Mai 2016)

ja,schon komisch.bei allen rädern ist der lenker im chopper style höher oder gleichauf mit dem sattel.
ist ja auch bei altherren rädern ähnlich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zr0wrk (19. Mai 2016)

Wayne68 schrieb:


> ja,schon komisch.bei allen rädern ist der lenker im chopper style höher oder gleichauf mit dem sattel.


Sind eben mehr so abfahrtsorientierte Aufbauten.  

Für die meisten der hier gezeigten Räder stimmt das allerdings imho gar nicht. Teilweise entsteht der Eindruck durch das schräg stehende Bike, teilweise dadurch, dass die Sattelstütze eingefahren ist.

Bei @nuts lässt es sich schwer einschätzen, bei @JENSeits stimmts eh nicht, bei @LC4Fun ist die Stütze eingeschoben, bei @Luca_Luxx steht das Rad vorn höher, dasselbe gilt für @Ochiba63. So richtig gemütlich macht es sich nur der @Comfortbiker, der aber damit ja seinem Namen alle Ehre macht, oder?


----------



## Comfortbiker (19. Mai 2016)

zr0wrk schrieb:


> Sind eben mehr so abfahrtsorientierte Aufbauten.
> 
> Für die meisten der hier gezeigten Räder stimmt das allerdings imho gar nicht. Teilweise entsteht der Eindruck durch das schräg stehende Bike, teilweise dadurch, dass die Sattelstütze eingefahren ist.
> 
> Bei @nuts lässt es sich schwer einschätzen, bei @JENSeits stimmts eh nicht, bei @LC4Fun ist die Stütze eingeschoben, bei @Luca_Luxx steht das Rad vorn höher, dasselbe gilt für @Ochiba63. So richtig gemütlich macht es sich nur der @Comfortbiker, der aber damit ja seinem Namen alle Ehre macht, oder?


...so ist es   , 
längere Gabel und langes Steuerrohr machen es schwer mit mehr als 2cm Überhöhung... trotz flachem Lenker und extrem kurzem Vorbau mit 0°
Im Vergleich zum Slide mit gleicher Gabel und Reifen ist der Lenker eine Ecke höher und trotzdem das Tretlager ein Stück tiefer. 
Aber mir passt das super und man bekommt dadurch leichter die Sprünge hin.


----------



## JENSeits (19. Mai 2016)

zr0wrk schrieb:


> , bei @JENSeits stimmts eh nicht,



Ob du es glaubst oder nicht, ich fahre so.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## zr0wrk (19. Mai 2016)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Ob du es glaubst oder nicht, ich fahre so.


Ich fürchte, du hast mich gründlich missverstanden. Ich meinte, es stimme nicht, dass du ohne Sattelüberhöhung fährst. Tust du ja auch nicht, wie du nun nochmal bestätigst.


----------



## LC4Fun (19. Mai 2016)

Warum sind hier so wenig Bilder? Da sind doch nicht nur 5 Bikes verkauft worden ;-)


----------



## Joerg80 (19. Mai 2016)

Hi,

hier mal ein paar Bilder von meinem Aufbau 

Gefahren bin ich allerdings leider aus Zeitgründen noch keinen Meter - d.h. Cockpit und der Rest wird noch eingestellt. Daher ist auch vorne noch ein kleines Spacer-Türmchen über dem Steuersatz erkennbar 

Meine Partslist:

_Kassette GX_
_Kette XX1_
_Kettenblatt Sram Alu DirectMount 32Z_
_Kurbel X01_
_Pedale Sixpack_
_Schaltwerk GX_
_Trigger XX1 _
_Bremse Magura MT5 mit 4teiligen Belägen, 180er Scheiben_
_Dämpfer Fox Float X _
_Gabel Manitou Mattoc Pro (IRT Kit wird noch verbaut)_
_Griffe Ergon GE1 _
_Lenker Reverse RCC 750 Carbon_
_Spacer Carbon _
_Steuersatz Hope_
_Vorbau Sixpack_
_Laufrad : Easton ARC27 Felgen, DT Swiss Competition Speichen, Hope Pro3 Naben_
_Reifen H Specialized Purgatory 650b 27,5x2,3 Control Mischung - tubeless Montage_
_Reifen V Specialized Butcher 650b 27,5x2,3 Control Mischung - tubeless Montage_
_Steckachse H 12/142 Maxle Light_
_Steckachse V Manitou _
_Sattel Ritchey WCS ("Altteil")_
_Sattelklemme Sixpack_
_Sattelstütze Rock Shox Stealth 2015er Modell - Hebel rechts, aber Montage links _


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## memyselfundRadl (20. Mai 2016)

Meine teile sind noch nicht da, aber wird ähnlich dem vom Jörg. Ich krieg mich nicht auf ein farb konzept festgelegt. Luxusprobleme, sage ich euch


----------



## zr0wrk (20. Mai 2016)

LC4Fun schrieb:


> Warum sind hier so wenig Bilder? Da sind doch nicht nur 5 Bikes verkauft worden



Ich warte immer noch auf die Versandbestätigung. Das wird diese Woche wohl nichts mehr. Aber auch dann wird das erst mal nur ein langweiliges Build-Kit - vorerst mal ohne größere Anpassungen.


----------



## Comfortbiker (20. Mai 2016)

Ochiba63 schrieb:


> ICB 2.0 M Blau Custom
> Anhang anzeigen 494588 Anhang anzeigen 494590 Anhang anzeigen 494592


Hast du inzwischen die Bremsleitungen nach innen verlegt? 

Gesendet von meinem Lenovo YT3-850L mit Tapatalk


----------



## ridemore (20. Mai 2016)

Here's my green ICB

























Nice cockpit





A mix of old and new components - cyan blue chainring bolts to match Fox knobs 





Yep Components Uptimizer HC dropper post - fantastic!





Fox and Yep remotes





Reset Racing super flat headset - Made in Germany  (unfortunately I slightly damaged the top cap)





Alutech ICB 2.0, a succesful project - sheeps seems to agree 


*Components*
Frame: Alutech ICB 2.0 size L

Shock: Fox Float X-Evol

Fork: Fox 34 Factory 150mm w/remote - BSC tuned

Wheels: DRC Big Horn rims/Novatec hubs/Alpina spokes/orange nipples http://www.drc.it/ - new DRC Big Foot rims are waiting for the meltdown of the current ones 

Tires: Front Onza Citius frc 2.4/Rear Onza Lynx frc 2.25 - tubeless

Brakes: Shimano SLX 203/180 (provisional) - unfortunately the new Magura MT5 had an oil leakage problem even before mounting it, waiting for return from assistance

Drivetrain: 1x10 - SLX cranks/XT cassette with Zeta Bike 29-42 kit and Zeta Bike 31T titanium chainring/Shimano Zee derailleur/Shimano Saint shifter (yes the chainring has odd tooth and is anti-drop, i find 31T the best compromise) http://www.zorlonisnc.191.it/mtb.htm

Pedals: Crank Bros. Enduro

Saddle: Chromag Trailmaster LTD full grain leather

Dropper post: Yep Components Uptimizer HC 155mm

Handlebar: ODI Flight Control 750 with 2x18mm extensions (total 786mm)

Stem: Funn Funnduro 45mm

Grips: Chromag Squarewave XL

*Cheers from Roma!*


----------



## -N0bodY- (20. Mai 2016)

I personally don't like the green one, but with your setup it looks superb. nice match with all these brown, orange and leather.


----------



## pauing (20. Mai 2016)

Ein graues traumhaftes Erdgeschoss in S mit Hope Pro 4 / Spank Oozy 295 LRS.
Schnell mit dem Phone geknippst. ich bin leider kein Hobby-Fotograf


----------



## ridemore (20. Mai 2016)

-N0bodY- schrieb:


> I personally don't like the green one, but with your setup it looks superb. nice match with all these brown, orange and leather.



Thanks!


----------



## Kosmoprolet (21. Mai 2016)




----------



## onkel_c (21. Mai 2016)

heute morgen klingelte der ups mann, mit 'ner sehnsüchtig erwarteten gabel ...
die plaste laufraäder 'gammeln' noch immer iwo in china rum ... anyway, also andere bikes beliehen ...




 

war dann erstmal 3h im wald und habe auf  3 trails eine neue bestzeit hingelegt. das ding geht bös nach vorn, rumpelt zwar auch mehr als meine tofane, letztlich bleibt aber die feststellung: weniger ist manchmal mehr. sicher nicht überall, aber im mittelgebirgsbereich auf den überwiegenden trails schon.

falls fragen kommen: ja, das ist alles absicht und gewollt, ausnahmslos....


----------



## Speziazlizt (21. Mai 2016)

Es wird langsam Zeit das meins kommt!

Was den gemeinen Mittelgebirgsweg vom Alpinen Weg unterscheidet ist doch meist nur die Länge und die Steilheit. Würde sogar wagen zu sagen das wir hier im Hochgebirge langsamer fahren (müssen) als es auf den meisten Trails im Mittelgebirge der Fall ist. Ich bin zuversichtlich dass das ICB2 auch in Südtirol super funktionieren wird  
Heute erst einen Trail gefahren bei dem oberhalb der Waldgrenze die "kein Sturz" Zonen waren sowie Steine die nur auf ein Durchschlagsopfer warten... schnell fahren ist da einfach nicht drin. Im Wald dann recht flowig mit Wurzelgedöns, passt locker mit dem ICB2.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (21. Mai 2016)

Meine Captain America Edition ist heute auch fertig geworden. Gibt morgen oder vielleicht nachher noch ein paar Fotos.
Erste Fahrt ging zur Geburtstagsfeier von nem Bikekumpel.  War dann erstmal eins der wichtigsten Gesprächsthemen.


----------



## LC4Fun (22. Mai 2016)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Gibt morgen oder vielleicht nachher noch ein paar Fotos.



es ist schon lange "morgen"


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (22. Mai 2016)

Es ist auch noch ein paar Stunden "morgen"  War erst gegen eine zu Hause und hab heute noch ein paar Stunden auf der Autobahn verbracht, um ins neue Zuhause zu kommen. Lade gleich mal was hoch.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (22. Mai 2016)

So, bitteschön:











Gabel: DT XMM 140 27,5
Steuersatz: Cane Creek 40
LRS: DT Spline CSW 27,5
Reifen VR: WTB Vigilante
Reifen HR: WTB Vigilante
Kassette: X01
Kette: X01
Innenlager: XT HollowTech
Kurbel: RaceFace RIDE XC (wird ggf auch ersetzt)
Kettenblatt: 32er Bionicon (30er Raceface liegt auch hier)
Schaltwerk: X01
Schalthebel: X01 Gripshift
Lenker: FSA Gravity Carbon 40mm Rise
Vorbau: RaceFace Turbine 70mm (muss auf jeden Fall was kürzeres dran)
Spacer: 2x 10mm Alu
Sattelklemme: Superstar
Sattelstütze: Reverb 125/420 (wird wohl noch ersetzt)
Sattel: Ergon SM3 M
Pedale: Crankbrothers Candy
Bremse V: Elixir CR
Bremse H: Elixir CR
Scheibe V: SLX 203 Centerlock
Scheibe H: SLX 180 Centerlock
Griffe: X01

Passt erstmal, der Vorbau muss kürzer, ist so doch länger als ich erwartet habe. Sattelstütze ist fast auf Anschlag da werde ich dann mal eine längere mit mehr Hub rein stecken.


----------



## LucaLNB (22. Mai 2016)

So, am Wochenende hab ich das Bike mal mit in den Schwarzwald genommen 
Wie der Zufall es will, waren noch ein paar Fotografen am Start...

Foto's made by: www.facebook.com/knibu.de


----------



## Wayne68 (22. Mai 2016)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> So, bitteschön:




oh....da stimmen die proportionen gar nicht mehr.denke mal der rahmen ist größe xl ?
Bis l geht der rahmen optisch noch ganz gut....aber so....


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (23. Mai 2016)

Da liegst du falsch, ist ein L und ich habe derzeit nichtmal großartig Sattelüberhöhung. Hätte ich die Stütze lieber einfahren sollen oder wo sondern für dich die Proportionen nicht? Vielleicht macht es ja auch die dünne Gabel oder die Perspektive.


----------



## JENSeits (23. Mai 2016)

Mein Rad sei ja auch unfahrbar


----------



## pauing (23. Mai 2016)

Luca_Luxx schrieb:


> So, am Wochenende hab ich das Bike mal mit in den Schwarzwald genommen
> Wie der Zufall es will, waren noch ein paar Fotografen am Start...
> 
> Foto's made by: www.facebook.com/knibu.de
> ...



Nicht schlecht, wenn man einen eigenen Fotografen hat


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wayne68 (23. Mai 2016)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Da liegst du falsch, ist ein L und ich habe derzeit nichtmal großartig Sattelüberhöhung. Hätte ich die Stütze lieber einfahren sollen oder wo sondern für dich die Proportionen nicht? Vielleicht macht es ja auch die dünne Gabel oder die Perspektive.



ja,vielleicht liegts an der perspektive.in live kommt das rad wahrscheinlich anders rüber.das blau finde ich allerdings sehr schön.


----------



## nippelspanner (23. Mai 2016)

Wieder nur Handygeknipse, dafür bei Topwetter draußen. 

Seite:





Oben:





Cockpit:





Antrieb:





Teileliste:
Rahmen: Titanelox, Größe L
Gabel: RS Pike 150mm
Laufräder: Ryde Trail, Sapim Laser, Hope Naben
Reifen: Conti Trailking 2,4", Stan´s Milch + Rim Tape
Bremsen: XT
Schaltung: XT 11fach
Kurbel: XTR
Pedale: Sixpack Icon
Kettenblatt: Hope Z30
Lenker: Race Face Atlas
Vorbau: Hope 35 mm
Steuersatz: Hope
Head Doc: Hope
Sattelstützenklemme: Hope
Sattelstütze: Kind Shock
Sattel: Chromag Trailstar


----------



## Comfortbiker (23. Mai 2016)

Wayne68 schrieb:


> oh....da stimmen die proportionen gar nicht mehr.denke mal der rahmen ist größe xl ?
> Bis l geht der rahmen optisch noch ganz gut....aber so....


Hätte er mal lieber ein XL genommen    
Aber wenn er so damit zurecht kommt ist alles gut. Ich persönlich hätte, um die Spacer/Verbau/Lenker Geschichte schlichter aussehen zu lassen und um den Sattelauszug zu reduzieren, XL genommen.... ich denke das geht auch ab wie Hanne und ist nicht träger. Denn trotz längerem Radstand ist das ICB2.0 agiler als mein Slide.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (23. Mai 2016)

Ich habe aktuell am L einen 70er Vorbau dran, weil der am Spenderrad auch so verbaut war. Damit ist es mir definitiv zu lang, der wird jetzt Probehalber gegen den 50er vom ICB 1.0 getauscht, mit der Option einen noch kürzeren zu verbauen. XL wäre somit für meinen Geschmack definitiv zu viel des Guten. 
Ob die Spacer so bleiben muss ich auch erstmal ausprobieren, es sind auch nur deshalb 2 10er weil mit 15mm Spacer der Gabelschaft 1mm zu lang war...


----------



## Masberg (23. Mai 2016)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


>



Was ist das für ein Schutzblech/Mudguard?


----------



## Comfortbiker (23. Mai 2016)

Masberg schrieb:


> Was ist das für ein Schutzblech/Mudguard?


Ist von Zefal 12,00€





dazu klebe ich die Kontaktstellen zur Gabel mit Rahmenschutzfolie ab.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zr0wrk (24. Mai 2016)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Mein Rad sei ja auch unfahrbar


Sagt wer?


----------



## hanne86 (24. Mai 2016)

Kommt das ICB in Raw nicht mit den schwarzen Schriftzügen an Ober- und Unterrohr? Das Rad von @Luca_Luxx ist ja offensichtlich "nackt".


----------



## zr0wrk (24. Mai 2016)

hanne86 schrieb:


> Kommt das ICB in Raw nicht mit den schwarzen Schriftzügen an Ober- und Unterrohr?


Ich hatte so halb im Ohr, dass es dazu ein Stickerset geben soll. Außerdem erinnere ich mich dunkel an Vektordaten, die es für die Grafiken geben sollte, so dass man seinen Rahmen unter Maskierung der Decals lackieren lassen könnte. Aber frag mich nicht, an welcher Stelle darüber gesprochen wurde.


----------



## LC4Fun (25. Mai 2016)

nuts schrieb:


> Und ja, die Pedale beißen sich furchtbar - aber meine schwarzen kollidieren mit den Kurbelschonern...



...ich hab aus dem selben Grund die Kurbelschützer etwas ausgeschnitten...


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (25. Mai 2016)

Ich hab meins dann heute auch mal ein wenig mit Matsch verziert, ging ja garnicht so sauber 



Aber nach der ersten "richtigen" Runde mit brauchbarem Setup fehlt mir doch etwas die Spritzigkeit und Verspieltheit des Prototypen den ich in L fahren durfte.
Ich habe jetzt einen 50er Vorbau drauf und irgendwie fühlt es sich immernoch eher lang an. Es geht auch bei weitem nicht so supereinfach aufs Hinterrad wie der Prototyp. Mir scheint die 20 (oder warens 10?) die der Serienrahmen im Vergleich zum Proto noch gewachsen ist hat es weniger Hecklastig gemacht. So ist es zwar im Zweifel schneller und stabiler weil ich mittiger im Rad stehe, aber ich kannes nciht so schön überm Hinterrad fahren.
Der Vorbau wird auf jeden Fall noch weiter verkürzt.
@supurb-bicycles weißt du noch welches Cockpit auf dem Proto drauf war den ich in den Fingern hatte? Ich meine das war ein 30er Answer mit 800er Lenker oder so? Der Vorbau scheint in schwarz grad ausverkauft zu sein...

Nächste Änderung wird defintiv das 30er Kettenblatt dass ich schon liegen hab, die Rampen im Schwarzwald sind echt hart...


----------



## ridemore (27. Mai 2016)

AMS Honeycomb Frame Guard
Not so sure how long it will last, the unpolished parts of the frame are rather rough..


----------



## micha63 (28. Mai 2016)




----------



## micha63 (28. Mai 2016)

Hallo, mein ICB 2.0 Erdgeschoss Buildkit
 in M meine SL 83cm bei 180 cm Körpergrosse  
Rahmen Verarbeitung und Lackierung super
es wurden ein paar Veränderungen vorgenommen:
Ergon Lenkergriffe
Leichtkraft Steuersatz, Innenlager und Sattelklemme und eine Power2max Wattkurbel wurden getauscht.


----------



## Piefke (29. Mai 2016)

Die Bikes sehen ja ganz nett aus, zum wirklich gefallen fehlen mir eben drei Gelenke am Hinterbau.


----------



## zr0wrk (29. Mai 2016)

Piefke schrieb:


> (...) zum wirklich gefallen fehlen mir eben drei Gelenke am Hinterbau.


Wieso liest du dann eigentlich hier mit? Bzw.: Vielleicht fehlt ja zum wirklichen Gefallen auch einfach mal eine Testfahrt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## brillenboogie (29. Mai 2016)

Sehr geile Geräte habt ihr da! Ich war leider zu ungeduldig, daher ist es letzen Sommer ein Banshee Spitfire geworden, mit dem ich allerdings sehr glücklich bin. Vielleicht ergibt sich ja mal ne Biketausch Testrunde?! XL und Umkreis Saarbrücken..


----------



## foreigner (30. Mai 2016)

Ein wenig beneide ich euch ja schon und trauere nach, dass ich nicht bestellt habe, wenn ich das hier so sehe.
Aber bei mir gab´s andere Prioritäten.



Joerg80 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> hier mal ein paar Bilder von meinem Aufbau
> 
> ...



Gefällt mir bisher am besten hier! Schickes Rad.


----------



## Zask06 (30. Mai 2016)

Hi,
also ich muss sagen, rein optisch gefällt mir der Aufbau von @LC4Fun mit Abstand am Besten. (Nix für ungut).


----------



## 115kgbiker (30. Mai 2016)

Optisch am schönsten finde ich ja das von @Ochiba63 dicht gefolgt von @LC4Fun.
Hätte ich kein BuildKit bestellt würde meins wahrscheinlich änlich aussehen wie das von @Joerg80 mit Mattoc, Fox Dämpfer und MT5....


----------



## trailterror (30. Mai 2016)

Meine stimme geht an @Luca_Luxx


----------



## onkel_c (30. Mai 2016)

nur mädels hier?


----------



## nippelspanner (31. Mai 2016)

BTT!
Ich will mehr Bikes sehen.


----------



## Schwobenflyer (31. Mai 2016)

Und hier mein ICB 2.0


----------



## Joerg80 (31. Mai 2016)

foreigner schrieb:


> Ein wenig beneide ich euch ja schon und trauere nach, dass ich nicht bestellt habe, wenn ich das hier so sehe.
> Aber bei mir gab´s andere Prioritäten.
> 
> 
> ...



danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jakten (31. Mai 2016)

Juckt in den Fingern. Aber leider erst frühestens 2017 
Meine Fanes braucht Entlasstung auf den Trails vor der Haustür


----------



## Powtin (3. Juni 2016)

Endlich ist es soweit Innsbruck hat sein erstes ICB 2.0 - oder ist noch wer da? Falls ja gerne mal auf ne gemeinsame Ausfahrt. Mehr als zufrieden und macht gleich von Anfang an Spaß das Ding!









[/url][/IMG]


----------



## Comfortbiker (5. Juni 2016)

...ich habe heute mal provisorisch ein Flaschenhalter montiert und auf der Tour gemerkt, das man die Flasche an der Stelle nicht merkt.  













...mein voller Ernst  , das Radon könnte noch ab


----------



## nippelspanner (5. Juni 2016)

Das ist jetzt nicht dein Ernst, oder?


----------



## AboAC (5. Juni 2016)

So, während einige hier schon fleißig fahren, ist mein Erdgeschoß heute fertig geworden:



 

Änderungen gegenüber dem Standard-Erdgeschoß:

Manitou Mattoc
Griffe Answer Stein rot
203mm Scheibe vorne
Pedale NC-17 Sudpin I MG S-Pro

Laut meiner nicht besonders genauen Waage wiegt das Rad so komplett mit Pedalen 13,6kg. Der erste Test vor dem Haus war schon ganz vielversprechend, eine richtige Testfahrt steht aber noch aus.

Viele Grüße,
Andreas


----------



## makeabike (5. Juni 2016)

So, endlich fertig. Freu mich schon auf die ersten Runden mit meinem icb.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xcseb (6. Juni 2016)

hanne86 schrieb:


> Kommt das ICB in Raw nicht mit den schwarzen Schriftzügen an Ober- und Unterrohr? Das Rad von @Luca_Luxx ist ja offensichtlich "nackt".


...:-( leider nicht.  Hab nachgefragt.  Es gibt auch das alutech Sticker Set nicht mit icb Logo. Kostet 25 Euro.


----------



## LC4Fun (6. Juni 2016)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> und auf der Tour gemerkt, das man die Flasche an der Stelle nicht merkt.



Auf der Tour vielleicht nicht, aber am Kindergeld wenn man notfalls mal vor dem Sattel absteigt


----------



## Comfortbiker (6. Juni 2016)

LC4Fun schrieb:


> Auf der Tour vielleicht nicht, aber am Kindergeld wenn man notfalls mal vor dem Sattel absteigt


...deswegen habe ich vorher getestet. Auf die Flasche setzt du dich nicht, da ist der Sattel im Weg und trifft deinen Rücken und dann schlagen die Knie im Lenker ein. 
Und wenn ist die Flasche weicher als das Oberrohr.   
Klebe dir mal eine leere Flasche mit  Tape auf's Oberrohr und probier es aus.


----------



## Deleted35614 (6. Juni 2016)

Schöne Bikes hier, ausser das XL, wirkt zu stelzig.
Aber das Flaschenhalterdingens schaut mal richtig kagge aus.


----------



## Comfortbiker (6. Juni 2016)

lipper-zipfel schrieb:


> Schöne Bikes hier, ausser das XL, wirkt zu stelzig.
> Aber das Flaschenhalterdingens schaut mal richtig kagge aus.


Da hast du Recht, aber was will man machen...in der Entstehung des Rahmens wurde ich überstimmt.  
Für kurze schnelle Runden mit Flasche und für Tagestouren Trinkblase im Rucksack....alles Gute ist eben nie zusammen


----------



## foreigner (6. Juni 2016)

Das bisher schönste ICB 2.0 darf aber hier ruhig auch nochmal gezeigt werden:




@nuts : Weißt du was der Aufbau gewogen hat?
Ich finde das Rad für den gedachten Einsatz absolut perfekt aufgebaut (vielleicht andere Bremsen).


----------



## nippelspanner (6. Juni 2016)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


>



Die Konstruktion erinnert mich irgendwie etwas an eine Abschussrampe:




Aber OK, wenn´s funktioniert und es DIR gefällt...


----------



## Comfortbiker (6. Juni 2016)

nippelspanner schrieb:


> Die Konstruktion erinnert mich irgendwie etwas an eine Abschussrampe:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gefallen tut es mir nicht...s. oben, aber es funktioniert. 
Wie macht ihr das mit dem trinken? Anhalten, Flasche aus dem Sack, Flasche rein in den Sack...ist doch auch nicht optimal auf ner Runde von einszwei Stunden...aber wenn's euch so passt und ihr die Erholungspausen braucht... 
Dafür saue ich nicht die Trinkblase ein   https://www.strava.com/activities/599491842


----------



## LC4Fun (6. Juni 2016)

ich hab für kurze Runden den Minirucksack von Shimpanso. Da ist pures Wasser in der Blase, das wird nicht schlecht. Es reicht beim Auffüllen der 2liter zu reinigen und das Mundstück nach der Tour. Da Handy, Geldbeutel, Schlüssel eh auch wohin müssen...


----------



## Zask06 (6. Juni 2016)

lipper-zipfel schrieb:


> Aber das Flaschenhalterdingens schaut mal richtig kagge aus.



genau wie diese am Lenker zu befestigende Gabelabsenk-Einrichtung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zask06 (6. Juni 2016)

foreigner schrieb:


> Das bisher schönste ICB 2.0 darf aber hier ruhig auch nochmal gezeigt werden:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nice. Würde ich mit dem von @LC4Fun auf eine Stufe stellen


----------



## zr0wrk (6. Juni 2016)

Zask06 schrieb:


> Nice. Würde ich mit dem von @LC4Fun auf eine Stufe stellen


Aaalter! Äpfel und Birnen!


----------



## Zask06 (6. Juni 2016)

zr0wrk schrieb:


> Aaalter! Äpfel und Birnen!


Juuuungeeee: Das sind zwei ICB. 2.0 eins in Raw eins in Rot/silber. Weiß nicht, was du hier mit Äpfeln und Birnen willst...
Oder machst dir grad nen Obstsalat??? Wäre dann aber dezent OT.
Trotzdem schmeggnlassen.


----------



## Comfortbiker (6. Juni 2016)

Beim @LC4Fun finde ich die verschiedene Grüntöne nicht so optimal.
Beim @Ochiba63 ist alles geil bis auf die Kabelführung.
Das @ridemore Bike ist mit Abstand das interessanteste Design.  
Das @onkel_c Bike finde ich auch stimmig.
Der Rest ist nicht schlecht, aber nicht perfekt. Wobei mir keines der Räder überhaupt nicht gefällt...ist auch schwer, wenn man mit vorhandenen oder auch neuen Teilen ein 100% Bike zusammen schrauben muss.
Hauptsache die Fuhre funktioniert und macht uneingeschränkt Spaß.


----------



## zr0wrk (6. Juni 2016)

Zask06 schrieb:


> Juuuungeeee: Das sind zwei ICB. 2.0 eins in Raw eins in Rot/silber. Weiß nicht, was du hier mit Äpfeln und Birnen willst...


Na, das eine sieht super aus, das andere ist bunt. 


> schmeggnlassen.


Fjeden!


----------



## Zask06 (6. Juni 2016)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Hauptsache die Fuhre funktioniert und macht uneingeschränkt Spaß.



Genaus so siehts aus! Jeder wie ers gerne hätte.
Meine Kommentare bezogen sich auf das Erscheinungsbild der Bikes, die Optik und z.T., was für Teile montiert wurden.. auch wenn das manch einer hier scheinbar nicht so ganz verstanden hat


----------



## Zask06 (6. Juni 2016)

zr0wrk schrieb:


> Na, das eine sieht super aus, das andere ist bunt.
> 
> Fjeden!



aha..also doch de Obstsalat


----------



## Deleted35614 (6. Juni 2016)

Zask06 schrieb:


> genau wie diese am Lenker zu befestigende Gabelabsenk-Einrichtung


na, schaut no schlimmer aus.


----------



## nippelspanner (6. Juni 2016)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Dafür saue ich nicht die Trinkblase ein.


Nach Gebrauch kurz durchspülen und dann *einfrieren*.
Dann spart man sich das nervige trocknen von innen.
Dauert 2 Minuten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Comfortbiker (6. Juni 2016)

nippelspanner schrieb:


> Nach Gebrauch kurz durchspülen und dann *einfrieren*.
> Dann spart man sich das nervige trocknen von innen.
> Dauert 2 Minuten.


Guter Tipp! 
Die glebrige Apfelsaftschorle im Schlauch dürfte so vermutlich auch nicht anfangen zu gammeln...obwohl ein komischer Beigeschmack bleibt. Liegt oft eine Woche zwischen den längeren Ausfahrten. Nach Arbeit sind es meist nur bis max. 1Stunde, die ich noch etwas zur Entspannung rumrolle. Da ist eine kleine Flasche schnell zur Hand und ans Bike gesteckt. Werkzeug, Rucksack usw. habe ich da nicht mit. Handy ist im Hüftgurt.


----------



## xcseb (6. Juni 2016)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> ...
> Klebe dir mal eine leere Flasche mit  Tape auf's Oberrohr und probier es aus.



Wie hast du das befestigt?  Gewindeeinsatz? Ist auf jeden Fall eine Lösung (b)


----------



## Comfortbiker (6. Juni 2016)

xcseb schrieb:


> Wie hast du das befestigt?  Gewindeeinsatz? Ist auf jeden Fall eine Lösung (b)


Mit M5 Einnietmuttern, allerdings nur Alu. Edelstahl hatte ich keine mehr. 
https://www.hoerr-edelstahl.de/Befe...r-Einziehmutter-Nietmutter-Edelstahl-V2A.html


----------



## xcseb (6. Juni 2016)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Mit M5 Einnietmuttern, allerdings nur Alu. Edelstahl hatte ich keine mehr.
> https://www.hoerr-edelstahl.de/Befe...r-Einziehmutter-Nietmutter-Edelstahl-V2A.html



Da braucht es wohl so ein Spezialgerät?


----------



## Comfortbiker (6. Juni 2016)

xcseb schrieb:


> Da braucht es wohl so ein Spezialgerät?


Ich habe mir die Zange schon vor Jahren mal zugelegt, da immer mal was zusätzlich an die Rahmen muss. 
Ein Fahrradladen mit guter Werkstatt sollte die Zange auch in Gebrauch haben.
Ev. passt auch eine Aeroflasche. 
http://bikeboard.at/Board/Aero-Trinkflaschen-th165848


----------



## xcseb (6. Juni 2016)

... da frag ich mal bei meinem favorisierten Rahmenbauer. Da der Rahmen ja eh schon überall Gewinde und Löcher hat, stören zwei mehr nicht besonders, auch wenn keine Flasche dran ist. Für eine Alpen-Tour wäre es schon praktisch, da ist der Rucksack sowieso voll... Die Aero Dinger gefallen mir aber nicht so richtig... dann eher sowas :
https://www.amazon.de/Fuxon-Comus-Liter-PET-Fahrrad-Flaschenhalter/dp/B002441K04


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Comfortbiker (6. Juni 2016)

xcseb schrieb:


> ... da frag ich mal bei meinem favorisierten Rahmenbauer. Da der Rahmen ja eh schon überall Gewinde und Löcher hat, stören zwei mehr nicht besonders, auch wenn keine Flasche dran ist. Für eine Alpen-Tour wäre es schon praktisch, da ist der Rucksack sowieso voll... Die Aero Dinger gefallen mir aber nicht so richtig... dann eher sowas :
> https://www.amazon.de/Fuxon-Comus-Liter-PET-Fahrrad-Flaschenhalter/dp/B002441K04


Bedenke aber, daß du noch genug Beinfreiheit lässt. Mit der 0,75Liter Flasche geht es noch gerade so. 
Größere Flaschen könnten stören. Am besten vorher nur provisorisch mit Tape befestigen und testen. 
Die 0,5Liter Flasche stört überhaupt nicht.


----------



## LC4Fun (6. Juni 2016)

wenn Du eh schon Löcher in den Rahmen setzt, dann verwende die doch für nen Strohhalm und füll den Rahmen mit Apfelschorle


----------



## Comfortbiker (6. Juni 2016)

LC4Fun schrieb:


> wenn Du eh schon Löcher in den Rahmen setzt, dann verwende die doch für nen Strohhalm und füll den Rahmen mit Apfelschorle


Da sind so viel Löcher drin, den bekommst du nicht dicht...und wenn doch, nicht die Belüftung vergessen sonst implodiert der Rahmen wenn man zu schnell trinkt.  

Am WE hatte der Reifen die Kette mitgenommen und hinter der Kettenstrebe verklemmt solange ich am rollen war...angsteinflößendes Geräusch   
Daraufhin habe ich noch so ein Teil unter den Strebenschutz geschoben...mal sehen ob es funktioniert. 
http://de.aliexpress.com/item/FREE-...2537815595.html?spm=2114.47010708.4.10.2HOBQB


----------



## nuts (7. Juni 2016)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Da sind so viel Löcher drin, den bekommst du nicht dicht...und wenn doch, nicht die Belüftung vergessen sonst implodiert der Rahmen wenn man zu schnell trinkt.
> 
> Am WE hatte der Reifen die Kette mitgenommen und hinter der Kettenstrebe verklemmt solange ich am rollen war...angsteinflößendes Geräusch
> Daraufhin habe ich noch so ein Teil unter den Strebenschutz geschoben...mal sehen ob es funktioniert.
> http://de.aliexpress.com/item/FREE-...2537815595.html?spm=2114.47010708.4.10.2HOBQB


oha, weißt Du zufällig in welchem Gang / welches Kettenblatt / welche Kettenlinie? Du fährst 2X11?


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (7. Juni 2016)

Eher 1,5x11...


----------



## Comfortbiker (7. Juni 2016)

nuts schrieb:


> oha, weißt Du zufällig in welchem Gang / welches Kettenblatt / welche Kettenlinie? Du fährst 2X11?


http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/der-...ung-fuer-jedes-gelaende.744328/#post-12706970
Die Kette lag auf dem kleinen Blatt KL 44mm und ca. dem fünftgrößten Kettenblatt der Kassette. 
Ich fuhr ein kurze aber sehr ruppige, schnelle Abfahrt hinunter... wußte erst nicht was los war bei dem Geräusch, konnte auch nicht gleich anhalten da zu schnell und steil. 
Dann im Stand fluppte die Kette ohne Problem wieder raus. 
Das Schaltwerk ist ein zweifach GX. Vielleicht dämpft das nicht so wie das Horizon 1x11 am Slide, wo ich die gleiche Konfiguration fahre. 
Ich fahre sehr gerne mit dem ICB2.0...fast nur im Moment weil das Rad unheimlich Spaß macht. 
Mich stört's auch nicht, das einige über meine Anpassungen lästern   , welche keine ernsthafte Kritik an dem Rahmen aufzeigen sollen  ... vielleicht hilft es aber einigen doch ihr Rad zu optimieren.


----------



## ridemore (8. Juni 2016)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Beim @LC4Fun finde ich die verschiedene Grüntöne nicht so optimal.
> Beim @Ochiba63 ist alles geil bis auf die Kabelführung.
> Das @ridmore Bike ist mit Abstand das interessanteste Design.
> Das @onkel_c Bike finde ich auch stimmig.
> ...



@ridemore 
thanks!


----------



## zr0wrk (9. Juni 2016)

So sieht's (nun schon nicht mehr) aus.


----------



## memyselfundRadl (9. Juni 2016)

Meins hängt noch hinterachsen lose rum 


Sent via brainwave with help from HAL


----------



## Mazimm (9. Juni 2016)

Gibts schon Bilder von einem fertig aufgebauten OG ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zask06 (9. Juni 2016)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Da sind so viel Löcher drin, den bekommst du nicht dicht...und wenn doch, nicht die Belüftung vergessen sonst implodiert der Rahmen wenn man zu schnell trinkt.
> 
> Am WE hatte der Reifen die Kette mitgenommen und hinter der Kettenstrebe verklemmt solange ich am rollen war...angsteinflößendes Geräusch
> Daraufhin habe ich noch so ein Teil unter den Strebenschutz geschoben...mal sehen ob es funktioniert.
> http://de.aliexpress.com/item/FREE-...2537815595.html?spm=2114.47010708.4.10.2HOBQB


Boah knappe Sache, aber gute Lösung


----------



## zr0wrk (9. Juni 2016)

Mazimm schrieb:


> Gibts schon Bilder von einem fertig aufgebauten OG ?


Heute Abend vielleicht. Aber @115kgbiker meinte, er wolle heute 'ne Testrunde drehen. Also müsste er das Hinterrad schon drinnen haben.


----------



## 115kgbiker (9. Juni 2016)

Hab leider gerade festgestellt das mir der Adapter für die VR Bremse fehlt. Lag der bei euch mit bei?


----------



## 115kgbiker (9. Juni 2016)

Schlechtes Handybild gefällig?


----------



## Comfortbiker (9. Juni 2016)

115kgbiker schrieb:


> Hab leider gerade festgestellt das mir der Adapter für die VR Bremse fehlt. Lag der bei euch mit bei?


Schraube erstmal eine passende Scheibe dran, der Adapter ist dann schnell nachgerüstet.


----------



## Mazimm (9. Juni 2016)

die fox gabel wird ohne den orangen decals geliefert  ?


----------



## 115kgbiker (9. Juni 2016)

@Comfortbiker 
Hab ich auch kurz überlegt. Find ich aber doof. Heute wird das eh nix mehr...

@Mazimm 
Die Decals sind Schwarz auf Schwarz. Mir gefällt das.

Hattet Ihr nun den Adapter dabei?


----------



## Schwobenflyer (9. Juni 2016)

Beim EG war er an der Guide vormontiert dran. Ich suchte ihn auch zuerst da ich ja die MT5 montiert habe.


----------



## Mazimm (9. Juni 2016)

Oh ok, thx


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trailterror (9. Juni 2016)

zr0wrk schrieb:


> So sieht's (nun schon nicht mehr) aus.



Schaut gut aus. Bin auf weitere bilder gespannt


----------



## zr0wrk (10. Juni 2016)

115kgbiker schrieb:


> Hab leider gerade festgestellt das mir der Adapter für die VR Bremse fehlt. Lag der bei euch mit bei?


Nope. Ist mir gestern Nacht dann auch aufgefallen, ich hatte aber noch einen passenden da liegen. Man konnte das Rad also "out of the box" nicht aufbauen, es fehlten zwei Dinge: Bremsadapter und Schaltzughülle. Beides hatte ich noch in der Kiste, aber doof ist das natürlich schon.

Aktuelles Bild im nicht ganz so romantischen Gegenlicht:






Ich hab zumindest erst mal alle Teile dran. Einige Sachen sind aber noch zu tun. Die Reverb muss ich wohl noch mal entlüften, die lässt sich grad nicht mehr einfahren. Der Luftspalt der hinteren Bremse ist aktuell viel zu klein, so dass diese nicht schleiffrei hinzubekommen ist, vorne gings auf Anhieb, aber da lag ja auch der Hebel nicht einen Tag unmontiert in der Gegend rum. Die Reifen sind noch vorläufig und ohne Milch montiert und der Antrieb rumpelt deutlich mehr, als ich das von meinen bisherigen Bikes kenne. Vielleicht muss sich hier aber auch der Schaltzug erst mal setzen, dass ein gleichmäßiges Schalten über alle elf Gänge möglich ist. Ach so, und der Gabelschaft muss natürlich noch gekürzt werden. Einen Abend werde wohl schon noch schrauben müssen, ehe das Bike ins Freie darf. Aber dann ist ja auch Wochenende!


----------



## 115kgbiker (10. Juni 2016)

Bei mir sieht es ähnlich aus. Postmount Adapter fehlen leider in meiner Wühlkiste. Hab jetzt den dritten Bikeladen angerufen keiner hat so ein Adapter. Mail an Alutech ist bis jetzt auch nicht beantwortet worden...


----------



## memyselfundRadl (10. Juni 2016)

Wenn jetzt noch ne hinterachse kommen würde 

Die weissen spacer kommen noch weg 

Sent via brainwave with help from HAL


----------



## memyselfundRadl (10. Juni 2016)

Noch 2.

Durch fehlende Hinterachse, ist noch nichts eingestellt. Umwerfer für vorne fehlt auch noch, und die spacer sind nur erstmal da, bis ich mich drauf eingesessen hab. Die reifen sind auch erstmal für die Waldautobahnen / Asphalt, bis ich auf die Fat alberts umsteige fürs richtige gelände. Aber es wird langsam. 

Sent via brainwave with help from HAL


----------



## nippelspanner (10. Juni 2016)

Alter Schwede, was ist das für´n Vorbau? 
Mind. 100 mm, würde ich vermuten...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zr0wrk (10. Juni 2016)

nippelspanner schrieb:


> Mind. 100 mm, würde ich vermuten...


Nicht nur das, auch der Spacerturm ist beachtlich - dafür, dass das Steuerrohr extra lang konstruiert worden ist. Aber @memyselfundRadl forscht ja noch nach dem optimalen Setting. Da wird sich bestimmt noch was tun.


----------



## memyselfundRadl (10. Juni 2016)

der vorbau ist 75mm Spank. Ich muss mal gucken ob das auf dauer passt. ich hab noch etliche rum fliegen, aber der Spank hat mir so von der Form zugesagt. Hinterachse kommt morgen, und ich fahre heute abend für nen Kurzurlaub - jetzt ohne rad >: - weg. Die Gabel ist auch noch nicht auf 150mm getravelt, sondern ist noch bei 160mm. Setup folgt.. bin erstmal froh das es auf eigenen rädern im halter steht


----------



## 115kgbiker (10. Juni 2016)

Alutech hat geantwortet. Adapter ist quasi unterwegs zu mir...
Die Suche nach einem Adapter für das Wochenende hat mich allerdings fast wahnsinnig gemacht.
Entweder die Herren gehen garnicht erst ans Telefon oder sie rufen nicht zurück. Die die ans Telefon gehen haben sowas nicht.
Zum Glück hat gripconcept.com mich mal wieder gerettet. Ist zwar kein Ladengeschäft im eigentlichen Sinn, hat aber alles da. Und wohnt nur ein Dorf weiter... Danke Max


----------



## zr0wrk (10. Juni 2016)

115kgbiker schrieb:


> Alutech hat geantwortet. Adapter ist quasi unterwegs zu mir...


Oh. Welchen gibt's denn?


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (10. Juni 2016)

Ich hab auch mit 70er Vorbau angefangen, jetzt bin ich bei 50. Und brauche eher einen 40er. Zudem hab ich einen Lenker mit 40mm Rise dran, sowie 10mm Spacer. Ich glaub ich werde dann noch mal einen flacheren Lenker testen. 
Bei 1,90m und Rahmengrösse L wohlgemerkt. Aber vielleicht jage ich auch nur dem Feeling vom Proto nach der noch ein oder zwei Zentimeter kürzer war.


----------



## LC4Fun (10. Juni 2016)

ich hab mich mit Vorbau und Spacer auch bis aufs Minimum runter geschafft. Das M ist bei 178\84 und 150mm Pike dafür geschaffen,  den Lenker so nah wie möglich ans Steuerrohr zu holen.


----------



## 115kgbiker (10. Juni 2016)

zr0wrk schrieb:


> Oh. Welchen gibt's denn?


Keine Ahnung, da steht nur Adapter für Obergeschoss.

Ach ja Bilder










Hab den Lenker auch ganz unten. Fühlt sich erstmal gut an.


----------



## Rothaarsteiger (10. Juni 2016)

115kgbiker schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung, da steht nur Adapter für Obergeschoss.
> 
> Ach ja Bilder
> 
> ...



Schickes Bike, klasse! Und geiler Opel Rekord.


----------



## Schwobenflyer (10. Juni 2016)

Unterwegs


----------



## RedSKull (10. Juni 2016)

Flyer7576 schrieb:


> Unterwegs



Sehr sehr schick!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tobias (10. Juni 2016)

@foreigner Danke für die Blumen. Der Aufbau liegt bei 11,85 kg ohne Pedale (inkl. Tubeless Milch). Änderungen hat es kleine gegeben: XTR Trail statt der Formula R1 Racing, e-thirteen TRS Race / TRS Plus Reifen statt Schwalbe Fat Albert. So geht's in zwei Wochen bei der Schnitzeljagd an den Start.

Hier noch ein paar weitere Bilder von meinem Aufbau:


----------



## zr0wrk (11. Juni 2016)

115kgbiker schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung, da steht nur Adapter für Obergeschoss.


Na, ich schau mal, was sie mir da schicken. Ich habe aktuell 'nen Formula verbaut, den ich noch rumliegen hatte, habe mir aber schon 'nen BFO bestellt, der leichter und imho auch schöner ist. Nun kommt noch einer von Alutech.

Schaltzughülle gibt's nicht (Verbrauchsmaterial sagt Alutech), dafür neue Griffe (Answer), weil die Twinworks nicht richtig an den Syntace-Lenker passen. Den habe ich aber sowieso nicht verbaut. 

Die Tubeless-Montage war ein wenig sackgängig. Bei beiden Laufrädern war das Ventil zwar vormontiert, aber nicht festgezogen, so dass es da erst mal gesuppt hat. Außerdem hatte sich der Riddler ziemlich divenhaft. Schon bei der Erstbefüllung haben sich am Übergang von der Karkasse zur Lauffläche über weite Strecken kleine Löcher aufgetan, wo die Füllung auf eine Weise rausgebladdert ist, wie ich es noch nicht erlebt habe. Aber inzwischen hält er die Luft. 

Ach so ... und die MT7 zu entlüften ist selbst mit dem Magura-Set eine riesige Sauerei gewesen. Ich habe sicherlich mehr Brmsflüssigkeit auf dem Boden gehabt, als ich in das System gepumpt habe. Da muss ich mir auf jeden Fall noch was einfallen lassen. Ich kämpfe noch mit dem Gedanken, Saint-Hebel zu verbauen. Etwas schwerer, aber ...

Auf den Bildern sieht das Bike immer relativ zierlich aus. Aber neben meinen XC-Feilen wirkt es schon ein wenig bullig. Schön.


----------



## Schwobenflyer (11. Juni 2016)

zr0wrk schrieb:


> Schaltzughülle gibt's nicht (Verbrauchsmaterial sagt Alutech)



Find ich nicht schön ich finde in einem Builtkit sollte alles drin sein um das Bike aufbauen zu können.
Verbrauchsmaterial sind Bremsbeläge aber keine Schaltzughüllen und Endkappen.
Milch gehört einfach auch ins Builtkit. Fertig.
Ist meine Meinung!


----------



## 115kgbiker (11. Juni 2016)

Bekommen jetzt alle Obergeschosse neue Griffe? Hab mit den TwinWorks keine Probleme, nur die Stopfen halten nicht im Syntace Lenker.

Den Riddler musste ich auch mehrfach nachpumpen aber so richtig rausgesift hat es nur an einer Stelle.

Mt7 entlüften ging eigentlich ganz gut. Positiv finde ich das der 20 Jahre alte HS33 Anschluss immer noch in die aktuellen Zangen passt. Blöd ist nur die Spritze am Geber wieder ab zu nehmen wenn man fertig ist. Die sollte dann möglichst leer sein. Das ist bei Shimano Sicherlich schöner gelöst. Was mir wirklich geholfen hat ist, wie in der Anleitung beschrieben, die Bremszange über das Niveau des Gebers zu heben wenn man den Anschluss löst. Dann läuft da schonmal kein Öl mehr aus.


----------



## 115kgbiker (11. Juni 2016)

Flyer7576 schrieb:


> Find ich nicht schön ich finde in einem Builtkit sollte alles drin sein um das Bike aufbauen zu können.
> Verbrauchsmaterial sind Bremsbeläge aber keine Schaltzughüllen und Endkappen.
> Milch gehört einfach auch ins Builtkit. Fertig.
> Ist meine Meinung!


Finde ich auch komisch die Sichtweise von Alutech. Aber wenn es nunmal so ist hätte man es wenigstens vorher mal kommunizieren können. Wir hätten doch alle mit großer Freude Schaltzughüllen und Tublessmilch gekauft um die Wartezeit zu überbrücken.


----------



## Joey12345 (11. Juni 2016)

zr0wrk schrieb:


> Na, ich schau mal, was sie mir da schicken. Ich habe aktuell 'nen Formula verbaut, den ich noch rumliegen hatte, habe mir aber schon 'nen BFO bestellt, der leichter und imho auch schöner ist. Nun kommt noch einer von Alutech.
> 
> Schaltzughülle gibt's nicht (Verbrauchsmaterial sagt Alutech), dafür neue Griffe (Answer), weil die Twinworks nicht richtig an den Syntace-Lenker passen. Den habe ich aber sowieso nicht verbaut.
> 
> ...




Zum entlüften der MT7 wäre mein Tipp erstmal nur über den Hebel zu entlüften. Die Magura sind ab Werk ganz gut entlüftet und wenn die Leitung wie in der Anleitung gekürzt wird kommt da auch kaum Luft übers System. Bin damit bis jetzt immer zu nem zufriedenstellendem Ergebnis gekommen. (Also mit Hebelentlüften mit dem Loch in der Spritze)
Die Entlüftung am Sattel is ne riesen Sauerei, da muss ich dir recht geben 

Zum Shimano Hebel: Falls dir die Hebel nur zu lang und unergonomisch sind wäre auch ne Option ab August die neuen Magura 1-Fingerhebel zu verbauen.


----------



## zr0wrk (11. Juni 2016)

Erste Ausfahrt. Großer Spaß.


----------



## xcseb (11. Juni 2016)

Nach den hier gezeigten echt schicken Aufbauten müsst Ihr nun das ertragen: Das ICB aus der Restekiste. Gerade eben die erste Testfahrt  

Nachdem der Rahmen ja nun schon ein paar Wochen da ist, eine Mattoc und eine MT5 hatte waren auch schon bestellt, hat sich der Rest nun aus diversen Kisten, Bikemarkt und nach dem Motto "Billig, aber nicht preiswert" endlich zusammengefunden. Gestern kamen auch noch die Decals von Alutech, leider nicht fürs ICB :-( aber immerhin in rot. Gerade noch die Bremsen entlüftet und zum Schluss noch ziemlich lange über die Leitung der Sattelstütze geflucht. Hatte Sie jetzt schon in verschiedenen Varianten montiert, aber das Ding stört einfach immer. Ich werde Sie wieder am Oberrohr verlegen, da läuft der Bogen des Zuges besser. Bei Gelegenheit wird es eh eine andere mit mehr Absenkung.

Generell ist der Rahmen echt super gearbeitet und die Leitungsführungen sind sehr durchdacht. Komplette Montage hat auf Anhieb geklappt, das macht Spaß. Großes Lob für die Entwickler! Das Steuerrohr finde ich aber für den XL Rahmen etwas übertrieben lang, optisch ist das auch eine Schwachstelle. Aber da ich lange Arme habe und gerne viel Sattelüberhöhung fahre, bin ich da sicher nicht die Referenz. Gefühlt würde ich schon jetzt einen negativ-Vorbau montieren, mal sehen wie sich das Cockpit in der Praxis macht. Schade finde ich, dass bei dem Rahmen keine Decals dabei sind UND es noch noch nichtmal welche für das ICB zu bestellen gibt. Ich denke aber das wird sich bald ändern...

Erster Eindruck Testfahrt:  Das Ding macht echt viel Spaß! Einige Teile werden sicher noch getauscht, aber das wird sich mit der Zeit ergeben. Die Geomentrie ist sogar mit den 160mm an der Front gut, zumindest was ich auf der kurzen Runde an Eindrücken sammeln konnte.  Sonst nur Kleinigkeiten... die Dämpfer noch zu weich, Bremse hinten nochmal entlüften, der Lenker ist echt breit, mal sehen ob ich mich daran gewöhne. Die Schaltung kenne ich ja noch gut, war einige Zeit an einem Epic (Ja es gab damals Gründe diese abzubauen).

Morgen früh gehts auf den Trail...

Teile:
Rahmen in RAW XL mit Fox Dämpfer
Gabel -Mattoc pro 160mm (IRT Kit liegt schon bereit  
Bremse - Magura MT5 mit 2x 180 Ashima Scheiben (Erstmal ohne Adapter testen)
Steuersatz KCNC 
Vorbau Ritchey Trail 50mm
Lenker FSA Gravity Lite Flat 777 mm (So breit war ich noch nie...) Einer mit Rise war mir deutlich zu hoch... hatte ich erst montiert... Leider war er in silber im Angebot....
Sattelstütze Spezi Comand Post (Restekiste)
Sattel - In der Restekiste war nix, ein Selle Italia für 16 Euro muss nun herhalten.
Antrieb X9/7 2x10 aus der Restekiste mit C-Guide und mit neuem GX Umwerfer (passt super in den Rahmen) Richtig bescheiden ist optisch das weiße Schaltwerk....
Laufräder WTB I25 mit Sun/DT Naben aus dem Bikemarkt (Mit Reifen)
Gewicht: Will ich nicht wissen, tut bestimmt weh.


----------



## trailterror (11. Juni 2016)

zr0wrk schrieb:


> Erste Ausfahrt. Großer Spaß.



Gefällt mir sehr gut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## memyselfundRadl (12. Juni 2016)

Achse gekommen! Die fuhre macht richtig spass! Schnell wendig gut zu beschleunigen! Muss noch fahrwerks abstimmung anpassen, aber erste ausfahrt war spasdig


Sent via brainwave with help from HAL


----------



## Wayne68 (12. Juni 2016)

memyselfundRadl schrieb:


> Achse gekommen! Die fuhre macht richtig spass! Schnell wendig gut zu beschleunigen! Muss noch fahrwerks abstimmung anpassen, aber erste ausfahrt war spasdig
> 
> 
> Sent via brainwave with help from HAL




conti raceking.langer vorbau.ein würdiger aufbau für den rahmen.das alutech geröhr scheint eine tolle basis für ein leichtes xc rad zu sein.


----------



## zr0wrk (12. Juni 2016)

Heute war Familientag. Das Bike in Raw zu nehmen, war eine gute Entscheidung. 






Mit Tune Turnstange, Schraubwürger und KommVor, NC17 Studpin III Ti, Lizard Skins und ein oder zwei Titan- bzw. Aluschrauben ist das große jetzt bei 12,95 kg. Potential nach unten ist noch ein bisschen, aber eine Elf vorm Komma ist wohl vorerst nicht zu machen.

Das Farbkonzept - blankes Metall, einges Schwarz, blaue Details - war innerhalb des Stalls seit 1956 vorgegeben. Nur von braunen Sattel bin ich nun abgewichen. Gibt's am Kommvor nicht. Lässt sich aber vielleicht nachrüsten. Aber weiße Reifen kommen nicht in Frage.


----------



## Comfortbiker (13. Juni 2016)

ICB 2.0 bei der Wäsche 

(...umweltverträglich durch biologische Klärung)


----------



## 115kgbiker (13. Juni 2016)

Heute kam ein kleines Packet von Alutech. Inhalt 1x Magura QM42 und 1x Answer Griffe...


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (13. Juni 2016)

Hmm, was meint ihr, den 35mm Spank Spikee Race in Schwarz mit silbernen Schriftzügen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




zu meinem blauen Rahmen oder doch eher die Bearclaw-Edition mit blauen Logos? Ich befürchte dass die deutlich zu hell sein könnten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LC4Fun (13. Juni 2016)

nimm den 35er! Das Steuerrohr Bau schon sehr hoch, dann noch nen breiten Lenker dazu... Da kommt der kurze Vorbau ideal dazu...	jedenfalls bei mir


----------



## trailterror (13. Juni 2016)

Ich mein die länge von 35 ist gesetzt (auch wenns auf den bildern 2 verschieden längen sin).

Es geht rein um die farbe...

Der silberne gefällt mir gut!


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (13. Juni 2016)

Japp, geht nur um die Farbe in Verbindung mit dem blauen Rahmen. 35mm ist klar, 50 hab ich jetzt drauf und ist zu lang.


----------



## powjoke (14. Juni 2016)

memyselfundRadl schrieb:


> Achse gekommen! Die fuhre macht richtig spass! Schnell wendig gut zu beschleunigen! Muss noch fahrwerks abstimmung anpassen, aber erste ausfahrt war spasdig
> 
> 
> Sent via brainwave with help from HAL



Oh Gott was ist denn bitte das? Tötet es bevor es sich weiter vermehrt....


----------



## memyselfundRadl (14. Juni 2016)

powjoke schrieb:


> Oh Gott was ist denn bitte das? Tötet es bevor es sich weiter vermehrt....



Ah die berühmte Kreative Kritik der Besitzlosen ^^ :*


----------



## powjoke (14. Juni 2016)

Naja wenns für dich so passt. Ich hät das Geld ja nicht für nen verkapptes XC-Rad ausem Fenster geworfen


----------



## Comfortbiker (14. Juni 2016)

powjoke schrieb:


> Naja wenns für dich so passt. Ich hät das Geld ja nicht für nen verkapptes XC-Rad ausem Fenster geworfen


Das wird schon noch, der Vorbau kommt nach den ersten Ausfahrten auf 35mm, die Spacer kommen raus, die Reifen werden nachdem diese abgebrannt sind gegen ordentliche getauscht...könnte ich drauf wetten.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (14. Juni 2016)

Und überhaupt, wenn dann heißt es "Kill it with fire before it lays eggs!"
Ich bin ja auch heilfroh dass mein Aufbau bei der Stylepolizei halbwegs durchgekommen ist


----------



## memyselfundRadl (14. Juni 2016)

Intelligente, Wissende und damit Konstruktive Kritik wäre gewesen "hey, für 160mm sieht die gabel aber ziemlich niedrig aus, sicher das du die richtig eingestellt hast" oder so ähnlich. Der @Chaotixx ist das direkt ins Auge gesprungen, das mit der Gabel was nicht passt. Mit 3-4 cm "vergessenen" Federweg mehr, sieht das ganze schon nicht mehr so ganz XC mässig aus. (Stichwort "Dorado effekt") Ich hab die Raceking drauf, weil ich jetzt 2-3 Wochen damit rum fahren werde, auf normalen wald autobahnen und zur arbeit, weil mein "stadt rad" aussergefecht gelegt wird weil ich die Rohloff einschicken muss :/  
Im Gegensatz zu anderen, suche ich Ausreden DAS ich meine Räder fahren kann, und nicht *neee das passt nicht so 100%ig für den Zweck, ich muss 2-3wochen mit dem autofahren..." deswegen hab ich die Conti´s für jetzt, und die Schwalbe Fat Albert fürs ernsthafte Gelände später. 

Wie weiter oben im thread schon geschrieben: es ist noch nicht fertig  es ist mein erstes AM / Trail bike, und erstes fully überhaupt - Und ja ich komme aus dem XC Bereich, deswegen hab ich mit Sachen angefangen die 1. verfügbar waren und 2. eine Geometrie bereitstellen die ich einigermassen gewohnt bin. Wie gesagt - ich wollte es einfach fahren können. Spacer werden angepasst, ebenso der Vorbau (War der einzigste Spank bei BC der innerhalb von 7 tagen lieferbar war, und die spacer sind rumgelegen) der @Chaotixx hat aber auch schon einen 20mm rum fliegen den er mir schon angeboten hat. Verglichen mit meinen anderen Rädern, ist das ICB jetzt aber schon ssseeehhhrrrr aufrecht deswegen muss ich mich an kürze vorbauten erstmal ran tasten -evtl liegt mir das mit dem etwas längeren als gewöhnlichen vorbau auch. Weiß ich jetzt doch noch nicht  Bloss weil alle das in Ultra kurz haben, muss ich nicht lemming spielen. Ich versuche lieber was mir mehr liegt. 

Und wegen den 2 Sachen würde ich nicht den flammenwerfer auspacken. Oder was gibts noch? 2 Fach kurbel - mir liegt das 1 fach nicht, ich glaub da nicht so recht dran. Ja, ich bin zu 95% der zeit auf dem großen blatt unterwegs, aber für die restlichen 5% hätte ich gerne das kleine. Ich Geh stramm auf die 40 zu, hab mir in jungen Jahren die Knie mit kälte vorgeschädigt, und man muss es ja nicht übertreiben. Ich will auch zum Feldberg hin radlen, um dann hoch zuradeln um da dann runter zu bügeln.


----------



## Comfortbiker (14. Juni 2016)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Und überhaupt, wenn dann heißt es "Kill it with fire before it lays eggs!"
> Ich bin ja auch heilfroh dass mein Aufbau bei der Stylepolizei halbwegs durchgekommen ist


Wie ich feststelle fahren einige mit längerem Vorbau, Spacern und hochgezogenem Lenker.   

...so ähnlich hat sich das auch dargestellt, deswegen habe ich die 160er Gabel mit Absenkung auf 130mm und 35er Vorbau mit flachem (nicht zu breitem 73cm) Lenker gewählt...schade das ihr es nicht probefahren könnt. 
Passt jedenfalls perfekt! Abgesenkt perfekt bergauf und auf  Waldautobahnen, ausgefahren bergab mit etwas mehr Reserve und Bodenfreiheit....da klopfe ich mir gerne auf die Schulter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 115kgbiker (14. Juni 2016)

memyselfundRadl schrieb:


> Intelligente, Wissende und damit Konstruktive Kritik wäre gewesen "hey, für 160mm sieht die gabel aber ziemlich niedrig aus, sicher das du die richtig eingestellt hast" oder so ähnlich. Der @Chaotixx ist das direkt ins Auge gesprungen, das mit der Gabel was nicht passt. Mit 3-4 cm "vergessenen" Federweg mehr, sieht das ganze schon nicht mehr so ganz XC mässig aus. (Stichwort "Dorado effekt") Ich hab die Raceking drauf, weil ich jetzt 2-3 Wochen damit rum fahren werde, auf normalen wald autobahnen und zur arbeit, weil mein "stadt rad" aussergefecht gelegt wird weil ich die Rohloff einschicken muss :/
> Im Gegensatz zu anderen, suche ich Ausreden DAS ich meine Räder fahren kann, und nicht *neee das passt nicht so 100%ig für den Zweck, ich muss 2-3wochen mit dem autofahren..." deswegen hab ich die Conti´s für jetzt, und die Schwalbe Fat Albert fürs ernsthafte Gelände später.
> 
> Wie weiter oben im thread schon geschrieben: es ist noch nicht fertig  es ist mein erstes AM / Trail bike, und erstes fully überhaupt - Und ja ich komme aus dem XC Bereich, deswegen hab ich mit Sachen angefangen die 1. verfügbar waren und 2. eine Geometrie bereitstellen die ich einigermassen gewohnt bin. Wie gesagt - ich wollte es einfach fahren können. Spacer werden angepasst, ebenso der Vorbau (War der einzigste Spank bei BC der innerhalb von 7 tagen lieferbar war, und die spacer sind rumgelegen) der @Chaotixx hat aber auch schon einen 20mm rum fliegen den er mir schon angeboten hat. Verglichen mit meinen anderen Rädern, ist das ICB jetzt aber schon ssseeehhhrrrr aufrecht deswegen muss ich mich an kürze vorbauten erstmal ran tasten -evtl liegt mir das mit dem etwas längeren als gewöhnlichen vorbau auch. Weiß ich jetzt doch noch nicht  Bloss weil alle das in Ultra kurz haben, muss ich nicht lemming spielen. Ich versuche lieber was mir mehr liegt.
> ...



Lasst Dich doch von so unqualifizierten Kommentaren nicht ärgern. Haubtsachen fahren und Spaß dabei....

Apropos Stylepolizei. Ich bin etwas enttäuscht das sich keiner über die fehlenden Ventilabdeckung meiner Fox beschwert hat.


----------



## zr0wrk (14. Juni 2016)

memyselfundRadl schrieb:


> 2 Fach kurbel - mir liegt das 1 fach nicht, ich glaub da nicht so recht dran. Ja, ich bin zu 95% der zeit auf dem großen blatt unterwegs, aber für die restlichen 5% hätte ich gerne das kleine.


Ich will dir da nicht reinreden, ist ja vielleicht auch 'ne Geldfrage, aber mit der im OG verbauten e*thirteen-Kassette hast du 'ne Bandbreite von 489%, mit SRAM 2x10 normalerweise 491%. Das ist jetzt nicht die Welt. Wenn's nach unten heraus fehlt, einfach ein 30er Blatt verwenden, dass untersetzt dann auf dem 44er Ritzel noch mal mehr als 26/36 bei 2x10. 
Klar, die Gangsprünge sind an einigen Stellen etwas weiter, denn mit 2x10 (39/26 x 11/36) hast du 13 fahrbare Gänge, mit 1x11 eben nur 11.


----------



## zr0wrk (14. Juni 2016)

115kgbiker schrieb:


> Ich bin etwas enttäuscht das sich keiner über die fehlenden Ventilabdeckung meiner Fox beschwert hat.


Gewichtsoptimierung durch Weglassen?


----------



## Comfortbiker (14. Juni 2016)

Hier mal meine speziellen Schaltzustände. 
Großes Blatt (32er) auf großes Ritzel sowie kleines Blatt (28er) auf kleines Ritzel fahre ich sehr selten, ähnlich wie bei einer 2fach Schaltung. 
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/index.php?posts/13874382





...Wichtig, die Kettenführung möglichst dicht an der Kurbel aber nicht zu dicht am Reifen. So kann es nicht passieren das die Kette durch den Reifen mitgenommen werden kann.


----------



## powjoke (14. Juni 2016)

Warum genau fährst du dann eigentlich nicht einfach nen 30er?


----------



## Comfortbiker (14. Juni 2016)

powjoke schrieb:


> Warum genau fährst du dann eigentlich nicht einfach nen 30er?


Das habe ich mehrere Seiten lang zu erklären versucht ...unter dem Link  

Noch was praktisches   
Wer am Ende des Tages noch sein Navi haben möchte, besonders im unübersichtlichen Gelände, der könnte das Teil so sichern. 













...einfach mit Strick am Vorbau angeknotet.

Und das Loch in der Mitte der Navihalterung habe ich gebohrt um nicht jedesmal den Schnäpper abschrauben muss, wenn ich den Vorbau nachspannen muss.


----------



## Tomster1980 (16. Juni 2016)

[/url][/IMG]







So ganz final noch nicht, aber dicht dran. Zeit für die Waage war trotzdem: 13,04kg, kann ich gut mit leben.


----------



## RockyRacer (16. Juni 2016)

Schönes Geschoss!


----------



## zr0wrk (17. Juni 2016)

Tomster1980 schrieb:


> So ganz final noch nicht, aber dicht dran. Zeit für die Waage war trotzdem: 13,04kg, kann ich gut mit leben.


Das ist ja im Vergleich zu den Komplettbikes ein ganz gutes Gewicht. Haste 'ne Teileliste?

An deiner Stelle würde ich die gelben Ringe an den Bremssätteln durch rote ersetzen oder entfernen. Dann noch 'ne rote Sattelklemme und dein Farbschema ist gut durchgezogen, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tomster1980 (17. Juni 2016)

Danke erst einmal.
Teileliste kann ich jetzt mal nachreichen:
Rahmen Größe M
MT 7 mit Storm HC (Storm SL hatte ich am alten Bike, die sind zu sehr "Leichtbau" für die Bremse = Verfärbungen, rubbeln... )
RS Pike 160 SoloAir
RS Reverb 150mm
Trickstuff Sattelklemme
SQLab611 "gepimpt"; vom Sattler in Rauhleder (Wildlederoptik) bezogen
LRS Custom mit DT Swiss Ex471, Hope Pro 4, DT Swiss Speichen, Maxxis Minion DHR2 vorne, Minion SS hinten
SRAM XX Kassette
Hope Steuersatz
Sixpack S.A.M. 50mm Vorbau
Lenker Easton Heaven Carbon in 710mm
ODI Rogue Griffe
Schaltung komplett X9 1x10 (reicht mir noch, tut ihren Dienst, evtl mal aufrüsten auf Xo oder XX)
Kurbel X0
Absolute Black 32z
77Designs Bashguard
Pedale DMR Vault

Schutzfolie und Slappertape sind jetzt noch nicht dran, das fehlt noch.
Potential geben auf jeden Fall vom Gewicht her die Pedale und evtl ein anderer Vorbau (vll. kürzer?),  dann sollte die 13 auch geknackt sein.

Ja mit den Ringen in der Bremse gebe ich Dir recht, da hab ich auch schon dran gedacht. Wenn ich mal viel Langeweile habe vielleicht..  Die Sattelklemme ist glaub ich in rot nachher "too much", kann ich so nicht beurteilen (muss ich nackt sehen) 
Heute werde ich die finalen Einstellarbeiten und entlüften der Bremse verrichten und dann schreit das Ding nach Trails..
Hab ich was vergessen?


----------



## zr0wrk (17. Juni 2016)

Ah, okay, an der Kassette sparst du ggü. den 11-fach mit 42er Ritzel schon ca. 115 g. Deine Reifen könnten in Summe auch 200 g leichter sein als die der Alutech-Kompletträder bzw. der Buildkits, und dein Lenker ist auch 120 g leichter als der Syntace. Da hast du schon 450 g Vorsprung, den du dann durch die wenigen schwereren Teile nicht wieder einbüßt. 


Tomster1980 schrieb:


> Ja mit den Ringen in der Bremse gebe ich Dir recht, da hab ich auch schon dran gedacht. Wenn ich mal viel Langeweile habe vielleicht..


Das dauert keine zehn Sekunden. Ich hab ein Stück Holz genommen, damit nichts kaputt geht, weniger empfindsame Menschen nehmen 'nen Schraubenzieher. 


> Die Sattelklemme ist glaub ich in rot nachher "too much", kann ich so nicht beurteilen (muss ich nackt sehen)


Erst mal Photoshop, dann Geld ausgeben. 
Aber wieso musst du dafür die Hose ausziehen? 

Hier mal meine Teileliste: 






*Modifikationen*

Steckachse vorn - EXTRALITE Black Lock 15.3		
Pedale - NC17 Studpin II Pro Ti (Stahlpins)   
Schaltzug - FASI Zughülle			   
Expander - EXTRALITE UltraStar		   
Aheadkappe - TUNE Carbon			   
Spacer - EXTRALITE Delrin			 
Lenker - TUNE Turnstange			 
Griffe/Stopfen - LIZARD SKINS			   
Sattel - TUNE Kommvor			   
Sattelklemme - TUNE Schraubwürger		   
Bremsadapter - BFO PM/PM +43			   
*Schrauben   *
Bremsscheiben - Titan   blank			   
Bremsadapter - Titan   schwarz			   
Sattelstütze - Titan   schwarz			   
Vorbau - Titan schwarz			   
Klemmschellen - Alu schwarz	  

Insgesamt habe ich ca. 530g gegenüber den gelieferten Teilen gespart und relativ leichte Pedale und 'nen FASI-Schaltzug verbaut. Die Extralite Black Lock 12.3 wird noch mal 50g bringen und irgendwann, wenn die Reifen dran sind, gehen da vielleicht auch noch 200g. Aber bisher gefallen mir die WTB ganz gut - bis auf den Umstand, dass der Riddler immer noch Luft verliert. Bei dem Kackwetter komme ich aber auch nicht zum Fahren.


----------



## Schwobenflyer (17. Juni 2016)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Das habe ich mehrere Seiten lang zu erklären versucht ...unter dem Link
> 
> Noch was praktisches
> Wer am Ende des Tages noch sein Navi haben möchte, besonders im unübersichtlichen Gelände, der könnte das Teil so sichern.
> ...




Was für ein Halter ist das? Wo bekommt man den und wie hast den festgemachte? 
Bin noch auf der Suche mein Xperia Z3C gut und schön am ICB zu besfestigen.


----------



## isargriller (17. Juni 2016)

Flyer7576 schrieb:


> Bin noch auf der Suche mein Xperia Z3C gut und schön am ICB zu besfestigen.


Probiers mal damit: http://getfinn.com/de/


----------



## Schwobenflyer (17. Juni 2016)

Den Halter hab ich schon mal gefunden.
http://www.bike-discount.de/de/kauf...-garmin-gravity-cap-schwarz-436366/wg_id-6378

Nur das Gegenstück würde mich interessieren wo es das gibt?

Von dem getfinn Halter halte ich nichts ist nur eine Notlösung. 
Momentan habe ich den von upmove.

https://www.upmove-mtb.eu/bikehalte...3-compact-sternadapter/705j43k35u98l1161.html

Ich könnte mir vorstellen mit dem o. G. Gegenstück den upmovehalter auf dem Vorbau zu befestigen.


----------



## LC4Fun (17. Juni 2016)

ich nutze den Finn seit Jahren ständig am Enduro. Hält einwandfrei selbst im Downhillpark und den einzigen defekten habe ich beim Versuch ein Tablet damit zu montieren zerissen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Comfortbiker (18. Juni 2016)

Flyer7576 schrieb:


> Was für ein Halter ist das? Wo bekommt man den und wie hast den festgemachte?
> Bin noch auf der Suche mein Xperia Z3C gut und schön am ICB zu besfestigen.


http://bikeboard.at/Board/Garmin-Edge-510-Nasen-weggebrochen-th211504
Ist an den Garmingeräten schon dran. 
Eventuell kannst du das Teil verwenden um deinen Halter umzurüsten. 
Die Stelle ist aber nicht unproblematisch...man kann mit dem Knie am Gerät anstoßen.


----------



## trailproof (18. Juni 2016)

Hallo!

Hat schon jemand eine Sattelstütze mit externer Zuganlenkung verbaut? Wie habt ihr die Leitung verlegt? Habe eine alte LEV die weiterleben soll und mir gedacht sie intern durchs Unterrohr zu führen und dann senkrecht entlang des Sitzrohres nach oben. Sollte kein Problem mit Dämpferverlängerung geben...

Extern am Oberrohr geht nur sehr unschön und mit vielen Scheuerstellen.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (18. Juni 2016)

Ich hab meine gebrauchte Reverb notgedrungen am Oberrohr verlegt. Leitung gab nicht mehr her und ne neue zu kaufen hatte ich keinen Bock.


----------



## zr0wrk (18. Juni 2016)

So, hier mal wieder ein paar Bilder, das hier soll doch eine Galerie sein. Ich dachte, Techtalk im Nebenzimmer oder im Wartezimmer.

Leider ist die EOS grad in der Werkstatt und das Handy oll. Ich habe den Eindruck, der blanke Rahmen mit den schwarzen Teilen stellt die Cam vor echte Probleme bei der Belichtung. Aber was soll's ... gibt momentan keine anderen.































Eigentlich bin ich die ganze Zeit am Überlegen, ob ich nicht die Decals von den Felgen und der Kurbel abmachen soll. Die auf den Felgen reflektieren immerhin Licht, so dass sie sogar 'ne praktische Relevanz haben. Jetzt habe ich festgestellt, dass man die in verschiedenen Farben nachkaufen kann. Da sind die Hemmungen zwar nun geringer, aber andererseits natürlich der Optionen mehr ...


----------



## trailproof (18. Juni 2016)

zr0wrk schrieb:


> So, hier mal wieder ein paar Bilder, das hier soll doch eine Galerie sein. Ich dachte, Techtalk im Nebenzimmer oder im Wartezimmer.



Würde eh gerne ein Foto davon sehen ;-)


----------



## zr0wrk (18. Juni 2016)

trailproof schrieb:


> Würde eh gerne ein Foto davon sehen ;-)


Tja, bei mir leider nur mit interner Verlegung. Ich könnte ja sagen, es tue mir leid, aber eigentlich finde ich's ganz gut.


----------



## RockyRacer (18. Juni 2016)

Trotz suboptimaler Cam nette Bilder.

Schaut verdammt gut, dass Geschoss!


----------



## xcseb (22. Juni 2016)

trailproof schrieb:


> Hat schon jemand eine Sattelstütze mit externer Zuganlenkung verbaut?


... hab es mit der internen Verlegung versucht (im Unterrohr) dann extern nach oben. Hier stört der Zug beim Absenken sehr. Idealer ist die Verlegung am Oberrohr. Dann macht der Zug nen schönen Bogen nach hinten und stört nicht. (so sehr)...


----------



## Powtin (26. Juni 2016)

Nochmal ein paar Impressionen von der ersten längeren Tour:


----------



## LC4Fun (27. Juni 2016)

Gestern habe ich endlich mal ne richtig Tour mit dem ICB fahren können.

Beim Pedalieren habe ich sitzend (leicht) wie stehend (stärker) ein Wippen - könnte natürlich mit dem 32er Oval Black zu tun haben. Stören tut es mich gefühlt aber nicht, man sieht es nur. 

Erstaunlich was das Heck wegschluckt! Ich habe von der Hohe Loog bis zum Franzosenfels jeden Absatz und jede Wurzel mitgenommen, die ich finden konnte - der Hinterbau hat einfach nur fein gearbeitet... Ich denke, für mein Fahrkönnen wird mir das ICB das Enduro ersetzen. Dafür hinten noch den Racing Ralph durch was griffigeres ersetzen - dann passt das!

Ich werde auch noch den letzten Spacer rausnehmen, um noch mehr Druck auf den vorderen Hans Dampf zu bekommen. 

Happy Trails!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zr0wrk (27. Juni 2016)

LC4Fun schrieb:


> Dafür hinten noch den Racing Ralph durch was griffigeres ersetzen - dann passt das!


Ich hätte hier noch einen quasi neuen WTB Riddler 2,4", den man allerdings mit Schlauch fahren muss. 

Der neue hält die Luft bis jetzt übrigens einwandfrei.


----------



## Ehrenfeld (27. Juni 2016)

Jetzt auch fertig...


----------



## Comfortbiker (27. Juni 2016)

...neu eingeschmuggelt


----------



## Speziazlizt (27. Juni 2016)

Irgendwie ist es doch noch angekommen. Gleich mal eine Runde über den Trail gebügelt


----------



## mowood (27. Juni 2016)

Freesoul schrieb:


> Jetzt auch fertig...



Da sagt noch einer XL sieht nicht gut aus. Kommt super.


----------



## Eisbein (27. Juni 2016)

mowood schrieb:


> Da sagt noch einer XL sieht nicht gut aus. Kommt super.


laufräder sind nur zu klein


----------



## Rothaarsteiger (28. Juni 2016)

Speziazlizt schrieb:


> Irgendwie ist es doch noch angekommen. Gleich mal eine Runde über den Trail gebügelt



Hammerbike! Toll in Szene gesetzt.  Ist das ein Obergeschoss oder selbst aufgebaut? Falls letzteres, kannst du mal eine Teileliste posten. Danke!


----------



## Speziazlizt (29. Juni 2016)

Rothaarsteiger schrieb:


> Hammerbike! Toll in Szene gesetzt.  Ist das ein Obergeschoss oder selbst aufgebaut? Falls letzteres, kannst du mal eine Teileliste posten. Danke!



Ein Obergeschoss wie es vom Band gerollt ist. Einzig die Pedale sind nicht dabei gewesen 

Danke!


----------



## Schwobenflyer (29. Juni 2016)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> ...neu eingeschmuggelt


Schönes Gadget. Ich hab die SwisstrailBell


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Comfortbiker (30. Juni 2016)

Flyer7576 schrieb:


> Schönes Gadget. Ich hab die SwisstrailBell


Erstaunlich wie weit die zu hören ist und wie entspannt die Leute drauf reagieren. Man kann ja auch noch etwas das Einsetzen des bimmelns einstellen so das es erst bei größeren Unebenheiten läutet.


----------



## Mazimm (1. Juli 2016)

Kleiner Eindruck 
Es rockt )


----------



## Hardtail-GK (2. Juli 2016)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> ...neu eingeschmuggelt



Schaut gut aus - Hast du nen Link für mehr Infos zu?


----------



## isargriller (2. Juli 2016)

http://www.mtbbell.com


----------



## Comfortbiker (2. Juli 2016)

Hardtail-GK schrieb:


> Schaut gut aus - Hast du nen Link für mehr Infos zu?


...Siehe oben   
Leider habe ich keinen Laden in Europa gefunden...also direkt aus den USA mitbringen lassen.(für 20€)Bekannte waren zufällig da drüben.   
Ich hoffe das es das Teil auch bald hier gibt.


----------



## TIMBERmtb (3. Juli 2016)

[QUOTE = "Comfort bikers post: 13910542, member: 257962"] ... See above  
Unfortunately, I have found no shop in Europe ... so let Directly bring from the United States. (20 €) Major who happened over there.  
I hope thatthere is the part here soon. [/ QUOTE]


Hi Comfortbiker,

Thanks for the nice post.

TIMBER has recently added our first European distributor, Vitelli in Basel Switzerland. You can contact them at www.vitelli.ch . We will be adding more distributors in other countries soon. If you have a suggestion for an appropriate distributor of mountain bike accessories in Germany, would you please forward contact details to me?

Until then, you can always order from our website. If you are able to combine an order with a couple of friends, the shipping charge is not too terribly expensive.

Vielen Dank!

Chris Lacy
TIMBER Mountain Bike Bells
www.mtbbell.com


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Speziazlizt (3. Juli 2016)

What a fast reaction - especially for a man with this name


----------



## Comfortbiker (3. Juli 2016)

TIMBERmtb schrieb:


> [QUOTE = "Comfort bikers post: 13910542, member: 257962"] ... See above
> Unfortunately, I have found no shop in Europe ... so let Directly bring from the United States. (20 €) Major who happened over there.
> I hope thatthere is the part here soon. [/ QUOTE]
> 
> ...


Hi,
ich kenne mich leider nicht mit den Importgesetzen der EU aus und kann nicht sagen, ob ein Onlinehändler einfach so aus dem Ausland direkt Waren beziehen darf. Am besten mal einige anschreiben.
Wäre schön wenn's einfach geht.


----------



## Plumpssack (3. Juli 2016)

TIMBERmtb schrieb:


> [QUOTE = "Comfort bikers post: 13910542, member: 257962"] ... See above
> Unfortunately, I have found no shop in Europe ... so let Directly bring from the United States. (20 €) Major who happened over there.
> I hope thatthere is the part here soon. [/ QUOTE]
> 
> ...


Shocker Distrubution would seem like a good fit. They dont seem to shy away from a bit more unconventional brands and are friendly guys.


----------



## Speziazlizt (3. Juli 2016)

Soll ja hier um Bilder gehen - hab heute ein paar Meter machen können 




P.S. die Ausfräsung an der "Wippe" eignet sich hervoragend für Stützstöcke


----------



## TIMBERmtb (3. Juli 2016)

Plumpssack schrieb:


> Shocker Distrubution would seem like a good fit. They dont seem to shy away from a bit more unconventional brands and are friendly guys.



Thanks Plumpssack. We will reach out to Shocker Distribution next week.


----------



## Middlfrank (9. Juli 2016)

Endlich ist meines auch fertig. Vielleicht etwas Eisdiele  im Vergleich zu meinem schwarzen 301, aber...  Größe L und 12,85kg inklusive Pedale. Teileliste wird nachgereicht  Eine schönere Umgebung zwecks Fotos suche ich auch noch, dann gibt es auch keine Handyfotos. Das erste Aufsitzen fühlt sich sehr gut an, aber die erste Tour steht leider noch aus.


----------



## Walroß (10. Juli 2016)

Bunt ist das neue schwarz  Sieht gut aus!


----------



## Schwobenflyer (10. Juli 2016)

Im Nordschwarzwald


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (10. Juli 2016)

Wo genau im Nordschwarzwald? Meins steht südlich von PF rum.


----------



## Schwobenflyer (10. Juli 2016)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Wo genau im Nordschwarzwald? Meins steht südlich von PF rum.


 Meins steht westlich von PF .... Beim Dobel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Speziazlizt (10. Juli 2016)

Wer hat denn auch Schleifspuren vom Reifen am Hinterbau, Kettenstrebe + Sitzstrebe? Habe den WTB Orginalreifen drauf...


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (10. Juli 2016)

Flyer7576 schrieb:


> Meins steht westlich von PF .... Beim Dobel.


Ahjo, das sind wir grad mal 20km Auseinander wenn ich das richtig sehe. Bin noch recht neu hier unten. Könnte man ja mal zusammen fahren gehen. Allerdings bin ich derzeit noch mit 20km und 500hm gut bedient.


Speziazlizt schrieb:


> Wer hat denn auch Schleifspuren vom Reifen am Hinterbau, Kettenstrebe + Sitzstrebe? Habe den WTB Orginalreifen drauf...


Ich musste heute unterwegs den Hinterreifen raus nehmen weil ich beim Aufbau zu doof war den Schaltzug richtig ins Schaltwerk zu fädeln. Da sah alles gut aus, ich hab derzeit vorne und hinten WTB Vigilante drauf.
Irgendwie war es heute Hoppelig, obwohl die Reifen deutlich unter 2Bar hatten.


----------



## Speziazlizt (10. Juli 2016)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Ich musste heute unterwegs den Hinterreifen raus nehmen weil ich beim Aufbau zu doof war den Schaltzug richtig ins Schaltwerk zu fädeln. Da sah alles gut aus, ich hab derzeit vorne und hinten WTB Vigilante drauf.
> Irgendwie war es heute Hoppelig, obwohl die Reifen deutlich unter 2Bar hatten.



Mh - der ist ja auch etwas schmäler als der "Orginal" verbaute Riddler mit 2.4" Breite...


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (10. Juli 2016)

Hat 60mm auf meiner DT-Felge.


----------



## Comfortbiker (11. Juli 2016)

Endlich das Rad im angemessenen Gelände...  





...im direkten Vergleich zum Slide160 ist der Hinterbau bei größeren Kanten/Wurzeln etwas härter, aber das stört mich nicht. Kleinere Unebenheiten werden perfekt glatt gebügelt.  , und im Aufstieg mit der abgesenkten, blockierten 130er Front und blockierten Hinterbau perfekt.


----------



## faz99 (11. Juli 2016)

"Das Bike sollte einem breiten Einsatzbereich von Alpencross bis
Bikepark-Ausflug gerecht werden."

Abflug im Ausflug! Alles Unfug! #ballern!


----------



## KHUJAND (11. Juli 2016)

war so klasse gestern in Warstein.  ^^


----------



## nippelspanner (11. Juli 2016)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Endlich das Rad im angemessenen Gelände...


Mit meinem geht´s kommendes Wochenende für 14 Tage ins Vinschgau.
Freue mich auch schon wie Bolle...!


----------



## Comfortbiker (11. Juli 2016)

nippelspanner schrieb:


> Mit meinem geht´s kommendes Wochenende für 14 Tage ins Vinschgau.
> Freue mich auch schon wie Bolle...!


Wir sind jetzt noch 14 Tage in Goldrain auf dem Campingplatz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Speziazlizt (11. Juli 2016)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Endlich das Rad im angemessenen Gelände...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



den platt planierten HH bzw. was weiß ich Trail kann ja jeder mit der Kiste fahren 
Da gibt es bei uns schon noch andere Hausnummern


----------



## Comfortbiker (11. Juli 2016)

Speziazlizt schrieb:


> den platt planierten HH bzw. was weiß ich Trail kann ja jeder mit der Kiste fahren
> Da gibt es bei uns schon noch andere Hausnummern


So ganz platt ist der HH nicht mehr  ...jedenfalls hat es für einen Abflug gereicht, aber das schafft man auch auf der Hofeinfahrt   
Vielleicht war ich auch nur noch kaputt von der Auffahrt und den 8 Stunden Autofahrt vorher. 
Aber im Ernst, den Holly kann man auch so fahren das man unten die Klamotten neu sortieren muss...das sind ein paar nette Ecken drin


----------



## Speziazlizt (11. Juli 2016)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> So ganz platt ist der HH nicht mehr  ...jedenfalls hat es für einen Abflug gereicht, aber das schafft man auch auf der Hofeinfahrt
> Vielleicht war ich auch nur noch kaputt von der Auffahrt und den 8 Stunden Autofahrt vorher.
> Aber im Ernst, den Holly kann man auch so fahren das man unten die Klamotten neu sortieren muss...das sind ein paar nette Ecken drin



Hehe - diesen Jahr kenne ich den HH nur nass und vom letzten Jahr nur mit Hardtail  Schneller geht immer...


----------



## nippelspanner (12. Juli 2016)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Wir sind jetzt noch 14 Tage in Goldrain auf dem Campingplatz


Das schreit ja förmlich nach einem ICB2 Treffen! 
=> PN!


----------



## Jobici (13. Juli 2016)

Erste ordentliche Ausfahrt rund um Livigno. Wetter ist bescheiden diese Woche, das bike aber macht richtig viel Spaß!


----------



## Jakten (14. Juli 2016)

Freu mich jetzt schon auf die Kompletträder. Auch wenn ich mich dann noch bis 2017 gedulden muss. Aber ich gucke so gerne


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Comfortbiker (14. Juli 2016)

...macht Spaß, auch wenn es hinten etwas bockt   
Dafür geht es gut bergauf.


----------



## Stefan.Stark (14. Juli 2016)

Das was in verblocktem Gelände als "bocken" spürbar ist, ist auf der anderen Seite für den "Popp" verantwortlich... also essentieller Bestandteil des Konzepts!

Sportlich abgestimmte 130mm fühlen sich definitv anders an als ein 160er Enduro


----------



## Jobici (15. Juli 2016)

Hier noch ein paar weil so schön war und nicht zuletzt, da der trail hier bei Nauders ja "powered by Alutech" ist..


----------



## Ochiba63 (16. Juli 2016)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> Das was in verblocktem Gelände als "bocken" spürbar ist, ist auf der anderen Seite für den "Popp" verantwortlich... also essentieller Bestandteil des Konzepts!
> 
> Sportlich abgestimmte 130mm fühlen sich definitv anders an als ein 160er Enduro


Was mich sehr wundert ist. wenn ich eine stelle schnell fahre schluckt es alles weg, das gleiche langsam bockt es und federt sehr tief ein.
könnte das an der druckstufe des dämpfers liegen?


----------



## fetzwech (16. Juli 2016)

Generationentreff... mit @rolizer


----------



## Plumpssack (16. Juli 2016)

Ochiba63 schrieb:


> Was mich sehr wundert ist. wenn ich eine stelle schnell fahre schluckt es alles weg, das gleiche langsam bockt es und federt sehr tief ein.
> könnte das an der druckstufe des dämpfers liegen?


probier mal mehr lowspeed Druckstufe wenn du die Möglichkeit hast und eventuell etwas weniger Zugstufe


----------



## Comfortbiker (21. Juli 2016)

...auf dem Weg zum Göflaner Schartl auf 2400m


----------



## Speziazlizt (22. Juli 2016)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> ...auf dem Weg zum Göflaner Schartl auf 2400m



Scheint ja recht beliebt zu sein  Seit ihr dann auf den HH?


----------



## Comfortbiker (22. Juli 2016)

Speziazlizt schrieb:


> Scheint ja recht beliebt zu sein  Seit ihr dann auf den HH?


War bis hoch ordentlich Arbeit ab Goldrain...dann über Holly Hansen, 4er und Höhenweg / Ruinen in Morter  wieder nach Goldrain.
War allein unterwegs


----------



## wartool (22. Juli 2016)

normal fährt man von dort aus in den Kreuzjöchl Trail.... sooo goil :-D


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Speziazlizt (22. Juli 2016)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> War bis hoch ordentlich Arbeit ab Goldrain...dann über Holly Hansen, 4er und Höhenweg / Ruinen in Morter  wieder nach Goldrain.
> War allein unterwegs



Hättest was gesagt  Sind auch mal ab Goldrain los - aber mit dem Linienbus nach Martell, hatten am Mittag noch was anderes geplant


----------



## Comfortbiker (22. Juli 2016)

wartool schrieb:


> normal fährt man von dort aus in den Kreuzjöchl Trail.... sooo goil :-D


Ich kenne/kannte beides noch nicht   ...muss ich dann nächstes mal fahren....


Speziazlizt schrieb:


> Hättest was gesagt  Sind auch mal ab Goldrain los - aber mit dem Linienbus nach Martell, hatten am Mittag noch was anderes geplant


War eine total spontane Aktion...im Nieselregen hoch, in herrlicher Sonne...war echt überrascht...wieder runter um in Goldrain im strömenden Regen nach den Ruinen anzukommen.


----------



## 115kgbiker (22. Juli 2016)

Erste artgerecht Ausfahrt. Hatte leider eine verletzungs bedingte Auszeit....


----------



## goshawk (26. Juli 2016)




----------



## zr0wrk (26. Juli 2016)

Täuscht die Perspektive oder ist die Front ziemlich hoch?


----------



## goshawk (27. Juli 2016)

Es täuscht schon ein bißchen. Fox is zwar ne 150er, eventl. wirkt das wegen den 26er so hoch...
Auf jeden Fall ein tolles Spielzeug trotz daß ich Freeride/Enduro beschädigt bin...


----------



## Jakten (27. Juli 2016)

Sieht aus der Perspektive auch aus wie vor die Wand gefahren 
Ansonsten sehr hübsch!


----------



## zr0wrk (27. Juli 2016)

goshawk schrieb:


> Fox is zwar ne 150er, eventl. wirkt das wegen den 26er so hoch...


Ja, nein, dann ist's klar. Dann wirkt es wegen der kleinen Räder so stelzig. Zusätzlich dann noch von oben fotografiert ...


----------



## zr0wrk (14. August 2016)

So, nach der Überarbeitung der Hinterbaulagerung durfte das ICB heute mal wieder raus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eisbein (16. August 2016)

@Powtin fräst durch den spielplatz hinter dem schlafplatz:





und das schöne rad mal samt biker:







Mehr bilder von dort und ein paar worte dazu: Terres Noires


----------



## Riffer (31. August 2016)

goshawk schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 514502



Hast du also vorne und hinten 26"?

Wie tut es von der Tretlagerhöhe her? Z.B. uphill auf technischem Trail?


----------



## grossesritzel (1. September 2016)

Lago Maggiore im August 2016.
Das Rad ist eine einzige Freude. Vom Knarzen bin ich bisher verschont geblieben.
Eine der besten Entscheidungen meines Radlerlebens.
Besten Dank an die Entwickler und alle die dieses Projekt ermöglicht haben.


----------



## goshawk (3. September 2016)

War eben in Istrien im Urlaub. Dort ist es sehr steinig, bzw. es schauen überall Steinbrocken heraus - das hat mich einige Pins aber auch etliche Seitenstollen am Reifen gekostet. Insofern zu meinem vorherigen Enduro -auch 26 - mit tiefen Trettlager kein wirklicher Unterschied auf gleicher Strecke zu merken ist - also z.B. technischer Trail bergauf oder in der Ebene. Wenn du einen großvolumigen Reifen in 26 zu einem einfacheren 27,5er Trailreifen nimmts ist der Unterschied der Trettlagerabsenkung echt mickrig.


----------



## zr0wrk (3. September 2016)

goshawk schrieb:


> Wenn du einen großvolumigen Reifen in 26 zu einem einfacheren 27,5er Trailreifen nimmts ist der Unterschied der Trettlagerabsenkung echt mickrig.


Was heißt denn bei dir "großvolumig"? Das ICB wird ja von den meisten hier mit 2,35" - 2,4"-Reifen gefahren werden. Das ist ja genau die Dimension, die deine MM und BB auch haben, oder?


----------



## goshawk (3. September 2016)

Das mit dem Unterschied zwischen einem z.B.26er  2,4er M.M und nem z.B. 650er 2.25er N.N. war nicht auf das ICB fixiert. Scheinbar habe ich wenig Talent etwas schlüssig zu erklären. Ziel war eigentlich der Versuch verständlich zu machen dass die Trettlagerabsenkung mit den erwähnten Reifen eher gering bis sehr gering ausfällt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JDEM (7. September 2016)

Rad vom Kollegen - frisch aufgebaut und Probe gefahren. War anfangs skeptisch, aber hat echt Spaß gemacht. Kommt bei mir auch in die Auswahl fürs nächste Bike!


----------



## zr0wrk (7. September 2016)

Nice. Lack oder Elox? Schimmert der Steuersatz blau?


----------



## JDEM (7. September 2016)

Ne, ist eloxiert in mattschwarz - lag wohl beim Jürgen als Einzelstück rum


----------



## Schwobenflyer (9. September 2016)

gehört ja auch zum ICB


----------



## zr0wrk (9. September 2016)

Flyer7576 schrieb:


> gehört ja auch zum ICB


Wo hast du das drucken lassen? Was hat es gekostet? Berichte bitte mal, ob das taugt. Also wieviel wovon du reinbekommst, ob es klappert oder nicht, ob es bleibt, wo es soll ... interessiert mich wirklich.


----------



## Mc_Racer (9. September 2016)

Ja, mehr Praxis-Infos bitte!


----------



## Comfortbiker (9. September 2016)

...Federweg?.... passt


----------



## Custom Waidler (9. September 2016)

Unterbreitenau?


----------



## Comfortbiker (9. September 2016)

...der obere Teil der Downhill bis zur Wiese ging heute sehr spaßig mit dem ICB2.0...nur fliegen ist schöner.   
Dämpfer mit 35% SAG ist genau richtig.


----------



## Comfortbiker (9. September 2016)

...nur fliegen schont das Bike


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schwobenflyer (9. September 2016)

zr0wrk schrieb:


> Wo hast du das drucken lassen? Was hat es gekostet? Berichte bitte mal, ob das taugt. Also wieviel wovon du reinbekommst, ob es klappert oder nicht, ob es bleibt, wo es soll ... interessiert mich wirklich.



Ich habe es heute das erste mal montiert und musste sofort feststellen dass Esoterik sehr gut passt aber leider nicht 
Richtig hält ich kann mir das wirklich nicht vorstellen wie das beim fahren halten soll.
Ich lass es mal lieber weg 
Ein Bekannter hat mir das gedruckt


----------



## Comfortbiker (10. September 2016)




----------



## Custom Waidler (10. September 2016)

Am Geisskopfturm


----------



## zr0wrk (10. September 2016)

Flyer7576 schrieb:


> Ich habe es heute das erste mal montiert und musste sofort feststellen, dass es zwar sehr gut passt, aber leider nicht richtig hält. Ich kann mir wirklich nicht vorstellen, wie das beim Fahren halten soll.


----------



## Schwobenflyer (10. September 2016)

Ach du sch.... Ich habe mal selbst gelesen was ich da eigentlich geschrieben habe oder mir das Tablet verbessert hat.

Von den Maßen her ist es wunderbar. Es wäre besser wenn man es mit einer Schraube durch das kleine Loch befestigen könnte. 
Ich lass es weg.


----------



## LucaLNB (10. September 2016)

Kleine Runde in der Ebene...nicht sehr Artgerecht, aber das ICB macht einfach so viel Spaß zu fahren!!


----------



## zr0wrk (11. September 2016)

So einige Umbauten später ... der Lenker war schon mal eine Tune Turnstange, die ja eigentlich für "Trail" funktionieren sollte, aber eine Rolle übers Lenkerende dann eben doch nicht mitmacht. Mal sehen, vielleicht gibt's da irgendwann mal wieder was schöneres als den aktuellen (und hoffentlich unzerstörbaren) 300g-Prügel. Im Moment bin ich noch auf der Suche nach 'ner leichten Sattelklemme, die das Blau der Fox-Controls halbwegs trifft. Raus sind schon Trickstuff und Tune, aktuell warte ich noch auf eine CarbonTi-XClamp. Bei der Gelegenheit wird auch der Schaltzug der Reverb noch ein paar Zentimeter kürzer.











Ein paar Details sind geändert. Die Bremsen sind monochrom, also im Wesentlichen schwarz. Auch sonst sind alle Schrauben inklusive der Hydraulik-Leitungsabgänge durch schwarzes Titan oder Alu ersetzt.














Bremsscheibe in der Farbe "Sunset". Etwas teurer, aber geil. 






Die Reverb wird mit 'nem Triggy von BikeYoke ausgelöst. Läuft zwar ein wenig schwerer als die XLoc, aber die Ergonomie insgesamt und natürlich das aufgeräumtere Cockpit gefallen mir besser.






Mehr Bilder gibt's im Album.


----------



## Comfortbiker (13. September 2016)

Flyer7576 schrieb:


> Ach du sch.... Ich habe mal selbst gelesen was ich da eigentlich geschrieben habe oder mir das Tablet verbessert hat.
> 
> Von den Maßen her ist es wunderbar. Es wäre besser wenn man es mit einer Schraube durch das kleine Loch befestigen könnte.
> Ich lass es weg.


...für die Schraube braucht man eventuell auch Werkzeug...hat man aber nicht zur Hand. 

Besser wäre m.M.n. ein komplett quer durchgehender Splint mit einer einfachen Klemmung zum leichten entnehmen. Der Splint könnte sogar in einem leicht gebogenen Röhrchen geführt werden. 
Oder man benutzt 2 Splinte, jeweils Einen rechts und links. Die Splinte müssten sich beim Einstecken selbst verklemmen und sollten nicht klappern/rausrutschen. 
Ziehen der Splinte immer ohne Werkzeug und auch im verschlammten Zustand möglich.


----------



## zr0wrk (13. September 2016)

... naja, oder man klemmt sich das Bündel ans Oberrohr, ins Rahmendreieck oder ins Gusset. Oder aber man hat eben doch 'nen Rucksack dabei. Braucht man ja fürs Getränk sowieso.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Comfortbiker (13. September 2016)

zr0wrk schrieb:


> ... naja, oder man klemmt sich das Bündel ans Oberrohr, oder man hat eben doch 'nen Rucksack dabei. Braucht man ja fürs Getränk sowieso.


...also manchmal liest du auch nicht richtig mit    

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/index.php?posts/14003090

...ist halt ein Fluch wenn man mehrere verschiedene Bikes in Gebrauch hat.


----------



## zr0wrk (13. September 2016)

.. aber es ist ja auch kein Problem, ein Overall-Päckchen und je ein spezifisches pro Bike zu schnüren (das kann dann auch am Bike verbleiben).


----------



## Comfortbiker (13. September 2016)

...wobei der Kofferraum schön unauffällig wär


----------



## zr0wrk (13. September 2016)

*So *geht das!


----------



## hanne86 (13. September 2016)

Fährt in Stuttgart & Umgebung zufällig ein ICB in "M" durch die Gegend? Würde liebend gern mal eine Parkplatzrunde drehen wenn das möglich wäre.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (13. September 2016)

Ich kann nur mit L zwischen Pforzheim und Calw dienen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schwobenflyer (13. September 2016)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Ich kann nur mit L zwischen Pforzheim und Calw dienen.


Ich auch Größe L selbe Gegend


----------



## LC4Fun (18. September 2016)

Hi,

kann Dir anbieten ein M in Heilbronn bzw. Umgebung zu fahren. Treffpunkt am P&R des BAB-Kreuz Weinsberg und dann hoch in den Heilbronner Stadtwald. Bringst Dein eigenes Bike auch mit, damit ich nicht laufen muss 

LG,
Holger


----------



## Schwobenflyer (29. September 2016)

Hier mein neuer Flaschenhalter


----------



## Comfortbiker (29. September 2016)

Das hätte ich mir nicht getraut   




...fahre aber fast nur mit 0,5 Literflaschen auf gemäßigten Touren rum  An der Stelle auf dem Rahmen stört mich die Flasche beim Fahren überhaupt nicht...optisch? ...geht so   

Gesendet von meinem Lenovo YT3-850L mit Tapatalk


----------



## Schwobenflyer (1. Oktober 2016)

Zwei Löcher gebohrt Einpressmuttern rein gedrückt Flaschenhalter montiert.


----------



## Comfortbiker (1. Oktober 2016)

...mit Alumuttern, eingepresst und eingelebt (Edelstahl wäre besser) 
Im Park oder auf stark technischen Touren schraube ich den Halter ab.


----------



## RobG301 (11. Oktober 2016)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Da liegst du falsch, ist ein L und ich habe derzeit nichtmal großartig Sattelüberhöhung. Hätte ich die Stütze lieber einfahren sollen oder wo sondern für dich die Proportionen nicht? Vielleicht macht es ja auch die dünne Gabel oder die Perspektive.



Liegt an der Perspektive und dem ausgefahrenen Sattel! Zudem daran dass das Rad sehr lang ist!

Bei einem Mondraker sieht das noch "schlimmer" aus darum fotografier ich meine XL Räder nur noch mit eingeschobener Variostütze!


----------



## RobG301 (11. Oktober 2016)

Piefke schrieb:


> Die Bikes sehen ja ganz nett aus, zum wirklich gefallen fehlen mir eben drei Gelenke am Hinterbau.



Was nicht da ist kann auch nicht kaputt gehen!

Fahr es mal! Ich war direkt begeistert!


----------



## Jakten (11. Oktober 2016)

Ich bin am WE in Brilon das ICB gefahren, welche ein Spaß 
Hat zumindest in Brilon sehr gut funktioniert. Ich muss mal gucken ob ich das noch mal in etwas schrofferem Gelände testen kann.


----------



## Speziazlizt (15. Oktober 2016)

Jakten schrieb:


> Ich bin am WE in Brilon das ICB gefahren, welche ein Spaß
> Hat zumindest in Brilon sehr gut funktioniert. Ich muss mal gucken ob ich das noch mal in etwas schrofferem Gelände testen kann.



Hab mit dem ICB2 bislang rung 35.000 Tiefenmeter gemacht (Südtirol/Engadin) - läuft rund. Zugegeben, die Lyrik am alten Rad hat mit 170mm und 36er? Rohren doch etwas mehr stand gehalten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schwobenflyer (23. Oktober 2016)




----------



## Eisbein (27. Oktober 2016)

ICB 2.0 gefolg von einem gerissenen alueimer aus Kobl_nz 

Steht zur wahl als FDT


----------



## zr0wrk (2. November 2016)




----------



## RobG301 (2. November 2016)

zr0wrk schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 542954



Das in der Mitte gefällt mir am besten! 

Obergeschoss oder Custom Aufbau? Welche Größe ist das und was wiegt es?


----------



## zr0wrk (2. November 2016)

CubeRider1986 schrieb:


> Das in der Mitte gefällt mir am besten!


Messerscharf selektiert! 



> Obergeschoss oder Custom Aufbau? Welche Größe ist das und was wiegt es?


Obergeschoss in L mit einigen Anpassungen. Gewicht aktuell bei ca. 13,0 kg. Mehr Bilder davon hier.


----------



## zr0wrk (11. November 2016)

lempi2710 schrieb:


> Mir nicht ! das rechte finde ich ansprechender...


Das gehört aber nicht in den Thread. 

BTW: Es handelt sich dabei um ein Rose Granite Chief, glaube ich.


----------



## Comfortbiker (13. November 2016)

Hat mich heute doch noch die Sonne raus gelockt. Bissl spät losgefahren und der Boden leicht angefroren, aber hat wieder viel Spaß mit dem Rad gemacht.


Gesendet von meinem Lenovo YT3-850L mit Tapatalk


----------



## Eisbein (4. Dezember 2016)

das ICB von @Powtin steht mal wieder zur Wahl des Foto des Tages


----------



## Schwobenflyer (17. Dezember 2016)

Hier mal wieder was von mir bevor alles in den Winterschlaf geht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bansaiman (28. Dezember 2016)

Hat jemand schonmal nen aufbau mit 29 vr und 27.5 hr probiert?


----------



## __U3__ (2. Februar 2017)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Hat mich heute doch noch die Sonne raus gelockt. Bissl spät losgefahren und der Boden leicht angefroren, aber hat wieder viel Spaß mit dem Rad gemacht.
> 
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Lenovo YT3-850L mit Tapatalk




Moin,

mit was für einer Körpergröße bist Du denn beim XL gelandet?

Grüße aus Erfurt
Uwe


----------



## zr0wrk (2. Februar 2017)

__U3__ schrieb:


> Mit welcher Körpergröße bist Du denn beim XL gelandet?


Soweit ich weiß, handelt es sich um einen Rahmen in Größe L. So sieht er eigentlich auch aus.


----------



## Comfortbiker (2. Februar 2017)

__U3__ schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> mit was für einer Körpergröße bist Du denn beim XL gelandet?
> 
> ...


Moin Uwe,
das ist ein L-Rahmen mit einer 160er DP Gabel (130/160) bei 1,82m/90cm SL. 
Die 150er Reverb ist ca. 3cm ausgezogen, dazu 35er Vorbau und flache, nicht zu lange Lenkstange. 
Das Rad passt mir perfekt, bergauf Gabel runter und bergab dann etwas mehr Federweg als ursprünglich vorgesehen. 
Den Dämpfer bergauf auf oder zu, ist eigentlich egal bei dem neutralen Hinterbau...erstrecht wenn ich auf dem 28er Blatt den Berg rauf kurbele. (Ich habe noch ein 32er mit an Bord [emoji4])


----------



## __U3__ (2. Februar 2017)

Okay, das hilft schonmal etwas weiter!
Überlege nen gebrauchten Rahmen zu kaufen, bin mir nur mit der Größe mit meinen 1,90m unschlüssig...

Grüße ins Saaletal!


----------



## Comfortbiker (2. Februar 2017)

__U3__ schrieb:


> Okay, das hilft schonmal etwas weiter!
> Überlege nen gebrauchten Rahmen zu kaufen, bin mir nur mit der Größe mit meinen 1,90m unschlüssig...
> 
> Grüße ins Saaletal!


Welche Schrittlänge hast du? 
Ich denke XL ist wäre gut.

Edit...kannst auch mal rüber kommen und auf einem L Platz nehmen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## __U3__ (2. Februar 2017)

1,90m/92cm
Nen XL ist schon ziemlich lang, mein 645er Oberrohr am Rocky ist eher die Grenze und wird demnächst von nem 60er auf nen 50er Vorbau verkürzt. Wenn ja wenn mir denn endlich ne Lösung für den Hinterbau einfällt.
Ansonsten schaue ich halt u.A. wg nem ICB....


----------



## zr0wrk (2. Februar 2017)

Ein XL gabs grad hier im Bikemarkt. Ich denke auch, dass für dich ein XL passen würde, ich empfinde mit 182 cm Körpergröße den L-Rahmen nicht als zu lang. Hab allerdings 'nen "30er" Vorbau montiert.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (2. Februar 2017)

Da hilft eigentlich nur selber testen, dass hängt sehr von persönlicher Vorliebe ab.  Bin 190/93SL und fahre L. Und hätte noch lieber die Geometrie des Prototypen gehabt bei dem das Oberrohr noch ca 2cm kürzer war...


----------



## goshawk (3. Februar 2017)

In der Tat hängt das echt von dir ab. Hab schon immer zu den kleineren Rahmen tendiert. Nach Probefahrt in Freiburg wurde es dann ein M bei 185/89...


----------



## warumich (3. Februar 2017)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Da hilft eigentlich nur selber testen, dass hängt sehr von persönlicher Vorliebe ab.  Bin 190/93SL und fahre L. Und hätte noch lieber die Geometrie des Prototypen gehabt bei dem das Oberrohr noch ca 2cm kürzer war...



Kamst du nicht von ultra kurzen 456 carbon?
Ich fahre mit 1,9 auch den xl
Kleiner würde ich es nicht nehmen. 
Hab einen 45 Vorbau
Und bin kein Fan von ultra langen Rädern. Diese neuen reach 500+ Geschosse waren mir alle viel viel zu lang


----------



## RobG301 (3. Februar 2017)

warumich schrieb:


> Kamst du nicht von ultra kurzen 456 carbon?
> Ich fahre mit 1,9 auch den xl
> Kleiner würde ich es nicht nehmen.
> Hab einen 45 Vorbau
> Und bin kein Fan von ultra langen Rädern. *Diese neuen reach 500+ Geschosse waren mir alle viel viel zu lang*



Funktionieren aber erstaunlich gut!


----------



## warumich (3. Februar 2017)

CubeRider1986 schrieb:


> Funktionieren aber erstaunlich gut!



Das bestreitet ja keiner
Als reines dh Gerät wo es nur um schnell schnell geht könnte ich mir das vielleicht auch noch vorstellen
Aber als Rad was für ein breites Einsatz Spektrum herhalten muss konnte ich mich damit nicht anfreunden, da bin ich z.z. Mit dem icb glücklich


----------



## ONE78 (3. Februar 2017)

Fährt hier jemand den DB inline am icb2???


----------



## pauing (3. Februar 2017)

Ich glaub ein linearer Dämpfer würde mir im ICB2 überhaupt nicht gefallen. Ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass das Teil dann nur so durch den Federweg rauscht. Zumindest wäre das so bei meiner Fahrweise.
Aber für jemanden der sehr defensiv und extrem langsam fährt, wäre das vielleicht 1a.


----------



## Middlfrank (3. Februar 2017)

pauing schrieb:


> Ich glaub ein linearer Dämpfer würde mir im ICB2 überhaupt nicht gefallen. Ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass das Teil dann nur so durch den Federweg rauscht. Zumindest wäre das so bei meiner Fahrweise.
> Aber für jemanden der sehr defensiv und extrem langsam fährt, wäre das vielleicht 1a.


Damit dürfte dann ich gemeint sein  (kleiner Spaß) Ich find aber gerade, daß mein ICB 2.0 mit dem Fox-Dämpfer im ersten Teil des Federwegs angenehm fluffig und doch aktiv ist, aber durch die Progression/Popp extrem viel Spaß z. B. auf Flowtrails macht  Ich sehe auch keine Sinnhaftigkeit für einen linearen Dämpfer, aber vielleicht kann @ONE78 ja erklären, was er damit erreichen will?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ONE78 (3. Februar 2017)

Warum sollte der inline linear sein?


----------



## Middlfrank (3. Februar 2017)

ONE78 schrieb:


> Warum sollte der inline linear sein?


Stimmt allerdings. Ich kannte die Kennlinie des Dämpfers nicht, sondern hatte mich auf die Antwort von pauing bezogen, sorry.


----------



## RobG301 (3. Februar 2017)

warumich schrieb:


> Das bestreitet ja keiner
> Als reines dh Gerät wo es nur um schnell schnell geht könnte ich mir das vielleicht auch noch vorstellen
> Aber als Rad was für ein breites Einsatz Spektrum herhalten muss konnte ich mich damit nicht anfreunden, da bin ich z.z. Mit dem icb glücklich



Das ICB 2.0 ist auch viel verspielter durch den kurzen Hinterbau! Dem stimme ich zu! Kann ein vergleichbares Ion-G13 gar nicht sein mit einem so langem Hauptrahmen und 450er Hinterbau!


----------



## xcseb (5. Februar 2017)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Da hilft eigentlich nur selber testen, dass hängt sehr von persönlicher Vorliebe ab.  Bin 190/93SL und fahre L. Und hätte noch lieber die Geometrie des Prototypen gehabt bei dem das Oberrohr noch ca 2cm kürzer war...


Fahre mit 188 und SL94 den XL Rahmen. Mit der Mattoc momentan noch mit 160 mm ist er mir vorne zu hoch und zu auch kurz. Testweise habe ich einen 60mm Vorbau mit -6 Grad montiert und jetzt 780mm Flatbar. Das fährt sich erstmal deutlich besser, besonders bergauf. Ich werde aber die Mattoc noch auf 150 mm umbauen und nochmal den 40 mm Vorbau testen. Die Mattoc baut aber wohl eh etwas höher als RS. Also für meine Bedürfnisse ist das Steuerrohr des XL zu lang geraten. Die Oberrohrlänge aber nicht.


----------



## RobG301 (6. Februar 2017)

xcseb schrieb:


> Fahre mit 188 und SL94 den XL Rahmen. Mit der Mattoc momentan noch mit 160 mm ist er mir vorne zu hoch und zu auch kurz. Testweise habe ich einen 60mm Vorbau mit -6 Grad montiert und jetzt 780mm Flatbar. Das fährt sich erstmal deutlich besser, besonders bergauf. Ich werde aber die Mattoc noch auf 150 mm umbauen und nochmal den 40 mm Vorbau testen. Die Mattoc baut aber wohl eh etwas höher als RS. Also für meine Bedürfnisse ist das Steuerrohr des XL zu lang geraten. Die Oberrohrlänge aber nicht.



Für dich wäre dann denke mal eher die Geo eines Pivot Switchblade mit 485 Reach oder gar eine extreme Geo wie Pole oder Nicolai Geometron besser!

Ich bin zwar 1,99m aber hab 97cm Schrittlänge und das gleiche Problem auch mit den Größen des ICB 2.0, wobei es auf kurzen Strecken mir nicht aufgefallen ist! 
Natürlich ist es so viel quirliger als zB das Geometron, was ja doch elend lang ist!


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (6. Februar 2017)

Auch hier wieder -> persönlicher Geschmack. Ich fahre eine 140mm DT-Swiss und bin sehr froh über den hohen Stack, weil ich so auf Spacertürme verzichten kann. Mein Lenker hat trotzdem noch 30 oder 40mm Rise. Und trotzdem nicht zu knapp Sattelüberhöhung.
Baut die 160er Mattoc so viel höher?


----------



## arghlol (16. Februar 2017)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Baut die 160er Mattoc so viel höher?


Ja. Meine DT-Swiss Gabel baut bei gleicher Laufradgröße und gleichem Federweg 2cm niedriger.
Generell bauen DT-Swiss Gabeln eher niedrig und die Mattoc eher recht hoch.


----------



## xcseb (16. Februar 2017)

arghlol schrieb:


> Ja. Meine DT-Swiss Gabel baut bei gleicher Laufradgröße und gleichem Federweg 2cm niedriger.
> Generell bauen DT-Swiss Gabeln eher niedrig und die Mattoc eher recht hoch.


Gute Info. Hab es nochmal mit RS Pike im Datenblatt verglichen,  da macht es nur 3 mm Unterschied... Ich will aber die Mattoc nicht tauschen. Mal sehen wer mir das traveln auf 150mm macht. Zum selber machen braucht man spezial Werkzeug... 

Gibt es hier noch Fahrer mit einer Mattoc mit 160 mm am icb?  Kann das einer aus Erfahrung mit 150 mm vergleichen? Auswirkungen auf das Lenkverhalten?


----------



## LucaLNB (17. Februar 2017)

So damit hier mal wieder ein paar Bilder gepostet werden 

Aktueller Stand sind: 12,5kg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Custom Waidler (19. Februar 2017)

Luca_Luxx schrieb:


> So damit hier mal wieder ein paar Bilder gepostet werden
> 
> Aktueller Stand sind: 12,5kg




Sehr Geil.......vor allem Optisch mit dem Rock Shox Fahrwerk ;-)


----------



## RobG301 (21. Februar 2017)

Custom Waidler schrieb:


> Sehr Geil.......vor allem Optisch mit dem Rock Shox Fahrwerk ;-)



Größe? 12,5kg ist ne echte Ansage! Das ist gerade mal 1 kg mehr als mein XXL Hardtail!


----------



## LucaLNB (21. Februar 2017)

Es ist ein M-Rahmen  ja die 12,5 waren auch harte Arbeit... aber ein bisschen potenzial ist noch da


----------



## zr0wrk (21. Februar 2017)

LucaLNB schrieb:


> Es ist ein M-Rahmen


Ja, okay, der ist sicher ein bisschen leichter als meiner in L. Den hatte ich mit 120-g-Lenker, 95-Gramm-Sattel, 295-Gramm-Pedalen und vielen kleinen Optimierungen (Steckachsen, Schrauben-Tuning, etc.) immerhin mal bei 12,8 kg. Aber bis 12,5 kg  fehlten da noch 300 g. Ich sehe bei dir keine super-leichten Teile. Steckachse, Sattel, Kurbel ... alles Tendenz mittel bis schwer. Na, gut ... die Reifen könnten mit 800 g je Stück rauskommen. Wo hast du sonst Gewicht gespart? An den Laufrädern?

*EDIT: *Ach habe gerade gesehen, dass du ja hinten 'nen Aspen montiert hast, der ist dann wohl noch mal 'n bissken leichter.



> Ja die 12,5 waren auch harte Arbeit ... aber ein bisschen Potenzial ist noch da.


Gibt's 'ne Teileliste?


----------



## RobG301 (21. Februar 2017)

Wie sich die 12,5kg zusammensetzen würde mich auch interessieren!

Auch wenn ich mit einem XL denke mal nur schwer dran komme!


----------



## LucaLNB (21. Februar 2017)

CubeRider1986 schrieb:


> Wie sich die 12,5kg zusammensetzen würde mich auch interessieren!



Ich mach euch mal ne Teileliste


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Damass (21. Februar 2017)

bitte hier posten


----------



## LucaLNB (22. Februar 2017)

So jetzt aber  
Also hier meine kleine Teileliste, bitte nicht steinigen wenn etwas fehlt, ist meine Erste...

die nächsten Änderungen sind:

- X0 Carbon Kurbel (-50g)
- Absolute Black Kettenblatt (-30g)
- Innenlager (-30g)
- X01 Kassette 1195 (-50g)



 

Würde mich über Anregungen, Kritik oder weitere Vorschläge natürlich sehr freuen!


----------



## zr0wrk (22. Februar 2017)

Hast du das Bike als Ganzes mal an die Waage gehängt? Da wird's vielleicht doch noch ein wenig schwerer. 



LucaLNB schrieb:


> (...) bitte nicht steinigen wenn etwas fehlt (...)



Soweit soll es nicht kommen. Aber es fehlen die Pedale. Welche sind das? XPedo Spry? Der Hersteller sagt hier 260 g, gewogen werden teilweise 270 g. Kein schlechtes Gewicht. Aber taugen sie?

Die Teile die sonst noch fehlen (Spacer, Brems-Adapter, Schaltzughülle), fallen sicherlich in deine 100 g für "Sonstiges" rein. Hast du die Teile alle selbst gewogen? Manche Gewichte kommen mir zu glatt vor (Rahmen, Dämpfer, LRS, Steuersatz).
Dazu kommen noch 40 g Luft in den Reifen und du bist auch bei 12,8 kg, was ja immer noch ein gutes Gewicht ist.



> Würde mich über Anregungen, Kritik oder weitere Vorschläge natürlich sehr freuen!



Deine erwarteten Einsparungen von 160 g halte ich für optimistisch. Eine X01-Kurbel mit Absolute-Black-KB (32T) kommt ungefähr bei 600 g raus, vielleicht auch bei 595 g - zumindest, wenn man die Gewichte annimmt, die hier in der Datenbank zu finden sind. Welches Innenlager mit 65 g willst du verbauen?

Potential sehe ich noch:

Steckachsen (Extralite: 60 g) 

Kurbel (Next SL mit Garbaruk (32T): 240 g)

Schaltwerk (Schraubentuning: 10 g) 

Kette (KMC: 20 g) 

Vorbau (Newmen: 30 g)
Griffe (Lizard Skins: 120 g)
Sattel (Tune: 145 g)
Bremsscheiben (Magura Storm SL: 65 g) 

Kleinteile (???)
Sicherlich wirst du nicht alles davon heben wollen oder können, die Frage ist ja auch immer, wie man wo fährt und welches Material da noch taugt, was man sich leisten kann und worauf man sich einlassen will. Insbesondere Sattel und Griffe sind mehr als andere Teile persönlichen Vorlieben und Gewohnheiten unterworfen. Ob man sich an so ein Bike eine Next SL schrauben soll, wird sicherlich von verschiedenen Leuten auch verschieden bewertet. Sicherlich ließen sich auch noch ganze Baugruppen tauschen, wie Schaltung oder Fahrwerk. Eine Fox 34 FIT4 wiegt mehr als 100 g weniger als deine Pike, falls du da das tatsächliche Gewicht ermittelt hast. Aber ob man dafür soviel Geld in die Hand nehmen will?


----------



## Joehigashi80 (22. Februar 2017)

zr0wrk schrieb:


> Hast du das Bike als Ganzes mal an die Waage gehängt? Da wird's vielleicht doch noch ein wenig schwerer.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Kleiner Schwank zur X01 aus meiner Gewichtsdatenbank. Hier mit 30er RF NW KB und Crank Boots:


----------



## zr0wrk (22. Februar 2017)

Joehigashi80 schrieb:


> Kleiner Schwank zur X01 aus meiner Gewichtsdatenbank.(...)


Ahhhh ... hatte in der Gewichtsdatenbank die X01 mit Spider gesehen, dabei aber den Spider übersehen. Asche aufs Haupt. Dann wirds ja noch mal viel leichter als von @LucaLNB  angenommen.


----------



## Middlfrank (22. Februar 2017)

Na, da lieg ich mit 12,85kg inkl. XTR-Klickies und Rahmengröße L ja ganz gut


----------



## Joehigashi80 (22. Februar 2017)

zr0wrk schrieb:


> Ahhhh ... hatte in der Gewichtsdatenbank die X01 mit Spider gesehen, dabei aber den Spider übersehen. Asche aufs Haupt. Dann wirds ja noch mal viel leichter als von @LucaLNB  angenommen.



Denk ich auch, je nachdem was ein AB 32er Kettenblatt wiegt.
Mit Spider ohne KB und ohne Boots wiegt meine auch 539g






Mein Spider + KB Schrauben wiegt 73g


----------



## Powtin (27. Februar 2017)

Zwar nicht nur das ICB 2.0 im Video zu sehen auch sein Vorgänger das Carver ICB. Wenns euch gefällt, lasst ein Sternchen da:


----------



## kleinenbremer (27. Februar 2017)

LucaLNB schrieb:


> So jetzt aber
> 
> Würde mich über Anregungen, Kritik oder weitere Vorschläge natürlich sehr freuen!



Kurze Frage: Wiegt der Rahmen wirklich ohne Dämpfer 2.9kg? Steinigt mich, aber ist das für einen Eingelenker mit ca 130mm FW und einem Preis von ca 1200 Euro nicht etwas viel? Als Vergleich: Der Canyon Spectral AL Rahmen wiegt das in etwa mit Dämpfer, oder nicht. Und das ist ein 4 Gelenker (muss ja nicht besser sein, aber sollte etwas mehr wiegen).


----------



## zr0wrk (27. Februar 2017)

kleinenbremer schrieb:


> Wiegt der Rahmen wirklich ohne Dämpfer 2.9kg?


Ja. In L und unlackiert sogar 2.970 g.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Thiel (27. Februar 2017)

Das ICB ist nicht leicht ja, war aber nie das Ziel.


----------



## Plumpssack (27. Februar 2017)

Eigentlich ist das für einen Alurahmen relativ leicht.
Ein Devinci Troy Carbon! in L wiegt auch 2,9kg, in Alu 3,4kg. Ein Knolly Endorphin wiegt auch 3,4, ein Intense Spider 275A wiegt 3,3. Commencal Meta V4 und Banshee Spitfire ebenfalls 3,3.

Die einzigen Alurahmen die leichter sind, sind die von Großserienherstellern wie Trek oder Giant, vermutlich weil die sich viel aufwändigere Rohrsätze (Hydroforming, Konifizierung etc.) leisten können.
Unter ca. 2,7kg bei L kommen die aber auch nicht.


----------



## kleinenbremer (27. Februar 2017)

Ok, ich hatte gedacht, dass man das beim ICB2.0 mit der Eingelenker Bauweise schafft auszugleichen, was die Großhersteller mit aufwendigeren Rohren machen. Naja, trotzdem ein klasse Rahmen der das bietet, was die meisten (mich mit eingeschlossen) an FW/Geo brauchen. Klasse Konzept!


----------



## zr0wrk (27. Februar 2017)

Bei der Entscheidung für einen Eingelenker ging es weniger ums Gewicht als viel mehr um die Simplizität und Dimensionierung.


----------



## Powtin (5. April 2017)

Hier auch mal wieder ein Bikebild


----------



## RobG301 (5. April 2017)

kleinenbremer schrieb:


> Kurze Frage: Wiegt der Rahmen wirklich ohne Dämpfer 2.9kg? Steinigt mich, aber ist das für einen Eingelenker mit ca 130mm FW und einem Preis von ca 1200 Euro nicht etwas viel? Als Vergleich: Der Canyon Spectral AL Rahmen wiegt das in etwa mit Dämpfer, oder nicht. Und das ist ein 4 Gelenker (muss ja nicht besser sein, aber sollte etwas mehr wiegen).



Bitte keine Vergleiche mit einem Canyon! Der Alutech Rahmen hält dafür! 

Wenn du Gewicht sparen willst nehm Carbon! Sonst wirst du mit dem ICB 2.0 glücklicher was Zuverlässigkeit und Effektivität des Hinterbaus angeht!


----------



## powjoke (5. April 2017)

Wenn ich mir das Rad von @Powtin momentan so angucke und höre kann ich die Aussage nur schlecht glauben @CubeRider1986


----------



## zr0wrk (5. April 2017)

CubeRider1986 schrieb:


> Der Alutech Rahmen hält dafür! Wenn du Gewicht sparen willst, nimm Carbon! Sonst wirst du mit dem ICB 2.0 glücklicher, was Zuverlässigkeit und Effektivität des Hinterbaus angeht!





powjoke schrieb:


> Wenn ich mir das Rad von @Powtin momentan so angucke und höre kann ich die Aussage nur schlecht glauben.


Was meinst du? Hat er keinen Spaß? Ist sein Bike kaputt oder unzuverlässig? Ist der Hinterbau ineffektiv?


----------



## Comfortbiker (5. April 2017)

Das ICB2.0 gibt es online z.Z. reduziert. 
...ich würde es wieder nehmen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RobG301 (5. April 2017)

powjoke schrieb:


> Wenn ich mir das Rad von @Powtin momentan so angucke und höre kann ich die Aussage nur schlecht glauben @CubeRider1986



Was kannst du schlecht glauben? Das der Hinterbau effektiver ist? Zuverlässiger als ein Canyon?

Auf jeden Fall bekommst bei Alutech einen besseren und schnelleren Service!


----------



## powjoke (5. April 2017)

Er soll sich am besten später dazu mal selber äußern...


----------



## Powtin (8. April 2017)

Mit dem Rad an sich bin ich mehr als zufrieden. Allerdings ist das Knarzen aktuell bei mir schon richtig schlimm - Antiknarz Kit bestellt und muss noch montiert werden. Aktuell hat man eher das Gefühl das Rad bricht bei der nächsten Pedalumdrehung auseinander.

Aber abgesehen davon geniales Bike!


----------



## xcseb (9. April 2017)

Toi toi toi....Bei mir kratzt es bis jetzt nicht...


----------



## pauing (10. April 2017)

Mit dem Antiknarzkit bin ich jetzt auch seit 9 Monaten knarzfrei  Davor ging das gar nicht. Da hat sich der Hobel auch angehört, als würde er gleich auseinander brechen. Ansonsten ist es ein sehr geiles Bike und wird viel viel gefahren!


----------



## Deleted 195305 (11. April 2017)

Ich liege mit 181cm und 83er Schritt immer zwischen M und L. Habe nun M bestellt. Gibt's dafür Unterstützer? Meine anderen Räder haben so 600mm effective toptube. Darum das M. Sieht auf den Bildern aber oft wie ein BMX aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zr0wrk (11. April 2017)

Ich fahr mit 182 cm ein L und finde das super. Habe aber auch keines in M probiert. Gehen tut sicher beides.


----------



## Lupi-Lippi (11. April 2017)

Ich habe es mit 1,78m gestern in M bestellt...


----------



## Deleted 195305 (11. April 2017)

zr0wrk schrieb:


> Ich fahr mit 182 cm ein L und finde das super. Habe aber auch keines in M probiert. Gehen tut sicher beides.


Bei deiner Sattelstütze passt aber auch kein Blatt Papier mehr dazwischen. Denke, das passt mit m.


----------



## zr0wrk (11. April 2017)

DennisMenace schrieb:


> Bei deiner Sattelstütze passt aber auch kein Blatt Papier mehr dazwischen. Denke, das passt mit m.


So endgültig war das nicht. Da ist inzwischen 'ne Revive verbaut, die habe ich sogar noch ein Stück rausgezogen.


----------



## goshawk (12. April 2017)

Hab nen M mit 185. Allerdings tendiere ich eher zum kleineren Rahmen. Bin aber bestens zufrieden, schließlich gibt es zum Highspeed ballern bessere Spielzeuge.


----------



## Comfortbiker (12. April 2017)

goshawk schrieb:


> Hab nen M mit 185. Allerdings tendiere ich eher zum kleineren Rahmen. Bin aber bestens zufrieden, schließlich gibt es zum Highspeed ballern bessere Spielzeuge.


...auch zum Bergauffahren [emoji12] 
Für mich ist das Bike ein Allrounder und für meine 1,82/SL90 in L genau richtig...zügig ohne Kippgefühl nach hinten rauf und zügig ohne Überschlaggefühl runter, trotzdem aber wendig. 
Um das noch zu unterstützen, habe ich eine 160/130 er Pike verbaut.


----------



## Ochiba63 (12. April 2017)

Ich hab bei 1,69 ein M bin mit der Größe zufrieden. Bin meins nur in diesem Jahr noch nicht gefahren.


----------



## skask (12. April 2017)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Das ICB2.0 gibt es online z.Z. reduziert.


Warum eigentlich? Wird es eingestellt oder gibts eine modifizierte Variante?


----------



## skask (13. April 2017)

Wäre ja prinzipiell interessiert, aber als 26". Weiß jemand ob es eine Doppelbrückenfreigabe hat?


----------



## zr0wrk (13. April 2017)

skask schrieb:


> Weiß jemand ob es eine Doppelbrückenfreigabe hat?


Glaub nicht, dass an so was jemand gedacht hat. Das Teil hat 130 mm Federweg. Was soll da so eine große Gabel?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## goshawk (13. April 2017)

Ich fahre es mit 26er. Außer das mit dem Aufsetzen a bissl aufpassen musst, läuft das Ding wie'd Sau.


----------



## skask (13. April 2017)

zr0wrk schrieb:


> Glaub nicht, dass an so was jemand gedacht hat. Das Teil hat 130 mm Federweg. Was soll da so eine große Gabel?


Gibt ja auch welche mit 160mm. Würde meine Bionicon G2s gerne behalten.


----------



## skask (13. April 2017)

Telefonat mit Jürgen: Doppelbrücke offiziell ist nicht, inoffiziell sollte es aber halten.


----------



## Joehigashi80 (13. April 2017)

skask schrieb:


> Telefonat mit Jürgen: Doppelbrücke offiziell ist nicht, inoffiziell sollte es aber halten.



Kann man schon machen, sieht halt mMn sch.... aus und versaut die Geo. Auch wenn du die G2 gerne behalten willst, glaube ich ist die Gabel die Falsche für das ICB 2. Aber Versuch macht kluch.


----------



## Speziazlizt (17. April 2017)

Heute im Vinschgau...


----------



## Deleted 195305 (21. April 2017)

Jungfernfahrt bestanden. Ich war lange nicht mehr so begeistert von einem Rad. Im Mittelgebirge absolut geil. Geht die Forststraße hoch wie eine Rakete und auf dem Trail wie ein BMX. Ich wusste nicht, dass ein Fully so einen Bunnyhop haben kann. Bei hohem Tempo wird die Fuhre etwas nervös. Aber dafür habe ich es auch nicht gebaut. Volle Punktzahl von mir. Gewicht auch top, im Verhältnis zum Rune und meinen Stahlhardtails.


----------



## Middlfrank (22. April 2017)

Mal das Wetter genutzt und das Teil geputzt fotografiert 

ICB 2.0 in Größe L, Bj. 2016 - 12,4kg ohne Pedale (Kofferwaage)
Fox Float 34 FIT4 150mm
Fox Float X
Hope Tech3 E4 203/180 in Orange
Syntace W30MX
Nobby Nic 27,5" x 2,35" SnakeSkin TS/PS mit Milch
Schaltung/Kurbel/Kassette/Kette SRAM X01 11fach
Sattelstütze Yep Components Uptimizer 2.0 150mm mit blauem Ring
Lenker/Vorbau Race Face Next SL 760mm und Turbine 50mm, beide in 35mm
Steuersatz Hope Orange
Pedale Shimano XTR
Sattel 66Sick Espacio Libre FTD blau


----------



## zr0wrk (1. Mai 2017)

Ein paar Anpassungen sind gemacht:

* oberer Steuersatz auf Cane Creek 110 in blau
* Sattelklemme CarbonTi in blau
* Sattelstütze BikeYoke Revive 160 mm
* Sattel Tune KommVor (hatte ich schon mal drauf, dann aber wieder zurückgebaut)
* Schaltwerk X01 getuned (Extralite Schaltröllchen, Außenkäfig XX1, Innenkäfig FybreLite-Carbon, Aluschrauben, wo möglich)
* Trigger XX1
* Kettenblatt Garbaruk 32T oval
* Crash Plate (Alu raw)
* Kette KMC X11SL DLC
* Pedale Garmut Podium
* Kurbelinnenseiten gecleant (testweise, um zu sehen, wie das aussieht, eigentlich hätte ich gern die Kurbel ganz clean)
* Lenker Enve RSR
* Bremshebel Magura HC
* Felgendecals in schwarz (Sie reflektieren dennoch weißes Licht, wenn sie im Dunkeln angestrahlt werden.)
* Reifen WTB Trail Boss / Vigilante (Tough, High Grip)

So, wie es jetzt da steht, wiegt es 13,34 kg. Während einige der Änderungen das Gewicht gut nach unten korrigieren, ziehen es die dicken Reifen natürlich wieder nach oben. Mal sehen, ob sich die schwerere Karkasse auszahlt.


----------



## zr0wrk (12. Mai 2017)

Das Bike vom @Middlfrank und meines stehen übrigens zur Wahl als BdW.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schwobenflyer (12. Mai 2017)

Ich hab da mal auf den Stern geklickt


----------



## pommes5 (12. Mai 2017)

Meins ist auch fertig


----------



## zr0wrk (12. Mai 2017)

Fertig ist so ein Bike wohl nie.


----------



## flowtrails (14. Mai 2017)

Meins nun auch fertig


----------



## nuts (19. Mai 2017)

Nice, das Grau mit Blau taugt mir echt gut!


----------



## flowtrails (20. Mai 2017)

Und hier noch in freier Wildbahn...Im Tessin entjungfert auf einem Trail voller Gerümpel. Es war der Hammer!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 426828 (20. Mai 2017)

flowtrails schrieb:


> Und hier noch in freier Wildbahn...Im Tessin entjungfert auf einem Trail voller Gerümpel. Es war der Hammer!Anhang anzeigen 606520



  Was war der "Hammer" ? Erzähl mal.


----------



## mueslimann (20. Mai 2017)

@flowtrails
das ist doch ein M Rahmen, wenn ich mich nicht täusche. Der Auszug der Stütze sieht schon ziemlich heftig aus. Kann ich fragen, wie groß Du bist?

Farblich übrigens echt schick! Die weißen(und roten) Elemente von Gabel, Dämpfer und Lenker noch weg und es wäre nocmal geiler !

Ergänzung: Wieso die Bremsleitung außen an der Gabel verlegt?


----------



## flowtrails (20. Mai 2017)

Harry_B schrieb:


> Was war der "Hammer" ? Erzähl mal.



Das Bike liess mühelos, effizient und ohne Wippen über 1500hm hoch radeln. Sahne war aber dann der Downhill. Der Hinterbau schluckt echt viel weg für 130mm. Und das Bike ist so spritzig unterwegs, dass super über die verblockten und engen Trails des Tessins rocken kann. Als ich die 1500hm vernichtet hatte war mir nur noch nach Jauchzen! Und Grinsen tue ich jetzt noch... ;-)


----------



## flowtrails (20. Mai 2017)

mueslimann schrieb:


> @flowtrails
> das ist doch ein M Rahmen, wenn ich mich nicht täusche. Der Auszug der Stütze sieht schon ziemlich heftig aus. Kann ich fragen, wie groß Du bist?
> 
> Farblich übrigens echt schick! Die weißen(und roten) Elemente von Gabel, Dämpfer und Lenker noch weg und es wäre nocmal geiler !
> ...


Bin 180cm gross. Der Rahmen ist M. Die Höhe passt. Wenn ich das Pedal ganz unten habe ist das Bein gerade noch nicht gestreckt.


----------



## zr0wrk (22. Mai 2017)

Am Samstag mal wieder im Erzgebirge gewesen.




Anhang anzeigen 607054

Ja, ich weiß ... die Bilder sind ... nunja ... wird Zeit für ein neues Handy.


----------



## Bikefritzel (24. Mai 2017)

Hoffe ich habe jetzt nichts übersehen.

Hat das Bike jemand mal als 29" / 27,5" Laufradmix aufgebaut.

Bin nach Testfahrten auf einem Liteville und versuchen in meinem Hardtail davon recht begeistert und denke über so einen Aufbau nach.

Merci


----------



## Riffer (24. Mai 2017)

Bikefritzel schrieb:


> Hoffe ich habe jetzt nichts übersehen.
> 
> Hat das Bike jemand mal als 29" / 27,5" Laufradmix aufgebaut.
> 
> ...



Das hätte mich auch mal interessiert. Gibt es progressive Köpfe , die sich da drübergetraut haben?


----------



## mueslimann (25. Mai 2017)

jetzt kommen alle auf einmal  
überlege mir das auch gerade. Ist nur optisch wohl nicht so toll, vermute ich mal. Jürgen meinte einige würden so fahren und seien sehr zufrieden (bei entsprechend weniger FW an der Gabel)


----------



## Comfortbiker (31. Mai 2017)

...kleines Update [emoji4] 
so ist beim Fahren ohne Flasche nichts mehr zum hängen bleiben am Oberrohr.


----------



## Schwobenflyer (1. Juni 2017)

Ich denke mal damit könnte man leben. Gefällt mir ganz gut die jetzige Lösung der Trinkflasche.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 426828 (2. Juni 2017)

@Comfortbiker 

ich kann es nicht genau lesen/erkennen.Was ist das denn für ein Flaschenhalter-System ?


----------



## hardtails (2. Juni 2017)

Harry_B schrieb:


> @Comfortbiker
> 
> ich kann es nicht genau lesen/erkennen.Was ist das denn für ein Flaschenhalter-System ?


http://www.fidlock.com/en/bottle-twist.html


----------



## Custom Waidler (2. Juni 2017)

Hat er dafür 2 Löcher in den Rahmen gebohrt?


----------



## Comfortbiker (2. Juni 2017)

Harry_B schrieb:


> @Comfortbiker
> 
> ich kann es nicht genau lesen/erkennen.Was ist das denn für ein Flaschenhalter-System ?


http://m.mountainbike-magazin.de/themen/flaschenhalter.542259.2.htm

...ohne Löcher und Gewindebuchsen geht's nicht.[emoji4]


----------



## Baharott (21. Juni 2017)

Hallo,
 ich habe da mal eine Frage. Hat jemand von euch das Komplettbike mit der Formula 35 gekauft?


----------



## zr0wrk (21. Juni 2017)

Baharott schrieb:


> Hat jemand von euch das Komplettbike mit der Formula 35 gekauft?


Gab's sowas?


----------



## Baharott (21. Juni 2017)

zr0wrk schrieb:


> Gab's sowas?


Das ist gerade drin, ja. Habe es auch bestellt, aber finde noch gar nichts im Netz dazu, deshalb fragte ich


----------



## pauing (26. Juni 2017)

Super gut wäre ein dreieckiger Trinkkanister, den man ins untere Rahmendreieck stecken könnte. Dann nur noch einen kleinen Schlauch zum Lenker führen


----------



## zr0wrk (26. Juni 2017)

Ich verstehe echt nicht, wieso das so ein Thema ist. Keiner der Leute, mit denen ich fahre, hat einen Flaschenhalter montiert. Tatsächlich ist es so, dass einige der Trail-/Enduro-Bikes in meiner Umgebung (Nicolai, LaPierre, Alutech) keine Möglichkeit bieten, einen Flaschenhalter zu montieren. Habe das noch nie als Problem wahrgenommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xalex (26. Juni 2017)

bitte nicht auch noch hier die Flaschenhaltergrundsatzdiskussion. Die Meisten wollen ihn nicht, manche wollen nicht ohne.
So ist es halt.


----------



## pauing (29. Juni 2017)

zr0wrk schrieb:


> Ich verstehe echt nicht, wieso das so ein Thema ist. Keiner der Leute, mit denen ich fahre, hat einen Flaschenhalter montiert. Tatsächlich ist es so, dass einige der Trail-/Enduro-Bikes in meiner Umgebung (Nicolai, LaPierre, Alutech) keine Möglichkeit bieten, einen Flaschenhalter zu montieren. Habe das noch nie als Problem wahrgenommen.



Bei mir fahren viele mit Trinkflasche und das ist eine Befreiung! Schlauch und Notwerkzeug ans Rad und kein Schwitzrücken mehr. Im Sommer kommt das eher zum Tragen. Im Winter stört der Rucksack nicht und bringt zusätzliche Wärme An Comfortbiker's Lösung stört mich noch meine Beinlänge. Ich hätte dann ständig die Flasche in den Glocken


----------



## Deleted 426828 (29. Juni 2017)

Wenn ich das Verhältnis mit/ohne Flasche  in meinem Umkreis so betrachte komme ich auf ca 80% pro Trinkflasche.
Aber muss jeder für sich entscheiden.


----------



## pauing (29. Juni 2017)

xalex schrieb:


> bitte nicht auch noch hier die Flaschenhaltergrundsatzdiskussion. Die Meisten wollen ihn nicht, manche wollen nicht ohne.
> So ist es halt.


Es geht mir in dem Fall nicht um eine Diskussion, sondern um eine Lösung. Ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, dass es auf dieser Welt eine Flasche+Halter Kombination gibt, die in das untere Dreieck passt. Man muss sie nur finden. Die YT Flasche ist ein heißer Kandidat. Leider etwas teuer in der Anschaffung, um das mal eben zu testen. Im FB sieht man seit heute noch eine andere Flaschen+Halter Kombination, die bei M oder L schon mal zu passen scheint.


----------



## Comfortbiker (29. Juni 2017)

pauing schrieb:


> Es geht mir in dem Fall nicht um eine Diskussion, sondern um eine Lösung. Ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, dass es auf dieser Welt eine Flasche+Halter Kombination gibt, die in das untere Dreieck passt. Man muss sie nur finden. Die YT Flasche ist ein heißer Kandidat. Leider etwas teuer in der Anschaffung, um das mal eben zu testen. Im FB sieht man seit heute noch eine andere Flaschen+Halter Kombination, die bei M oder L schon mal zu passen scheint.


Tape mal eine leere Flasche  probeweise auf's Oberrohr, wenn du es noch nicht gemacht hattest, und teste die Position.
Mich stört die Flasche nicht an der Stelle. Selbst im Stand mit den Rahmen zwischen den Beinen und einer verbauten 160er statt einer 150er Gabel ist noch Platz nach oben.


----------



## zr0wrk (29. Juni 2017)

pauing schrieb:


> Im FB sieht man seit heute noch eine andere Flaschen+Halter Kombination, die bei M oder L schon mal zu passen scheint.


Dass das eine "andere" Kombination ist, hast du aber geraten, oder? Die Bilder sind (zumindest in meiner Ansicht) so furchtbar niedrig aufgelöst, dass ich da nur erkennen kann, dass da etwas verbaut ist, aber nicht, was.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schwobenflyer (29. Juni 2017)

Ich denk mal das könnte die Elite für Kinder sein...
https://www.bike-discount.de/de/kau...o-trinkflasche-halter-350ml-416865/wg_id-8852

diese habe ich bei meinem Junior auch ans 20" Cube gebaut. Auch mit Einpressmuttern


----------



## zr0wrk (29. Juni 2017)

Ja, sieht tatsächlich sehr ähnlich aus. Aber 350 ml sind wirklich nur für die schnelle Feierabendrunde. aber um mehr geht es ja wohl auch nicht.


----------



## pauing (29. Juni 2017)

Ich glaube, dass das eher ne 500ml Flasche a la YT Thirtmaster ist. Dieser Thirtmaster könnte unter Umständen auch passen. Das hatte ich mal mit gefundenen Maßen ab geschätzt. Im S Rahmen war es eher knapp. Aber ich hab das Teil jetzt einfach mal bestellt und werde berichten, ob es passt.


----------



## pauing (29. Juni 2017)

Die Gesamtlänge der YT Flasche ist 165mm (1 bis 2).
Die Länge bis zu Oberkante B ist 140mm (1 bis B).
Der obere Durchmesser ist 67mm (B) und der untere ist 75mm (A).


----------



## pauing (29. Juni 2017)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Tape mal eine leere Flasche  probeweise auf's Oberrohr, wenn du es noch nicht gemacht hattest, und teste die Position.
> Mich stört die Flasche nicht an der Stelle. Selbst im Stand mit den Rahmen zwischen den Beinen und einer verbauten 160er statt einer 150er Gabel ist noch Platz nach oben.


Probiere ich gleich mal. Ich mach gleich mal einen Spezi Flaschenhalter mit Kalbelbindern am Oberrohr fest und geh ne Runde radeln.


----------



## pauing (29. Juni 2017)

@Comfortbiker ich habe das mal getestet und es klappt gut. An der Stelle stört die Pulle tatsächlich nicht.


----------



## Baharott (13. Juli 2017)

Huhu, heute kam es an! Mein neues Bike! Ich bin sehr glücklich!!


----------



## Comfortbiker (13. Juli 2017)

pauing schrieb:


> @Comfortbiker ich habe das mal getestet und es klappt gut. An der Stelle stört die Pulle tatsächlich nicht. Anhang anzeigen 619776


Wenn du jetzt auch auf die Idee mit dem nachträglichen setzten der Gewindebuchsen kommst...nimm welche aus Edelstahl(ich hab ohne zu überlegen nur Alu genommen...muss man sehr aufpassen das man das Gewinde nicht überdreht) und harze sie zusätzlich ein, damit die Buchsen bündig anliegen und nicht kippeln. 

Gruß Jens


----------



## pommes5 (9. August 2017)

Erster wirklich artgerechter Einsatz 





Die Perspektive täuscht übrigens etwas. Es sind beides 27,5" Räder.


----------



## Comfortbiker (29. August 2017)

...hat wieder mal viel Spaß gemacht [emoji4]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zr0wrk (30. August 2017)

Ach, war meins schon?


----------



## Deleted 426828 (30. August 2017)

zr0wrk schrieb:


> Ach, war meins schon?




Ja,mehrere Fotos 2 Seiten vorher...


----------



## zr0wrk (30. August 2017)

Vier Monate her. Hier passiert wohl zu wenig. Würde mich tatsächlich mal interessieren, wie viele von den Teilen rumfahren.


----------



## Middlfrank (30. August 2017)

Stimmt, wenig los hier. Dann bin ich so frei und stelle meines auch noch einmal rein:


----------



## nippelspanner (30. August 2017)

Über "blau" habe ich damals auch nachgedacht.
Hätte es dann mit roten Anbauteilen kombiniert.
Gefällt mir aber auch mit orange.
Muss auch mal wieder aktuelle Bilder schießen...


----------



## Middlfrank (30. August 2017)

nippelspanner schrieb:


> Über "blau" habe ich damals auch nachgedacht.
> Hätte es dann mit roten Anbauteilen kombiniert.
> Gefällt mir aber auch mit orange.
> Muss auch mal wieder aktuelle Bilder schießen...


Ja, das Blau kommt live schon genial rüber. Ich hab es gar nicht so gut fotografieren können. Orange war halt wg. den Fox-Komponenten passend.


----------



## zr0wrk (30. August 2017)

Middlfrank schrieb:


> Orange war halt wg. den Fox-Komponenten passend.


Naja ... und wegen Blau/Orange, Grün/Rot, Gelb/Violett. Das sind immer Eyecatcher.


----------



## Custom Waidler (30. August 2017)

Wenn dann Blau/Gelb


----------



## Joehigashi80 (30. August 2017)

Hatte ja auch schon mit dem Bike geliebäugelt, was mir allerdings überhaupt nicht gefallen will ist dieses unschöne Gussett zwischen Ober- und Sattelrohr bei Rahmengröße L und XL.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LucaLNB (31. August 2017)

zr0wrk schrieb:


> Vier Monate her. Hier passiert wohl zu wenig. Würde mich tatsächlich mal interessieren, wie viele von den Teilen rumfahren.



Dann bringen wir den Thread mal wieder ins Rollen 



 

 



Mehr Bilder kommen auf Instagram - LucaLNB


----------



## isargriller (31. August 2017)

dann zeig ich meins auch mal (wieder) - nichts ungewöhnliches verbaut, aber dafür mit Hund! 
Wünsche Euch ein schönes Wochenende!


----------



## radiomir79 (8. September 2017)

Hi! 
Leute kann ich mit 173cm den ICB in S fahren?
Top tube bei S liegt bei 588mm - scheint lang genug fur mich... oder?

DANKE!!!

mfg


----------



## kasimir2 (8. September 2017)

Moin,

ich fahre S bei 1,70/78 und würde heute
eher ein M kaufen.

Gruß
Marc


----------



## Dampfsti (8. September 2017)

Schöne ICB´s  

Falls irgendwer seinen Größe L Rahmen loswerden will, ich suche für ein Versuchsobjekt einen Rahmen.
Kann gerne grobe Gebrauchsspuren oder sogar Defekte aufweisen.


----------



## The_Riddler (8. September 2017)

Ich habe ein blaues M was ich verkaufen will. Bei Interesse könnt ihr euch gerne melden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## The_Riddler (8. September 2017)




----------



## radiomir79 (8. September 2017)

kasimir2 schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> ich fahre S bei 1,70/78 und würde heute
> eher ein M kaufen.
> ...




Hi, ist es Dir zu klein? Die geo bei S scheint langer als andere bikes zu sein. Stack 604, reach 410, 588TT. Ich will es mit 50-60mm Vorbau fahren. 

Danke.


----------



## kasimir2 (8. September 2017)

@radiomir79 

ist mir nicht zu klein, nur ein bißchen kurz, reach sollte 415 bei S sein.
Fahre am ICB einen 50mm Vorbau mit 780mm Lenker.
Habe noch zwei andere Räder die haben um 430mm reach, 
600mm Oberrohre, die fahre ich mit 40mm Vorbauten und 770/780mm Lenkern.

Das paßt bei längeren Touren von der Sitzposition besser und
gehen beide besser Bergauf (bei steilen, extremen Sachen).

Von den Zahlen sieht das ganze in Summe ja fast gleich aus,
aber über so Sachen wie Sitzwinkel/Innenlagerhöhe etc. ist
das ICB halt im Sitzen etwas kompakter.

Wenn ich nur das ICB hätte wärs sicherlich egal, da ich aber
den Vergleich habe stört es halt doch ein wenig.

Hoffe das hilft Dir weiter 

Gruß
Marc


----------



## radiomir79 (8. September 2017)

kasimir2 schrieb:


> @radiomir79
> 
> ist mir nicht zu klein, nur ein bißchen kurz, reach sollte 415 bei S sein.
> Fahre am ICB einen 50mm Vorbau mit 780mm Lenker.
> ...




Danke! 

ja. hab ich auch gedacht. hatte ein enduro evo in S und den musste ich gleich wechseln, da S zu kurz  fur mich ist. die M Gr. bei enduro evo ist fast das gleiche wie S bei ICB. M bei specialized hat gepasst.. deshalb denke Ich, durfte ICB in S schon fahrbar sein. 
ICB sollte ist fur meine Frau gedacht., da ich den MK4 nomad fahre, doch Ich wurde gern auch das ICB benutzen. deshalb habe ich hier gefragt. 

mfg
radio


----------



## Lupi-Lippi (9. September 2017)

Mal was von mir...


----------



## The_Riddler (10. September 2017)

https://www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de/s...35-rock-shox-formula-sram/714695590-217-15740

Hier der Link.....evtl. hat jemand Interesse.

Viele Grüße


----------



## Dampfsti (11. September 2017)

Schade, dass es ein M ist ..


----------



## radiomir79 (25. September 2017)

Meins. Carbon Lenker und Sixc Kurbel kommt noch. Die ersten 40km hinter mir, und Ich muss sagen Das Rad ist sooooo geil! Ich bin sehr zufrieden! Danke an Nuts fur den Rahmen.


----------



## Deleted 195305 (15. Oktober 2017)




----------



## greenhorn-biker (30. Oktober 2017)

pommes5 schrieb:


> Meins ist auch fertig


Hallo Pommes,
könntest du mir sagen welche zweifach Kurbel du verbaut hast und vllt ein Bild vom Abstand Zughülle des Schaltwerks zum kleinen Kettenblatt machen?
Danke!

Gruß vom greenhorn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Custom Waidler (30. Oktober 2017)

greenhorn-biker schrieb:


> Hallo Pommes,
> könntest du mir sagen welche zweifach Kurbel du verbaut hast und vllt ein Bild vom Abstand Zughülle des Schaltwerks zum kleinen Kettenblatt machen?
> Danke!
> 
> Gruß vom greenhorn




Steht doch drauf XT


----------



## greenhorn-biker (30. Oktober 2017)

Custom Waidler schrieb:


> Steht doch drauf XT


Mich würde aber interessieren welche es genau ist, XT kann ich selbst lesen. Denn ich habe eine 3x10 XT auf 2x10 umgebaute probiert und die passt nicht, weil eben die Außenhülle am kleinen Kettenbatt schleift.
Und bevor ich jetzt neu bestelle und es immer noch nicht passt, kann man ja mal nachfragen


----------



## Comfortbiker (30. Oktober 2017)

greenhorn-biker schrieb:


> Mich würde aber interessieren welche es genau ist, XT kann ich selbst lesen. Denn ich habe eine 3x10 XT auf 2x10 umgebaute probiert und die passt nicht, weil eben die Außenhülle am kleinen Kettenbatt schleift.
> Und bevor ich jetzt neu bestelle und es immer noch nicht passt, kann man ja mal nachfragen


Hallo,
ich hatte ein ähnliches Problem und habe das durch ein zusätzlichen Festpunkt unterhalb des Schwingenlagers gelöst.
Es funktioniert tadellos und es ist genügend Platz zum kleinen Blatt.
Detailfotos findest du in meinem Album unter IBC2.0. .


----------



## Sebb85 (1. November 2017)

Hier mal meins....
Jetzt mit passendem Hinterreifen und stealth Aufkleber
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Gesendet von meinem SM-J510FN mit Tapatalk


----------



## dat01x02 (2. Dezember 2017)

Mein neuer ICB 2.0, Größe Medium und mit Fox34 150mm Federweg.
Kommt noch ein anderen Sattel drauf, und vielleicht wird der Pro Koryak Sattelstütze noch mit eine 160mm BikeYoke ersetzt.











Und nach der ersten fahrt:


----------



## Deleted 195305 (8. Januar 2018)

Let´s go powder.
Die kleinen Lager sind echt brutal fest drin gewesen.


----------



## Comfortbiker (21. Januar 2018)

...kleine Tour im Harz [emoji41]


----------



## nippelspanner (22. Januar 2018)

Da hat´s ja gut Schnee! Wann war das? Vergangenes Wochenende?


----------



## Comfortbiker (22. Januar 2018)

https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=1983387848648784&id=100009327630177

...wir hatten echt Glück mit dem Wetter, kaum Wind und leicht unter Null Grad.
Nur leider nicht alles fahrbar durch Baumbruch und Neuschnee.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pauing (27. Januar 2018)

Falls noch einer einen Flaschenhalter inkl Flasche sucht:

https://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/1071805-icb-2-0-flaschenhalter-inkl-elite-flasche


----------



## greenhorn-biker (27. Januar 2018)

Wo und wie wird der fest gemacht? 

Hat er dir generell nicht getaugt oder nur schlecht in den S-Rahmen gepasst?


----------



## pauing (28. Januar 2018)

greenhorn-biker schrieb:


> Wo und wie wird der fest gemacht?
> 
> Hat er dir generell nicht getaugt oder nur schlecht in den S-Rahmen gepasst?



Eher schlecht in den Rahmen gepasst.
Laut nuts soll er auch beim S-Rahmen gehen. In dem Fall hängt die Flasche aber eher neben dem Rahmen. Zumindest war das bei meinem Einbauversuch so. Das fand ich nicht so gut.

Hier guckst du:
https://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/1052617-icb-flaschenhalter-adapter-fur-alutech-icb2-0
https://www.facebook.com/internetcommunitybikes/


----------



## pommes5 (8. Februar 2018)

greenhorn-biker schrieb:


> Hallo Pommes,
> könntest du mir sagen welche zweifach Kurbel du verbaut hast und vllt ein Bild vom Abstand Zughülle des Schaltwerks zum kleinen Kettenblatt machen?
> Danke!
> 
> Gruß vom greenhorn



Ich sehe die Anfrage leider erst jetzt. Ist das noch aktuell?


----------



## Speziazlizt (10. Februar 2018)

Mal meins mit den neusten Upgrades: Moveloc1 und Flaschenhalter


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (10. Februar 2018)

Wo hat's so ein Wetter? 
Ich hatte auch ein kleines Winterupdate geplant. 150er Reverb Stealth vom andern Rad dran und ein bißchen was an der Übersetzung machen. 
Und dann war überall Sale und es hieß am Ende "Well, that escalated quickly..."





Da wurde dann aus der Sunrace-Kassette mit 11-46 eine gebrauchte (aber fast neue) Directmount Kurbel mit 28er Blatt, die 10-42er SRAM blieb dafür dran. Dann fiel hier noch ne Mattoc in den Warenkorb, da ein neuer Vorbau und ODI Rogue in lang und kurz weil Gripshift. Die Stütze hat einen Service bei RS bekommen bevor sie ins Bike kam. Nur die Knog-Klingel war ein ziemlicher Fehlkauf. Aber hübsch ist sie...





Die Gabel war eine gute Investition (370€ neu bei CRC  ), das sind Welten zur vorher verbauten DT XMM 140, obwohl ich noch nichts wirklich abgestimmt hab.

Sehr wahrscheinlich wird die Bremse noch ersetzt, ich tendiere da aktuell zur Magura Trail Sport. Hat wer noch Alternativvorschläge?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Speziazlizt (10. Februar 2018)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Wo hat's so ein Wetter?



Du wirst mich dafür evtl nicht mögen, aber das ist bei mir hinter der Haustür... man sieht aber auch den ganzen Schnee nicht. Also viel mit Trail fahren ist noch nicht. 

Vinschgau


----------



## Joehigashi80 (10. Februar 2018)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Wo hat's so ein Wetter?
> Ich hatte auch ein kleines Winterupdate geplant. 150er Reverb Stealth vom andern Rad dran und ein bißchen was an der Übersetzung machen.
> Und dann war überall Sale und es hieß am Ende "Well, that escalated quickly..."
> 
> ...



Bei Ali Express gibt es die "ähnliche" Klingel für 1/4 des Preises und die ist doppelt so laut.  ;-)


----------



## pommes5 (13. Februar 2018)

Ich will ein Schwarzes! Mag wer meinen silbernen L Rahmen kaufen? Gekauft 04/2017, ziemlich genau 1000km und 25000hm gelaufen.


----------



## zr0wrk (13. Februar 2018)

Versteh ich nicht. Bietet Alutech die Teile jetzt auch schwarz an? Wenn nicht, bleibt doch eh nur selbst kümmern. Dann hast du doch das richtige Ausgangsmaterial schon da. 

*EDIT:* Habs grad gesehen ...


----------



## Speziazlizt (24. Februar 2018)

Mal eine Frage an die Menschen, welche ihr ICB mit den e13 Laufrädern fahren: Ich hatte jetzt insgesamt schon 3 oder 4 Speichenrisse am Hinterrad - haben andere das gleiche Problem? Habt ihr andere als die Originalspeichen drin?


----------



## zr0wrk (24. Februar 2018)

Keine Probleme mit dem TRSr-LRS hier.


----------



## Sansibar73 (25. Februar 2018)

ICB 2.0 chillt in der Sonne Neuseelands...


----------



## ONE78 (25. Februar 2018)

Sansibar73 schrieb:


> ICB 2.0 chillt in der Sonne Neuseelands...
> Anhang anzeigen 701531


Da wäre meins jetzt auch gern. Natürlich mit mir


----------



## LucaLNB (25. Februar 2018)

Mein ICB hat heute die Sonne des schönen Schwarzwaldes gesehen....bei -3°

neuste Änderungen:
- neuer LRS (AS N-Light mit Trailride+30)
- Maxxis Aggressor 2.3 hinten
- Maxxis DHF 2.5 vorne


----------



## Mazimm (7. März 2018)

Was sagt ihr too much gold ? Oder sieht gut aus  ?
Vorschläge ? Außer die Reifen da kommen im Frühling neue drauf.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Custom Waidler (7. März 2018)

Also mir gefällt es


----------



## greenhorn-biker (7. März 2018)

Vielleicht noch eine goldene sattelklemme? 
Dann wirkt es stimmiger, da das Gold dann gleichmäßig übers ganze bike verteilt ist. 

Dann wäre es perfekt [emoji6]


Gesendet von meinem SM-A300FU mit Tapatalk


----------



## Mazimm (7. März 2018)

@greenhorn-biker , danke für den Tipp finde ich eine gute Idee


----------



## Custom Waidler (7. März 2018)

Oder gleich eine Stütze


----------



## Mazimm (7. März 2018)

@Custom Waidler, da warte ich noch bis die mit etwas mehr hub kommt.


----------



## Joehigashi80 (7. März 2018)

Oder bis die Farben in Kashima mal alle gleich sind. Find es echt lächerlich dass Fox die Farben nicht einheitlich hinbekommt, vor allem bei den Preisen. Dämpfer und Gabel sind ja auch unterschiedlich.

Ansonsten sehr schickes Bike.


----------



## greenhorn-biker (7. März 2018)

Hier mal mein Budget-Aufbau in der Allmountain-/Tourenausführung 

Mein erstes selbst aufgebautes Bike [emoji41]







Gesendet von meinem SM-A300FU mit Tapatalk


----------



## Mazimm (8. März 2018)

@Joehigashi80, da hast du recht, hab mir am Anfang immer gedacht das hängt vom licht ab 
@greenhorn-biker, super bike, sieht gut aus.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## tatwagna (14. März 2018)

Hallo, 
da hier sooo viele glückliche icb 2.0 Fahrer sind wollte ich mal für einen Bekannten nachfragen wer so um die 173 groß ist und was er für eine größe fährt. Er fährt gerne verspielt und macht gerne Blödsinn mit dem bike. Dementsprechend würde S zutreffenden. Würde mich über ein paar Erfahrungsberichte freuen.
LG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## greenhorn-biker (14. März 2018)

anonym12345 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> da hier sooo viele glückliche icb 2.0 Fahrer sind wollte ich mal für einen Bekannten nachfragen wer so um die 173 groß ist und was er für eine größe fährt. Er fährt gerne verspielt und macht gerne Blödsinn mit dem bike. Dementsprechend würde S zutreffenden. Würde mich über ein paar Erfahrungsberichte freuen.
> LG


Wichtig wäre noch Schrittlänge und welches bike er bisher und in welcher Größe gefahren ist. 

Ich bin 1,70m allerdings mit kurzen Beinen (77cm ). Fahre ein S , aber mit 60er Vorbau und es passt sehr gut.
Bin kein schneller Fahrer, weswegen ich auch kein langes bike brauche und die kurzen kettenstreben machen es zusätzlich sehr wendig.

Gesendet von meinem SM-A300FU mit Tapatalk


----------



## tatwagna (14. März 2018)

Schrittlänge sind 82


----------



## greenhorn-biker (14. März 2018)

anonym12345 schrieb:


> Schrittlänge sind 82
> Ist das erste richtige


Ich würde sagen er liegt genau zwischen den Größen [emoji52]

Von wo kommt ihr denn? 

Vllt findet sich ja jemand mit einem M- oder S-Rahmen in der nähe? 

Gesendet von meinem SM-A300FU mit Tapatalk


----------



## tatwagna (14. März 2018)

Ist hier jemand aus dem Umkreis Darmstadt, mit der Rahmen Größe S der mal eine kleine Runde Probe fahren lassen würde. Würde auch ein Bier mitbringen


----------



## Deleted 195305 (15. März 2018)

Ich habe das Thema immer zwischen M und L. Bin 181cm bei 84cm Schritt. Fahre nun M und finde das gut. Ein ziemlicher Sitzmast...aber das Steuerrohr ist lang und Sitzposition trotzdem eher aufrecht.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (15. März 2018)

Und bei mir ist es mit 1,91/93 immer die Wahl zwischen L und XL. Fahre auch L und empfinde den hohen Stack als Wohltat. Die Tendenz geht wohl eher zum kleineren Rahmen.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 195305 (15. März 2018)

Zum Vergleich. Beim 2015 Rune fahre ich L. Sitzposition ziemlich identisch.


----------



## nippelspanner (16. März 2018)

Fahre L bei 1,93 Größe. Allerdings mit einem 50er Vorbau.
Das heißt, XL hätte mit einem 35er Vorbau vermutlich auch gut gepasst.
So ist es jetzt etwas "touriger".


----------



## Sebb85 (16. März 2018)

L mit 35er Vorbau bei 1,81m - passt mir perfekt 

Gesendet von meinem SM-J530F mit Tapatalk


----------



## tatwagna (16. März 2018)

Vielen lieben Dank für die Erfahrungsberichte


----------



## Deleted 195305 (30. März 2018)

Nu is gelb! Fehlt noch das Kabel Gelersch.


----------



## zr0wrk (30. März 2018)

N1c3.


----------



## greenhorn-biker (30. März 2018)

Sehr geil  [emoji123]

Gesendet von meinem SM-A300FU mit Tapatalk


----------



## Sebb85 (30. März 2018)

Die Farbe knallt richtig! Wo hast du das machen lassen?

Gesendet von meinem SM-J530F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (30. März 2018)

Hast das Lagerproblem in den Griff bekommen? 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Deleted 195305 (30. März 2018)

Sebb85 schrieb:


> Die Farbe knallt richtig! Wo hast du das machen lassen?
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-J530F mit Tapatalk


Bei Bikecolours in Usingen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 195305 (30. März 2018)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Hast das Lagerproblem in den Griff bekommen?
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


Nicht wirklich. Das ist jetzt schon alles etwas verhunzt. Das Problem ist auch, dass die Unterlegscheibe einen geringeren Durchmesser hat. Dadurch kriegst du keine richtig sitzende Gewindestange durch. Und da es so eng zugeht, verkeilen sich die Lager. Andererseits ist die Dämpferverlängerung wieder ein ziemlich grober Prügel, der nun alles irgendwie zusammenhält. Die großen Lager sind ein zwei Minuten Kinderspiel.


----------



## Deleted 195305 (30. März 2018)

Habe auch lange überlegt, klar zu pulvern. Die raw Optik war schon geil. Aber der ölige Dreck ging ohne Lack kaum runter und die weißliche Patina sah auch nicht do doll aus.


----------



## Der_Torsten (16. April 2018)

Meine gerade frisch fürs neue Jahr ge-eaglet


----------



## greenhorn-biker (16. April 2018)

Die blauen Decals auf den Felgen sehen gut aus [emoji106]

Wie wäre es noch mit einem blauen Decal auf dem Dämpfer? 


Gesendet von meinem SM-A300FU mit Tapatalk


----------



## zr0wrk (16. April 2018)

Der_Torsten schrieb:


> Meine gerade frisch fürs neue Jahr *ge-eaglet*.


Sieht man fast gar nicht.


----------



## Der_Torsten (16. April 2018)

zr0wrk schrieb:


> Sieht man fast gar nicht.



So soll es sein. Der Suppenteller da hinten ist schon massiv. Aber geht dafür mit nem 34er Blatt echt gut.

Dämpfer bleibt so. Wollte eigentlich nur Titan und Gold, aber wie das Leben eben so spielt, wurden die Lsufräder frei

Ggf noch blaue Ringe an den MT5 Bremssattel der Shigura.


----------



## Der_Torsten (16. April 2018)

Mal von der anderen Seite


----------



## radiomir79 (26. April 2018)

Hi Leute!

 

 

 Hier mein 2018 setup.


----------



## isargriller (28. April 2018)

sieht super aus! Warte nur darauf, dass jemand die blauen Hebel gekaspert findet, aber ich finde es gut. In dieser Rahmengröße sieht das ICB sowieso am stimmigsten aus - weswegen mir meine XL-Version sehr entgegen kommt: Design zweitrangig: wichtig ist die Funktion.
Gute Fahrt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zr0wrk (29. April 2018)

Könnte sogar nur noch ein bisschen mehr blau sein, damit an das Thema erkennt. An den Bremsscheiben bietet es sich an, finde ich.


----------



## radiomir79 (29. April 2018)

Ich liebe das ICB 2.0. Ich bin so happy das ich es gekauft habe. Ist nicht gerade leicht, aber es macht spass! Zu den blauen Hebeln -  Ich habe viele Teile von Hope. In allen Farben. Wollte im Winter nur die Farb-Combo ausprobieren. Nicht gut zu erkennen auf den Fotos, aber auch fast alle Schrauben sind Blau. Ich will noch einen 160mm Airshaft einbauen um zu sehen wie es sich so fahrt mit 160mm. 
MFG Radio!


----------



## Sansibar73 (2. Mai 2018)

Läuft ganz anständig, das Gerät:


----------



## Deleted 195305 (3. Mai 2018)

Ich liebe das Rad! Beste!


----------



## zr0wrk (3. Mai 2018)

Schnelles Handyfoto von meinem.
Neu sind diese Saison der LRS für leichteres Geläuf samt e*13-trs+-Kassette und Light/Fast-Reifen, der Sattel, Gebereinheiten, Bremsleitungen und Züge.


----------



## Sansibar73 (11. Mai 2018)

Mal wieder das ICB ausgeführt....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zr0wrk (1. Juni 2018)

Hier mal wieder meins mit seinem kleinen Kumpel. "Neu" sind Sattel, Leitungen und LRS (Acros EN, Flow MK3, Sapim CX-Ray) und Reifen. Wollte für die schnellen Touren einfach noch 'nen leichteren LRS. Die Differenz zum e*13 mit den Tough-Karkassen sollte um die 800 g betragen.


----------



## __U3__ (12. Juni 2018)

Der_Torsten schrieb:


> Meine gerade frisch fürs neue Jahr ge-eaglet
> Anhang anzeigen 719130 Anhang anzeigen 719129



Oha, die Mühlburg!
Grüße von der Fahner Höhe...


----------



## un1e4shed (15. Juni 2018)

DennisMenace schrieb:


> Ich liebe das Rad! Beste!


Ich find die Farbe ziemlich geil! Allerdings wäre mir persönlich dann ein schwarzer Lenker lieber. Weißt du welche RAL das ist?


----------



## Powtin (18. Juni 2018)

Hi Leute, 

vllt finde ich ja hier einen würdigen Nachfolger für mein ICB. 

https://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/1063249-alutech-preisupdate-custom-icb-2-0-gr-s-blau


----------



## Deleted 195305 (19. Juni 2018)

un1e4shed schrieb:


> Ich find die Farbe ziemlich geil! Allerdings wäre mir persönlich dann ein schwarzer Lenker lieber. Weißt du welche RAL das ist?


Das ist neongelb in matt. Mehr weiß ich nicht. Der Pulverer hat mir Muster gezeigt. Es gab aber nur ein neongelbes Pulver.


----------



## LucaLNB (24. Juni 2018)

Endlich wieder back in Saalbach! 
Leider, aufgrund eines Schlüsselbeinbruchs, wird das ICB nicht so ganz Artgerecht bewegt...sondern mehr fotografiert.


----------



## isargriller (29. Juni 2018)

Zählen hier auch Videos?
Bitte keine Kritik an meinem Cockpit: ich war im Survival-Mode unterwegs...


----------



## BjoernKoch (12. Juli 2018)

Guten Morgen,

hier mal mein ICB. Komplett eigener Aufbau auf Basis eines 2017er-Framekit:


















Das ist auch der aktuelle Stand der Dinge. Nur den Dämpfer habe ich mit Spacern etwas getunt. Als nächstes werden die Nobby Nics gegen Hans Dampf und Magic Mary getauscht. Auf dem Plan steht dann noch eine Sattelstütze von OneUp und der Umbau auf Debon Air.

Gruß Björn


----------



## dave886 (3. August 2018)

Gude!
Hier mal mein 4 Wochen altes ICB2.0 (Framekit). Umbau vom Simplon Kuro auf ICB2.0


----------



## radiomir79 (3. August 2018)

Guten Morgen Freunde!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zr0wrk (3. August 2018)

War das beim Orange-Hope-Parts-Treffen?


----------



## radiomir79 (3. August 2018)

Haha. Ja.


----------



## Parkpre_Racing (8. August 2018)

Hier war ich falsch...


----------



## Sebb85 (11. August 2018)

ICB 2.0 über Klosters -> rockt


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (19. August 2018)

Bei mir gabs da in letzter Zeit doch ein paar Änderungen. Kurbel, Cockpit, Bremse und Kleinkram









Vor allem der Wechsel auf kurzen Vorbau mit breiterem Lenker war mehr als überfällig, fährt sich so wesentlich besser...


----------



## wolf66 (26. August 2018)




----------



## isargriller (27. August 2018)

Hallo ICB 2.0 Gemeinde,
da es beim letzten Mal keine Klagen gab, zeig ich Euch auch das neueste Video einer Tour mit meinem ICB 2.0
Dieses Mal geht es durch eher unbekannte Isartrails zu Sehenswürdigkeiten in München.
Freue mich, wenn es Euch gefällt.
Schöne Grüße!


----------



## pommes5 (3. September 2018)

Meins muss leider gehen. Siehe Bikemarkt Link im Profil.


----------



## Lexx85 (3. September 2018)

Hallo zusammen, ich freu hier fleißig mitlesen zu können. Nachdem ich mir überlegt habe das ich eine Trailrakete brauche, hab ich mich für das ICB 2.0 entschieden. Diese Woche kommt das Frame Kit. Bilder folgen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## greenhorn-biker (3. September 2018)

Lexx85 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen, ich freu hier fleißig mitlesen zu können. Nachdem ich mir überlegt habe das ich eine Trailrakete brauche, hab ich mich für das ICB 2.0 entschieden. Diese Woche kommt das Frame Kit. Bilder folgen!


Viel Spaß damit!
Meins war das erste bike was ich mir selbst aufgebaut habe und ich würde es nicht mehr hergeben


----------



## Parkpre_Racing (4. September 2018)

Hier auch mal mein Neuaufbau mit den Teilen vom Hardtail (Nukeproof Scout). Fährt sich gut, heute erste kleine Trailrunde gedreht. Mal schauen wie es sich neben dem Phantom macht. Qualität vom Photo ist aber nicht so super... Ist auch für meine Freundin gedacht, um ihr das MTB fahren näher zu bringen ;-)


----------



## Parkpre_Racing (4. September 2018)




----------



## Lexx85 (5. September 2018)

greenhorn-biker schrieb:


> Viel Spaß damit!
> Meins war das erste bike was ich mir selbst aufgebaut habe und ich würde es nicht mehr hergeben
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 768993




Freu mich auch, ist zwar nicht der erste Aufbau den ich mach, aber trotzdem wird es super! Bin gespannt, ab Donnerstag kann ich es aufbauen... Bilder Folgen!


----------



## isargriller (9. September 2018)

War mit dem ICB 2.0 beim Königshaus auf dem Schachen - vielleicht nicht die klassische Trailbike-Tour, aber es hat Spaß gemacht - obwohl ich unterwegs mehrfach an den @Comfortbiker denken musste, denn im Anstieg wäre ein kleineres Kettenblatt schon fein gewesen.

PS: und wer will, der kann die Tour auch auf Video sehen: 



 - hoffe, es gefällt Euch!


----------



## BjoernKoch (9. September 2018)

Mein ICB sucht auch einen neuen Besitzer. Wir werden einfach keine Freunde.

< 1 Jahr alt
Im Gegensatz zu meinen Bildern mit XT-Ausstattung und ordentlichen DT Swiss M1700 Laufräder. Die Ritchey sind doch eher was für mein Marathon-Bike.

Anzeige folgt die Woche hier.

Für die Hausrunde top. Aber für meine Tour doch nicht so meins. Schade!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lexx85 (21. September 2018)

So, endlich is es soweit... mein ICB 2.0 ist fertig.

Fährt sich super bei uns im Mittelgebirge. Perfekte Trailrakette.


----------



## tom_ass (21. September 2018)

Vor lauter Freude über das den neuen Rahmen bin ich noch gar nicht dazu gekommen Fotos zu machen.

Die Teile konnte ich bis auf eine Bremsleitung 1zu1 vom Nukeproof Scout übernehmen.

Ist ein XL und fährt sich wie ein großes BMX Rad (und genau das wollte ich )

Könnte mit dem Rahmen nicht glücklicher sein.

An den Dämpfer muss noch jemand ran aber das kann auch noch was dauern.
Nutze momentan nur ca 100mm Federweg hinten aber dafür ist der Hinterbau schön straff und rauscht nicht durch.


----------



## Sansibar73 (5. Oktober 2018)

Hier mal wieder mein Schlitten. Irgendwie immer noch mein liebstes Bike...


----------



## Trail-Trialer (7. Oktober 2018)

Hier nun auch mal meins im aktuellen Zustand.


----------



## Dampfsti (21. Oktober 2018)

Bisschen was zum herzeigen hab ich schonmal

2.6er Mary passt
29er Pike 150mm passt auch gut dazu. 





Die 200er Bremsscheibe am HR weils sonst mit dem 50er Ritzel der Eagle Kassette kacke aussieht





Komponenten kommen bis auf die Schaltung und Reifen fast alles aus der Restekiste.


----------



## isargriller (29. Oktober 2018)

Hallo zusammen,
da erwischt man noch mal einen Super-Herbsttag in den Bergen und dann? Fährt man eine Mega-Tour in die falsche Richtung.
Aber Spaß hats trotzdem gemacht - hoffe, Euch gefällts!


----------



## Schwobenflyer (29. Oktober 2018)

isargriller schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> da erwischt man noch mal einen Super-Herbsttag in den Bergen und dann? Fährt man eine Mega-Tour in die falsche Richtung.
> Aber Spaß hats trotzdem gemacht - hoffe, Euch gefällts!



Und wo gibt es das GPX File eurer Tour in richtig rum?


----------



## isargriller (29. Oktober 2018)

Den Link dazu gibt’s natürlich in der Videobeschreibung - oder hier
https://www.gpsies.com/map.do;jsess...478E42617058FD469.fe2?fileId=dvanfloshhvnxrwq


----------



## Tony- (1. November 2018)




----------



## zr0wrk (1. November 2018)

Hab auch grad wieder eins  - Titan-Elox - in Arbeit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## radiomir79 (2. November 2018)

Hi Leute!

Wie kriege ich am besten die kleinen Lager aus der Schwinge raus? Meine sitzen bombenfest. 

Danke!

Mfg


----------



## zr0wrk (2. November 2018)

radiomir79 schrieb:


> Wie kriege ich am besten die kleinen Lager aus der Schwinge raus? Meine sitzen bombenfest.


Ich habe sie damals in einer Werkstatt rausziehen lassen.


----------



## radiomir79 (2. November 2018)

Haha. Leider bin Ich die Werkstatt in diesem Falle..


----------



## zr0wrk (2. November 2018)

Das ist ein leidiges Thema. Wurde damals im anderen Thread ausführlich diskutiert, teilweise experimentell begeleitet.


----------



## Dampfsti (2. November 2018)

Ich hab mir letzens nur eine passende Hülse gedreht, so dass ich ein vernünftiges Gegenlager (Hinterbau ausgebaut) zum Austreiben hab.

Ausgetrieben hab ich die 6900er mit Hammer und Durchschlag.
Eingepresst mit dem Schraubstock und viel Gefühl.


----------



## pauing (8. November 2018)

Ich habe es jetzt 2x mit dem tollen Lagertoolkit von Specialized gemacht. Das ist der Hammer und erfreut sich im Bekanntenkreis großer Beliebtheit. Ich verleihe es immer für nen Kasten Bier und habe schon mehrere bekommen. Es gibt auch ähnliche Selbstbaulösungen mit unterschiedlichen Durchmessern bei eBay zu kaufen.


----------



## ONE78 (11. November 2018)

pauing schrieb:


> Ich habe es jetzt 2x mit dem tollen Lagertoolkit von Specialized gemacht. Das ist der Hammer und erfreut sich im Bekanntenkreis großer Beliebtheit. Ich verleihe es immer für nen Kasten Bier und habe schon mehrere bekommen. Es gibt auch ähnliche Selbstbaulösungen mit unterschiedlichen Durchmessern bei eBay zu kaufen.


haste mal nen link?


----------



## zr0wrk (12. November 2018)

ONE78 schrieb:


> haste mal nen link?


So weit ich weiß, kann man das nicht kaufen.

So sieht das Set aus: Link.


----------



## Parkpre_Racing (12. November 2018)

Hi, falls jemand jemand einen neuen Rahmen zum Aufbauen sucht, ich verkaufe meinen im Bikemarkt. Farbe Grün und Größe M, maximal 70km gelaufen, ohne Kratzer etc.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nippelspanner (12. November 2018)

Parkpre_Racing schrieb:


> Hi, falls jemand jemand einen neuen Rahmen zum Aufbauen sucht, ich verkaufe meinen im Bikemarkt. Farbe Grün und Größe M, maximal 70km gelaufen, ohne Kratzer etc.




Nach 70 km hat sich das ICB2-Intermezzo schon wieder erledigt?
Was ist passiert?


----------



## Parkpre_Racing (12. November 2018)

nippelspanner schrieb:


> Nach 70 km hat sich ICB2-Intermezzo schon wieder erledigt?
> Was ist passiert?



Ja, leider. Eigentlich ein cooles Rad und auch gut zu fahren. Ich bin es aber einfach zu wenig gefahren, neben meinem Banshee Phantom. Fand es zu schade, das Rad nur an der Wand hängen zu haben. Dann soll besser jemand anders damit Spaß haben. Aus den restlichen Teilen ist jetzt doch wieder ein Hardtail geworden... Zwei Fullys sind mir dann doch einfach zu viel des Guten....


----------



## Cornu (4. Dezember 2018)

nuts schrieb:


> Der Titel sagt es: Eine Galerie für Alutechs Communitybike. Serienmäßig oder individuell aufgebaut, raw oder handbemalt - alles hier hinein!
> 
> 
> Mein aktueller Testaufbau:
> ...



Sorry Bruder, aber grad die Pedalen, sehen auf den 1. Blick, geil aus zu dem Bike.


----------



## Deleted 195305 (5. Dezember 2018)

Gelb mal wieder...


----------



## zr0wrk (6. Dezember 2018)

Find ich eigentlich ganz cool, aber der Lenker wäre mir zu viel des Bunten.


----------



## JENSeits (22. Dezember 2018)

Hat jemand von euch eine Varioatütze mit externem Zeug verbaut? Falls ja, wo habt ihr ihn her gelegt? Ich habe fürs Oberrohr nur Halter die eine normal Dicke Leitung nicht klemmen würden ...

Die letzten Fahrten mit Reverb und Monarch...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sansibar73 (22. Dezember 2018)

Hi @JENSeits hab die Vecnum Moveloc am ICB, ganz normal an den Zughaltern festgemacht und dann hinten am Oberrohr nach rechts geführt, unter der Verstrebung des Sitzdoms durch zur Stütze. Schaut völlig okay aus und  funktioniert.


----------



## JENSeits (23. Dezember 2018)

Sansibar73 schrieb:


> Hi @JENSeits hab die Vecnum Moveloc am ICB, ganz normal an den Zughaltern festgemacht und dann hinten am Oberrohr nach rechts geführt, unter der Verstrebung des Sitzdoms durch zur Stütze. Schaut völlig okay aus und  funktioniert.


 Super danke dir! Also hättest du Halter fürs Oberrohr  oder bist du übers unterrohr gegangen?


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (23. Dezember 2018)

Ich hatte die Leitung der externen Reverb auch am Oberrohr mit den mitgelieferten Schellen verlegt. Irgendwo liegen die bestimmt auch noch rum.


----------



## JENSeits (23. Dezember 2018)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Ich hatte die Leitung der externen Reverb auch am Oberrohr mit den mitgelieferten Schellen verlegt. Irgendwo liegen die bestimmt auch noch rum.


Hast du noch ein Bild von den Klemmen? Bin mir nicht sicher ob ich hier die richtigen liegen habe...


----------



## hardtails (23. Dezember 2018)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Hast du noch ein Bild von den Klemmen? Bin mir nicht sicher ob ich hier die richtigen liegen habe...



Ich glaub die originalen sehen diesen sehr ähnlich 
https://www.amazon.de/Bowdenzug-Halterung-Bremsleitung-Bremsenhalter-Außenhülle/dp/B075G18HBV


----------



## kasimir2 (23. Dezember 2018)

@JENSeits 

bei BC gibt es von 3min19sec Kunststoffschellen
für 5 und 6mm Leitungen. Die eignen sich ganz
gut.

Gruß
Marc


----------



## Dampfsti (28. Dezember 2018)

So, ich kann auch mal wieder was herzeigen

Das ICB ist nun endlich mal fertig, proberollen und rumspielen im Hof machen Lust auf mehr!!
Trail und Trialtest steht am Sonntag an

Noch isses Sauber
























Hier nochmal ne kleine Partslist

Rahmen : ICB 2.0
Dämpfer RS Monarch plus rt3
Gabel: RS Pike RCT3 150mm 29er 15x100
LRS: Syntace w35 MX 27.5"
Reifen: Mary 2.6 Soft vorn und Speedgrip hinten, vorne Tubeless normal und hinten mit Procore.
Kurbel: XTR 970 mit 30er Absolut Black ovalblatt
Schaltung: GX Eagle
Bremsen: Zee Scheiben V+H 200mm
Lenker: Renthal Fatbar Lite 740mm
Sattelstütze: Vecnum Movelock 200mm
Pedale: Superstar Components mit Titanachse

Mein Zielgewicht von knapp unter 14 kg konnte ich leider nicht halten.
So wies dasteht hats 14,4kg
Aber immernoch 2,2 kg leicher als meine Fanes


----------



## Deleted 369460 (29. Dezember 2018)

Dampfsti schrieb:


> So wies dasteht hats 14,4kg


cool, hinterrad mit 2 ventilen, selfmade procore.
aber ganz schön schwer, naja aber du bist ja noch jung


----------



## Dampfsti (29. Dezember 2018)

FrankoniaTrails schrieb:


> cool, hinterrad mit 2 ventilen, selfmade procore.
> aber ganz schön schwer, naja aber du bist ja noch jung



Leichter wird's halt net, is ja net aus Plastik...
Und auf Kompromisse bei der Performance hab ich keinen Bock, Stichwort Reifen, Bremsen...


----------



## Dampfsti (30. Dezember 2018)

A rechte Sauerei war des heut beim Testride. 








Ich finde die lange Gabel mit den 51mm Versatz passt wunderbar, schön Spurtreu und trotzdem handlich.
Ansonsten lässt sich die Fuhre sauber übers und auf dem Hinterrad dirigieren.
Genau so wie ichs mag. 

Wo ich nochmal ran muss ist die Progression von Gabel und Dämpfer. 
Vorallem bei der Gabel bin ich von der Mastodon fluffigeren Federweg mit mehr Reserven gewohnt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 369460 (31. Dezember 2018)

Dampfsti schrieb:


> Vorallem bei der Gabel bin ich von der Mastodon fluffigeren Federweg mit mehr Reserven gewohnt.



Weniger Luft mehr fluffig. 

Spass bei Seite, https://www.mrc-trading.de/index.php?lang=0&cl=search&searchparam=Pike kann ich empfehlen.


----------



## Dampfsti (31. Dezember 2018)

FrankoniaTrails schrieb:


> Weniger Luft mehr fluffig.  *und viel mehr Durchschläge*
> 
> Spass bei Seite, https://www.mrc-trading.de/index.php?lang=0&cl=search&searchparam=Pike kann ich empfehlen.



Den Mrc Dämpferkit kann ich auch empfehlen, nur hat der mit der Progression nix am Hut...
Das wäre murksen am falschen Ende...
Die Progression muss man schon auf der Federseite einstellen...

Im 29er Trail Hardtail, wo die Pike vorher ihren Dienst tat, haben 2 Token gereicht.
Im ICB werd ich mal noch einen reinschrauben...
Wenn dass nicht passt, muss ich halt wie bei der Bluto selber abstimmen und auf die gute alte Besenstiel-Methode zurückgreifen

Oder nen AWK Kit reinschrauben.

Oder ne 36er Float reinmachen


----------



## Eiler (1. Januar 2019)

Mein IBC2...


----------



## zr0wrk (2. Januar 2019)

Dampfsti schrieb:


> (...) Wenn dass nicht passt, muss ich halt (...) selber abstimmen und auf die gute alte _*Besenstiel-Methode*_ zurückgreifen.



Wie? Was? Lass uns teilhaben.


----------



## tom_ass (2. Januar 2019)

Kurze Frage zur Kurbellänge.

Fahre aktuell (XL) 175mm und habe extrem häufig das Problem das die Pedale aufsetzen.
Setup ist schon extrem schraff. 
Wenn ich mit 25-30% Sag fahren würde wäre es definitiv noch schlimmer.

Reichen 170mm aus um das Problem zu beseitigen oder doch lieber noch kürzer (165mm)?


----------



## Dampfsti (2. Januar 2019)

tom_ass schrieb:


> Kurze Frage zur Kurbellänge.
> 
> Fahre aktuell (XL) 175mm und habe extrem häufig das Problem das die Pedale aufsetzen.
> Setup ist schon extrem schraff.
> ...



Fahrtechnik üben würd wahrscheinlich die besten Ergebnisse bringen

Alternativ sehr Flache Pedale. 
Vernünftige Reifen bringen auch noch ein paar mm. 
Ne 170er oder gar 165er Kurbel halt ich bei deiner Größe für nicht sinnvoll.


----------



## Dampfsti (2. Januar 2019)

zr0wrk schrieb:


> Wie? Was? Lass uns teilhaben.





Dampfsti schrieb:


> Heute nochmal den BIO-anteil in der Bluto etwas erhöht...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (2. Januar 2019)

Dampfsti schrieb:


> Fahrtechnik üben würd wahrscheinlich die besten Ergebnisse bringen
> 
> Alternativ sehr Flache Pedale.
> Vernünftige Reifen bringen auch noch ein paar mm.
> Ne 170er oder gar 165er Kurbel halt ich bei deiner Größe für nicht sinnvoll.


Denke ich auch, mit dem ICB 2.0 habe ich da eher wenig Probleme mit, da müssen die Wurzeln schon recht hoch sein. Meine Fanes 5.0 ist da wesentlich schlimmer obwohl der BB-Drop wesentlich geringer ausfällt.


----------



## tom_ass (2. Januar 2019)

Dampfsti schrieb:


> Fahrtechnik üben würd wahrscheinlich die besten Ergebnisse bringen
> 
> Alternativ sehr Flache Pedale.
> Vernünftige Reifen bringen auch noch ein paar mm.
> Ne 170er oder gar 165er Kurbel halt ich bei deiner Größe für nicht sinnvoll.



Ohne mich zu weit aus dem Fenster legen zu wollen aber nach über 25 Jahren auf dem MTB halte ich meine Fahrtechnik für i.O.
Es geht auch nicht um so sinnlose sachen wie kurveninnere Kurbel unten und dann aufsetzen.

Pedale sind flach (Sixpack Skywalker) und Reifen VR & HR Maxxis DHR2 

da 165mm nur mit Adapter geht schau ich mich mal nach 170mm um.

Merci und weiterhin frohes schaffen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Speziazlizt (2. Januar 2019)

tom_ass schrieb:


> Ohne mich zu weit aus dem Fenster legen zu wollen aber nach über 25 Jahren auf dem MTB halte ich meine Fahrtechnik für i.O.
> Es geht auch nicht um so sinnlose sachen wie kurveninnere Kurbel unten und dann aufsetzen.
> 
> Pedale sind flach (Sixpack Skywalker) und Reifen VR & HR Maxxis DHR2
> ...



Ich komme in solche Situationen nur Berg hoch zu wenn man auf Trails kurbeln muss. Hab das Thema auch schon mal diskutiert - bin der Meinung das die 5mm nicht viel ausmachen, es ist halt immer nur ein unpassender Moment in dem sowas passiert. Eher darauf achten wie die Pedalstellung an Absätzen ist, hilft sicherlich mehr.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (10. Januar 2019)

Heute kams sauberer heim als es los gefahren ist.


----------



## schmitr3 (17. Februar 2019)

Restekiste leer, dafür ein Rad mehr! Erste Ausfahrt heute lässt Spass vermuten. Und in einer seltenen Farbe (jedenfalls was den Thread angeht): schwarz.


----------



## Dampfsti (17. Februar 2019)

Geht sau geil die Kiste!!!
Hier ein paar Bewegtbilder vom Rumspielen


----------



## Dampfsti (22. Februar 2019)

Mal wieder ein bisschen für die Forenchallenge rumgespielt..


----------



## Schwobenflyer (24. Februar 2019)

Hier mal aktuelle Bilder von meinem Grünen mit neuem Upgrade


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tom_ass (28. Februar 2019)

Heute mal "nur" Detailverbesserungen.

Ziel: ohne Rucksack muss es auch irgendwie klappen.

Was muss untergebracht werden:
- Wasserflasche
- Schlauch
- CO² Kartusche
- Pumpe mit Adapterventil
- Handytool
- Flickzeug (Flicken, Kleber und Schleifpapier)
- Reifenheber
- Schaltauge
- Notgeld

Nach ewigem hin und her hab ich dann alles klapperfrei und möglichst zentral/tief unterbringen können.
Leider habe ich es nicht hinbekommen die Aussparung auf der Unterseite des Hinterbaus zu nutzen.
Da haben sich mir keine gescheiten Befestigungsmöglichkeiten ergeben.

Kostenaufwand ca. 9,- € 
3 Euro für Thermoplastkugeln (200g) bei Ebay und nochmal 6 Euro für CO² Kartuschenhalter bei Decathlon.

Der Schlauch sitzt jetzt zusammengerollt unterm Sattel (Foto hierzu habe ich vergessen zu machen...kann sich aber wohl jeder vorstellen)

CO² Kartusche und Pumpe sind links neben der Flasche platziert




Handytool sitzt auf dem Oberrohr / vor dem Sattelrohr





Selfmade SWAT Tool (wird einfach von unten in die Gabel geschoben und mit den Klettbändern fixiert)


----------



## Dampfsti (28. Februar 2019)

tom_ass schrieb:


> - Handytool



Wozu musst du auf Tour dein Handy reparieren 











Wär ehrlichgsagt nix für mich, soviel "graffl" am Rahmen... 
Nachdem ich eh immer mit Rucksack unterwegs bin...


----------



## isargriller (1. März 2019)

Zum Thema „Ersatzteile etc am Rahmen befestigen“ verstehe ich nicht ganz, wieso die klassische Satteltasche so aus der Mode ist.
Ich habe welche in verschiedenen Größen. Da passt das Flickzeug, Schlauch, CO2 (falls nötig), Energieriegel, Geld, etc rein.
Vorteil: schnell angebracht und schnell demontiert, alles bleibt sauber, sicher und trocken. Den hohen Schwerpunkt kann ich bei den paar Gramm verschmerzen.
Für die Flasche und Pumpe experimentiere ich mit einem Befestigungsband/Adapter von SKS. 
Für mich ist hier die einfachste Lösung auch die beste. Nutzt das sonst niemand?
Schöne Grüße


----------



## schmitr3 (1. März 2019)

Doch, ich, schon seit 30 Jahren. Fehlt halt die Enduro-Satteltasche, dann wäre es wieder in.


----------



## tom_ass (1. März 2019)

Thema Satteltasche hatte ich auch.
Abgesehen von der Optik die mir nicht wirklich zusagt rappelt mir meine Tasche zu sehr und scheuert.
Ausserdem klaut mir die Befestigung der Tasche bestimmt 1-2cm an der Sattelstütze durch den Klettstreifen.
Anstelle der Tasche sitzt da jetzt zusammengerollt der Schlauch. evtl tausche ich den auch noch gegen einen tubolito der dann wahrscheilich komplett umterm Sattel verschwindet.

Leider hat sich das System von Fizik Klick (z.B. Blink) ja nicht wirklich durchgesetzt...schade.
Das wäre in der Tat eine Tasche die ich fahren würde.


----------



## trailterror (1. März 2019)

@tom_ass

Das ist ja mal abgefahren 
Mac Gyver lässt grüssen...


----------



## ulli! (15. März 2019)

Wollte mir auch mal ein ICB von Alutech kaufen... Jetzt hab ich ein Canyon


----------



## ShockRox_71 (16. März 2019)

Frisch aufgebaut, mein "roter Baron"!


Partlist: (aktualisiert)

Fork: Rock Shox Pike RCT3 140mm travel / MRP B
Damper: Cane Creek DB Air IL 200x57 
Azonic MudGuard
Headset: Cane Creek 40.ZS44 / ZS 56/40
Stem: Race Face Turbine 31.8 / 60mm
Handlebar: Race Face Turbine / 20mm rise
Grips: Race Face Love Grips lock on
Seatpost: Easton Haven 31.6 / 350mm / 100mm / Race Face Remote
Seatclamp: Syntace Superlock II 35/31.6mm
Saddle: WTB Volt Team titanium rails
Brakes: Sram Code R 
Disc front / rear: Avid G2CS 200mm / 180mm
Rims: DT Swiss XM521 27.5" 35/40mm
Spokes: Sapim CX-Ray
Front Hub: DT Swiss 240s / 110x15 
Front Axle: Maxle Stealth Boost 110x15
Rear Hub: DT Swiss 240s XD / 36T Ratchet / 142x12 
Rear Axle: Maxle Stealth 142x12 metric / 174mm
Tires: ONZA Ibex FRC120 / 27.5x2.4  tubeless
Crankset: Race Face Turbine Cinch 175mm / 30T oval / Crank Boots
Bottom bracket: Wheels Manufacturing BB-BSA30-AC
Chain: Sram X01 Eagle
Derailleur: Sram X01 Eagle
Shifter: Sram X01 Eagle
Cassette: Sram X01 Eagle 10-50T 
Pedals: Race Face Chester composite

13.8 Kg inkl. Luft, Milch und Ventilkappen.


----------



## Tony- (16. März 2019)

Sieht gut aus. Den Baron solltest du aber vorne montieren.


----------



## ShockRox_71 (16. März 2019)

Danke!

Ich hatte den Baron vorne und hinten drauf (sind noch vom Vorgänger). Vorne ist der mir zu stuckerig gelaufen und von den Bremsstabilität fand ich ihn auch nicht so berauschend! Deswegen läuft vorn jetzt der Cross King II, hinten ist der Baron klasse. Mit dieser Combo bin ich soweit ganz zufrieden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tony- (16. März 2019)

Jeder wie er mag.. 
Ist der 2.6er Baron nicht zu fett? Hab mit 2.4er Kaiser kaum noch platz an den kettenstreben.. so 3-4 mm
Rot glänzend sieht echt lecker aus..


----------



## ShockRox_71 (16. März 2019)

Passt gerade so rein! Zu den Kettenstreben habe ich auch nicht mehr Platz als Du. Was der Baron breiter ist, hat der Kaiser mehr an Seitenstollen oder?
Aber ganz ehrlich, ich mag die "fette" Optik.


----------



## Tony- (16. März 2019)

Joa der Kaiser ist relativ voluminös.


----------



## ShockRox_71 (16. März 2019)

Schick!

Das ist ein M Rahmen oder? Was hast Du für 'ne Gabel drin, Federweg?


----------



## Tony- (16. März 2019)

Danke, ja ist ein M mit ner Fox Factory 34 - 150mm


----------



## ShockRox_71 (17. März 2019)

Heute eine kleine Hometrail Runde zur Setupfindung gefahren.Nach über einer Stunde hoch, runter, anpassen und wieder hoch, runter, anpassen und wieder... ... ... steht das Setup  soweit und es fährt sich genial! Die 130mm am Heck fühlen sich mehr an und sind schluckfreudiger als erwartet. 
Nette Balance, spielfreudig ohne nervös zu werden - ich bin begeistert!


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (17. März 2019)

Wenn Du aus dem Nordschwarzwald bist kennst Du die Ecke ja vielleicht.


----------



## ShockRox_71 (17. März 2019)

Hmmm...wenn unweit eine Strasse wäre, könnte es im Grösseltal sein?
Ich wohne in Straubenhardt. Mein Revier ist Richtung Dennach, Dobel und Bad Wilbad. Also grob zwischen Ruine Waldenburg, Dreimarkstein und Grünhütte.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (17. März 2019)

Nee, ist etwas in die andere Richtung, bei Liebenzell im Monbachtal. Grösseltal habe ich bisher noch nicht so viel interessantes entdeckt. Ich wohne in Engelsbrand.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ShockRox_71 (17. März 2019)

Ok, in der Ecke fahre ich nicht!

Nun ja, das Restaurant dort ist nett. Ich fahre da auch nur vom Schloss Neuenbürg runter und esse da was. Dann Richtung B294, links oder rechts den Trail an der Enz entlang. Zwar nicht so anspruchsvoll, aber schön zum kurbeln!


----------



## zr0wrk (10. April 2019)

Hab mal eins für die Liebste zusammengeschraubt. Bei einigen Details muss ich noch mal ran.


----------



## ShockRox_71 (10. April 2019)

Auf den ersten Blick sieht die Feuerschale im Hintergrund wie ein "Gepäck Korb" aus.
Schönes Bike! Was hast Du für Reifen drauf? Man könnte meinen, dass die gerade so reinpassen. Bei meinen 2.6er Conti passt der kleine Finger nicht mehr dazwischen...


----------



## zr0wrk (10. April 2019)

Die Reifen sehen offenbar mächtiger aus, als sie sind. Es handelt sich um Mavic Quest Pro 2,4", die beim LRS dabei waren. Die Felgen haben 26 mm Innenweite, so dass die Reifen auch nicht mega-breit bauen.


----------



## --- (14. April 2019)

tom_ass schrieb:


> Selfmade SWAT Tool (wird einfach von unten in die Gabel geschoben und mit den Klettbändern fixiert)



So von der Form her kann man sich das auch woanders reinschieben


----------



## zr0wrk (14. April 2019)

--- schrieb:


> So von der Form her kann man sich das auch woanders reinschieben.


Pics?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schwobenflyer (14. April 2019)

ShockRox_71 schrieb:


> Hmmm...wenn unweit eine Strasse wäre, könnte es im Grösseltal sein?
> Ich wohne in Straubenhardt. Mein Revier ist Richtung Dennach, Dobel und Bad Wilbad. Also grob zwischen Ruine Waldenburg, Dreimarkstein und Grünhütte.



Da fährst ja fast bei mir vorbei  .... Neusatz


----------



## tom_ass (15. April 2019)

--- schrieb:


> So von der Form her kann man sich das auch woanders reinschieben



Meinst du das es auch ohne Klettband halten würde?


----------



## ShockRox_71 (15. April 2019)

Flyer7576 schrieb:


> Da fährst ja fast bei mir vorbei  .... Neusatz



Ja, gelegentlich aber meist runterwärts auf dem Rückweg.

Am Wochenende gab's eine kleine Änderung: da die 2.6er Conti wirklich sehr knapp an Platz waren, durften diese dem ONZA Ibex FRC120 in 2.4 Zoll weichen!  In diesem Zug erfolge gleich ein (mein erstes) Tubeless fitting und das gesparte Gewicht wurde umgehend durch die noch rumliegende Dropper Post (Easton Haven) kompensiert. Wegen der fummeligen Montage hatte ich mich bisher erfolgreich davor gedrückt. Aber trotzdem noch 100 Gramm leichter als geschlaucht ohne dropper und mehr Platz im Hinterbau - 13.6Kg.


----------



## tom_ass (15. April 2019)

Kurze Frage zu deinem Reifenwechsel (kenne das Bild).

Schleifts in Anliegern oder warum der Wechsel?
"Sehr knapp" heißt für mich noch geräuschfrei


----------



## ShockRox_71 (15. April 2019)

Geräuschfrei solange der Untergrund trocken ist. Problem war nicht die Breite, sondern der Umfang - also dort wo die Kettenstreben zusammengeführt sind.
Da ist schon einiges an Zeug hängengeblieben und ich möchte mir ungern bzw. unnötig die Schwinge dadurch verunschönen. 

Der Ibex wurde soeben eingeweiht. Rollt etwas lauter aber leichter, Grip ist zumindest "halbtrocken" gut. Mal sehen was er bei Nässe kann!
Gefahren bin ich ihn mit 1.7/1.9 Bar auf 35er Maulweite mit meinen zarten 90000 Gramm. In losem Geröll scheint er etwas nervöser zu sein oder es lag an mir, weil das erste Mal tubeless unterwegs!? 

Ruine Waldenburg


----------



## Triple F (20. April 2019)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Nee, ist etwas in die andere Richtung, bei Liebenzell im Monbachtal.





ShockRox_71 schrieb:


> Ruine Waldenburg



Hätte ich beides erkannt  . Aber gut zu wissen, auf welche Bikes ich achten kann, wenn ich in der alten Heimat unterwegs bin . 
Grüße aus Straubenhardt


----------



## Eiler (27. April 2019)

Schaltauge aus Stahl - handgeflext und nachgefeilt. Bei dem originalen ist mir immer die kleine Nase unten weggebrochen. Mit dem Stahlteil ist gut.


----------



## ShockRox_71 (27. April 2019)

Das Schaltwerk hat aber auch schon gut gelitten, oder fällt das noch unter "Patina"?


----------



## Comfortbiker (27. April 2019)

Könnte jetzt aber den Rahmen bei starken Kontakt zerlegen... wär mir zu riskant.


----------



## Deleted 195305 (28. April 2019)

Ausgehend vom Zustand deines Schaltwerks ist die Sollbruchstelle am Schaltauge genau für dich erdacht worden. Beim nächsten Sturz knallt dir das Ausfallende auseinander.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dampfsti (28. April 2019)

Wie kann man ein Schaltwerk so zurichten???

Zwar schauen die Sram Schaltwerke etwas weiter raus als die Shimanos aber so viel Feindkontakt hatte ich bei allen Rädern zusammen die letzten 10 Jahre nicht 


Das mit dem Stahl Schaltauge wäre mir auch zu riskant...


----------



## Tony- (28. April 2019)

Stolperbiken in Steinfeldern


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (28. April 2019)

Dafür muss man nichtmal Stolperbiken. Wir haben hier einen Trail im Flusstal der sich zwischen großen Steinklötzen durchschlängelt. Irgendwo schrappt man in Engstellen dann halt mal lang.


----------



## Eiler (28. April 2019)

Ehrlich Patina - von 3 Jahren Stolperbiken (eher überschaubarer Erfolg). Das verwunderliche ist aber dass, das Schaltwerk noch funtioniert wie am ersten Tag.


----------



## zr0wrk (29. April 2019)

"Gebraucht, wie neu".


----------



## ShockRox_71 (18. Mai 2019)

Der Platformhebel vom Monarchen ist mir einfach zu grob, ich hätte die Druckstufe gerne frei einstellbar. Daher gab es ein kleines Upgrade auf den Cane Creek DB Air IL. Ich bin mit dem Setup noch lange nicht fertig, aber das Ansprechverhalten ist schon mal erste Sahne!


----------



## ShockRox_71 (26. Mai 2019)

Kleines Fazit zum Cane Creek DB Air IL:

Das Setup ist im Vergleich zum Rock Shox Monarch Plus natürlich um einiges aufwändiger. Neben der low/high Druck- und Zugstufe gibt es noch die Möglichkeit, die Progression über Volumenspacer anzupassen. Dazu muss man den Dämpfer öffnen, was aber recht einfach geht! Als SAG empfiehlt der Herstellen zwischen 27-33%, der maximal Druck liegt bei 300PSI.
Das Factory Setup passte in meinem Fall bzw. zum ICB 2.0 überhaupt nicht! Also alles auf 0 und das Setup in kleinen Schritte erarbeitet. Schwierig war für mich das Gefühl zu bekommen, wo der Übergang zwischen low- und highspeed liegt. Während man bei den lowspeed Einstellern die Clicks zählen kann muss man an den highspeed Einstellern mit "Turns", also Umdrehungen arbeiten. Leider fehlt eine Form der Markierung ebenfalls, wie die SAG Skala! Man ist also gut beraten Änderungen mit einer eigenen Setup Card zu Dokumentieren.
Doch die Mühe wird belohnt! Was sofort auffällt ist das sehr feine Ansprechverhalten. Kleine und auch grössere Absätze schluck der Dämpfer einfach weg und nutzt wenn nötig seinen Hub voll aus ohne einen danach aus dem Sattel zu katapultieren. Das bringt neben Komfort auch jede Menge Grip! Geht es bergauf zur Sache, kann man den Climb Switch betätigen. Gefühlt reduziert das den Federweg auf das, was man als SAG eingestellt hat bei gleichzeitiger Erhöhung der lowspeed Druckstufe. Es ist also kein Lockout, funktioniert sehr effizient aber natürlich weniger komfortabel.
Alles in allem - für ein Trailbike passt das Ding perfekt!

Im direkten Vergleich:

RockShox Monarch Plus RC3----------------------CaneCreek DB Air IL
Druckstufe über Plattform 3-stufig---------------low/high 18 clicks / 4.5 turns
Zugstufe 20 clicks----------------------------------------low/high 18 clicks / 4.5 turns
Progression nein------------------------------------------ja über Volumenspacer
Lockout nein------------------------------------------------climb switch
Sag Skala ja-------------------------------------------------nein, aber O-Ring
Setup relativ einfach------------------------------------zeitaufwändig

Kurz eine Anmerkung zum Volumenspacer:
Ja, dieser blaue genoppte Gummistreifen bringt tatsächlich was! Wer die Bottomess Token aus RS Gabeln kennt, wird vermutlich erst mal stutzig... Zum abziehen der Dämpferhülle empfiehlt sich ein Schraubstock mit Schonbacken, da man ein bischen hin und her drehen muss um über den Widerstand der beiden O-Ringe zu kommen. Der Spacer ist in "Grids" - 5 an der Zahl - eingeteilt, die man sich nach eigenem Wunsch zurecht schneiden kann. Ohne Spacer hatte ich (90Kg Netto zzgl. Klamotten) trotz meiner Vorliebe für linearen Federweg das Gefühl auf 'nem Hovercraft zu sitzen. Es fehlte die Rückmeldung am Popometer was unter einem gerade passiert! Mittlerweile habe ich 3 Grids drin und die Prograssion tritt spürbar im letzten Drittel ein. Die Balance zur Gabel passt jetzt deutlich besser! Wer sein Fahrwerk gerne progressiv fährt ist meiner Meinung nach schneller am Ziel, wenn er beim Setup mit dem ganzen Spacer anfängt und dann ggf. 1-2 Grids runterschneidet.
Die Lagerbuchse am Yoke muss übrigens raus und gegen die beiden Halbbuchsen des Anti-Knarzkit inkl. der Spacer ersetzt werden. Rahmenseitig wird eine Montagebuchse 22.2x8mm benötigt. Die Dämpferhülle lässt sich (drucklos) übrigens drehen, so dass man sich das Luftventil auf seine gewünschte Position drehen kann.
Und jetzt hab ich zum fünften Mal vergessen den RockShox und den CaneCreek zu wiegen!


----------



## ShockRox_71 (30. Mai 2019)

Ich glaube, jetzt hab ich das Setup soweit. Schade, daß der CaneCreek keine festen Einstellknöpfe hat! Zumindest bei der Setupfindung ist man genötigt immer einen 3mm Inbus dabei zu haben, am besten mit Kugelkopf.

Hier mal als Richtwerte meine Einstellung, bezogen auf 90Kg Fahrer zzgl. Klamotten & Backpack. Die Werte in Klammern sind das "Base Tune":

Cane Creek DB Air IL
PSI 235
SAG 28% ((28-33% empfohlen))
HSC    2 1/8 turns ((2))
LSC    9 clicks ((7))
HSR    3 3/4 turns ((2))
LSR    15 clicks ((10))
VolSp.    3 Grid ((0 ab Werk))

Während die Druckstufe nur marginal erhöht wurde, war zugseitig doch etwas mehr nötig! Den Monarch habe ich mit 175 PSI und 25% Sag gefahren, beim CaneCreek musste ich nochmals 60 PSI drauflegen um auf die empfohlenen 28% zu kommen. Das sind immerhin 16.2 Bar und nur noch 4 Bar unter Maximaldruck! Neben dem bemerkenswert sensiblen Ansprechverhalten ist das Ding beim pedalieren erstaunlich ruhig. Den Climb Switch brauche ich erst, wenn's bergauf länger aus dem Sattel geht. Mit den 3 Grids Volumenspacer wird der Dämpfer so ab 70% Hub progressiv. Da bin ich noch hin und her gerissen ob ich wieder runter auf 2 Grids gehe oder nicht. An meiner Pike hab ich die MRP RampControl Cartridge verbaut (feine Sache) und so eingestellt, daß die Gabel immer 90% von ihrem Hub abfährt.


----------



## Dampfsti (1. Juni 2019)

Zählst du da von offen nach zu oder so wie sichs gehört ab komplett geschlossen nach offen??

Die letzten Klicks bis ganz offen sind meistens rel. wirkungslos.
Deswegen zählt man normalerweise immer von ganz geschlossener Position aus.

Ausser die MTB-Welt hat das Rad bzw. den Dämpfer mal wieder komplett neu erfunden und zählt deswegen falschrum


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ShockRox_71 (1. Juni 2019)

Ich habe von offener Position gezählt, da die Angaben vom Base Tune auch davon ausgehen.
Sonst wäre die Verwirrung komplett gewesen!





...was hätte ich tun sollen?


----------



## Dampfsti (1. Juni 2019)

Oh man, die müsstns aber wirklich besser wissen...
Die MTB Branche ist echt komisch, alles müssen se "neu erfinden"


----------



## ShockRox_71 (2. Juni 2019)

...sonst wäre es zu einfach!
Was willste also machen ausser 'n dummes Gesicht und 'n guten Eindruck?


----------



## radiomir79 (6. Juni 2019)

Hey Leute, gibt es das Schaltauge fur das ICB 2.0 auch billeger zu kaufen als bei Alutech Online Shop? Nachbau? Mir kommen 30 Euronen plus Shipping echt viel zu Teuer... (auch bei Santa Cruz gibt es die zum halben Preis als das da.) 

Danke, MFG


----------



## tom_ass (7. Juni 2019)

hmmm...ich glaube da hast du genau 2 Optionen...

selber machen (lassen) oder in den sauern Apfel beißen und bestellen.


----------



## radiomir79 (7. Juni 2019)

tom_ass schrieb:


> hmmm...ich glaube da hast du genau 2 Optionen...
> 
> selber machen (lassen) oder in den sauern Apfel beißen und bestellen.




Ja. hab mir auch gedacht. mit Shipping ist es so um 45 Euronen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tom_ass (7. Juni 2019)

Alternativ ein Stück Alu aus dem Baumarkt, ein paar Feilen hat man(n) ja meist eh zuhause, Bohrer und https://www.rosebikes.de/cyclus-too...le_size=6075&gclid=CKzV8OL71uICFdDndwodOlgLuw


----------



## radiomir79 (7. Juni 2019)

tom_ass schrieb:


> Alternativ ein Stück Alu aus dem Baumarkt, ein paar Feilen hat man(n) ja meist eh zuhause, Bohrer und https://www.rosebikes.de/cyclus-too...le_size=6075&gclid=CKzV8OL71uICFdDndwodOlgLuw




Ja. geht auch.


----------



## ShockRox_71 (9. Juni 2019)

Ich bin zu faul das hier durchzusuchen, aber vielleicht...

http://www.schaltauge.de/Schaltaugen-mit-3-Loecher/


----------



## tom_ass (24. Juni 2019)

Zurück aus Livigno


----------



## ShockRox_71 (24. Juli 2019)

Rotkäppchen im bösen Wald...


----------



## Lexx85 (21. August 2019)

ShockRox_71 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 889125
> 
> Rotkäppchen im bösen Wald...


Der Aufbau gefällt mir echt gut


----------



## Lexx85 (21. August 2019)

Hallo zusammen,

Hat jemand von euch schon mal einen winkelsteuersatz im ICB 2.0 verbaut?


----------



## ShockRox_71 (21. August 2019)

Lexx85 schrieb:


> Der Aufbau gefällt mir echt gut



Danke!

Aktuell wartet noch eine Eagle X01 auf den Einbau, aber ich komme einfach nicht dazu...


----------



## Trail-Trialer (21. August 2019)

Lexx85 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> Hat jemand von euch schon mal einen winkelsteuersatz im ICB 2.0 verbaut?


Ja, Works Components. -1,5grad.


----------



## ShockRox_71 (22. August 2019)

Ich war gestern mal wieder auf der Alutech Homepage. Das ICB 2.0 scheint nun aus dem Portfolio verschwunden, es gibt nur noch einen Rahmen im Sale. Das der Rahmen nicht auf ewig produziert wird war klar aber nun ist der Zeitpunkt wohl gekommen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (22. August 2019)

Naja, das war jetzt seit 2016 im Programm und entsprechend eigentlich das ganze Jahr schon mur noch mehr oder weniger im Abverkauf. Normaler Produktzyklus wenn es keine Weiterentwicklung gibt. Ich glaub ich bestell zur Sicherheit nochmal ein zwei Schaltaugen...

Jürgen war aber eh nicht ganz zufrieden damit, im Nachhinein haben sie sich geärgert es nicht auf 29" aufgesetzt zu haben.


----------



## ShockRox_71 (22. August 2019)

Ist schon klar, trotzdem schade...
Als 29er hätte ich es definitiv nicht gekauft! Mir hat es so gefallen wie es ist.
Aber man könnte es ja dem aktuellen Trend nach zumindest als Mullet aufbauen sofern man über einen Winkelsteuersatz die Geo angepasst bekommt.


----------



## Lexx85 (22. August 2019)

Trail-Trialer schrieb:


> Ja, Works Components. -1,5grad.


Oh Nice. Hast du mal ein Bild? Mich würde interessieren wie der Aufbau an der unteren lagerschale aussieht...

Danke dir!


----------



## Speziazlizt (5. September 2019)

Hallo zusammen. Wegen Umstieg auf 29" und mein Bruder lieber DH fährt als selber zu treten steht meins zum Verkauf... https://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/1293001-alutech-icb-2-0


----------



## isargriller (15. September 2019)

Die Tour ist einfach so schön - und passt perfekt zum ICB:


----------



## ShockRox_71 (15. September 2019)

Netter Trail, gefällt mir!
Und die Grillen zirpen so schön oder ist es der Freilauf?


----------



## ShockRox_71 (17. September 2019)

Sonntag. Ziemlich spät losgekommen und 2 Stunden später wegen einsetzender Dunkelheit den direkten Weg heimwärts angetreten.
Das erste mal dieses Jahr, daher gleich mal die Funzel wieder montiert:


----------



## tatwagna (18. September 2019)

Hallo zusammen,
dieser Post richtet sich an die Fahrer eines Rahmen in RAW. Ich habe beim Saubermachen folgendes entdeckt (Anhang). Das sieht auf den ersten Blick aus wie ein Riss. Oder handelt es sich ggf um eine Ausgefranzte Frässtrecke? 
Könntet ihr bei euren Bikes mal gucken, ob es ggf ähnlich aussieht?
Vielen Dank


----------



## isargriller (22. September 2019)

Hab mich mit dem ICB 2.0 auf die Suche nach dem Trailgold an der Isar gemacht.
...ich liebe dieses Bike!
Und wenn Ihr vielleicht wegen der Wiesn nach München kommt: packt das ICB 2.0 ein!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schwobenflyer (23. September 2019)

Hier mal ein tolles Bike...











						Enduro Bike kaufen – 1570 Bikes online. Enduro Mountainbike neu oder gebraucht
					

Enduro Bike ➤ neu & gebraucht ➤ kaufen und verkaufen auf bikemarkt.MTB-News.de ➤ Riesige Auswahl - gute Preise ➤ 1570 Fullies online




					bikemarkt.mtb-news.de


----------



## zr0wrk (23. September 2019)

Flyer7576 schrieb:


> Hier mal ein tolles Bike.


Offenbar dem Besitzer nicht toll genug, wenn es nach 400 km wieder weg muss.


----------



## Trail-Trialer (3. Oktober 2019)

Lexx85 schrieb:


> Oh Nice. Hast du mal ein Bild? Mich würde interessieren wie der Aufbau an der unteren lagerschale aussieht...
> 
> Danke dir!



Sorry, etwas verspätet. Unten sieht es eher normal aus, oben ist der Versatz gut zu sehen.


----------



## Trail-Trialer (3. Oktober 2019)

Rahmen steht only oder als set zum Verkauf. Größe M. Preis je nach Teilen


----------



## Lexx85 (14. Oktober 2019)

Trail-Trialer schrieb:


> Sorry, etwas verspätet. Unten sieht es eher normal aus, oben ist der Versatz gut zu sehen.
> Anhang anzeigen 918153




kein Thema, sieht auch gut aus, kannst du mir mal den Steuersatz schicken, den du verbaut hast?

danke!


----------



## Trail-Trialer (14. Oktober 2019)

Ist ein works components mit - 1,5 grad.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lexx85 (14. Oktober 2019)

Trail-Trialer schrieb:


> Ist ein works components mit - 1,5 grad.



Danke, hast du die genauen Maße noch?


----------



## Trail-Trialer (14. Oktober 2019)

Nein, findest aber alles über Google


----------



## franky-biking (23. Oktober 2019)

Trail-Trialer schrieb:


> Hier nun auch mal meins im aktuellen Zustand.
> Anhang anzeigen 781080 Anhang anzeigen 781081



Darf man fragen, wie sich das Bike mit dem DHX Dämpfer bewährt hat? Ich überlege da auch dran?


----------



## franky-biking (23. Oktober 2019)

Trail-Trialer schrieb:


> Hier nun auch mal meins im aktuellen Zustand.
> Anhang anzeigen 781080 Anhang anzeigen 781081



Darf man fragen, wie sich das Bike mit dem DHX Dämpfer bewährt hat? Ich überlege da auch dran?


----------



## ShockRox_71 (26. Oktober 2019)

Alter! Ich bin höher als das Matterhorn, wie geil ist das denn?
Bei näherer Betrachtung folgt die Ernüchterung - sind doch nur 709.1 m NN. Der Punkt gehört echt mal nachgeschnitzt und frisch geschwärzt!


----------



## Der_Torsten (27. Oktober 2019)

In Rot ist es echt schick und bestimmt verdammt schnell ?


----------



## ShockRox_71 (27. Oktober 2019)

Danke!

Es hat potenzial beim Fahrwerk, dann ist es noch schneller...


----------



## pauing (15. November 2019)

Enduro Bike kaufen – 1570 Bikes online. Enduro Mountainbike neu oder gebraucht
					

Enduro Bike ➤ neu & gebraucht ➤ kaufen und verkaufen auf bikemarkt.MTB-News.de ➤ Riesige Auswahl - gute Preise ➤ 1570 Fullies online




					bikemarkt.mtb-news.de


----------



## Lexx85 (27. November 2019)

ShockRox_71 schrieb:


> Sonntag. Ziemlich spät losgekommen und 2 Stunden später wegen einsetzender Dunkelheit den direkten Weg heimwärts angetreten.
> Das erste mal dieses Jahr, daher gleich mal die Funzel wieder montiert:


Oh was is den das für ne Lampe?


----------



## Lexx85 (27. November 2019)

So mal wieder seit langem ein Update von ICB. Winkelsteuersatz mit  -0,5grad, ich hab bewusst nicht den 1.0 Winkel eingebaut, da ich a) bereits ne 160mm Gabel verbaut habe und b) der Canecreek Steuersatz höher baut somit komme ich auch auf -1.0 flacher.  Syntace megaforce 3 und Umrüstung auf Rockshox VIVD r2c. Jetzt muss ich mir nur was mit den Reifen überlegen.

bessere Bilder folgen!

PS. Ich bin verliebt!
Gesamtgewicht ist aktuell mit Backcountry Strap(ca. 500gr) 14,19kg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ShockRox_71 (27. November 2019)

Lexx85 schrieb:


> Oh was is den das für ne Lampe?



Guckst Du hier:









						Magicshine EXTREME - Monteer 6500 Helmlampe
					

Magicshine Monteer 6500 - 75W Scheinwerfer - Extreme helle LED-Helmlampe




					www.magicshine.de


----------



## Lexx85 (28. November 2019)

ShockRox_71 schrieb:


> Guckst Du hier:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ah, hab ich mir fast gedacht! Ich hab für den Kopf die MJ906, kannst du den Scheinwerfer empfehlen?


----------



## ShockRox_71 (28. November 2019)

Lexx85 schrieb:


> Ah, hab ich mir fast gedacht! Ich hab für den Kopf die MJ906, kannst du den Scheinwerfer empfehlen?



Bis jetzt ja, uneingeschränkt!
Licht, Bedienung, Laufzeit - alles top. Der Lenkerhalter ist auch super, wackelt oder klappert nichts!
Sie hat auch mehrere Regenfahrten und erotische Handwäschen ohne Wassereinbruch hinter sich.


----------



## Eiler (22. Dezember 2019)

Das ICB 2 heute mal wieder im Einsatz gehabt. Wäre mal Zeit für einen adäquaten Nachfolger.


----------



## Lexx85 (29. Dezember 2019)

Eiler schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 954637Das ICB 2 heute mal wieder im Einsatz gehabt. Wäre mal Zeit für einen adäquaten Nachfolger.


Ja würde mir auch taugen! Wobei das jetzige schon super iS!


----------



## ShockRox_71 (29. Dezember 2019)

Habt Ihr Euch mal den Thread zum ICB 2.0 durchgelesen bzw. halbwegs überflogen?
Um sowas durchzuziehen brauchste mehr als gute Nerven!  Ich hätte schon nach Seite 15 hingeschmissen...


----------



## Lexx85 (29. Dezember 2019)

ShockRox_71 schrieb:


> Habt Ihr Euch mal den Thread zum ICB 2.0 durchgelesen bzw. halbwegs überflogen?
> Um sowas durchzuziehen brauchste mehr als gute Nerven!  Ich hätte schon nach Seite 15 hingeschmissen...


Ja natürlich... ging damals richtig rund!


----------



## Eiler (4. Januar 2020)

ShockRox_71 schrieb:


> Habt Ihr Euch mal den Thread zum ICB 2.0 durchgelesen bzw. halbwegs überflogen?
> Um sowas durchzuziehen brauchste mehr als gute Nerven!  Ich hätte schon nach Seite 15 hingeschmissen...


Sollte auch nicht auf ICB bezogen sein - fände ein neues Trailbike von Alutech ganz ok, bzw wäre schwer interessiert. Gibt es nämlich bei Alutech aktuell nix vergleichbares. Gerne auch in 29, gerne auch Carbon - so in Anlehnung an deren neues Waldrennrad.


----------



## ShockRox_71 (4. Januar 2020)

Eiler schrieb:


> Sollte auch nicht auf ICB bezogen sein - fände ein neues Trailbike von Alutech ganz ok, bzw wäre schwer interessiert. Gibt es nämlich bei Alutech aktuell nix vergleichbares. Gerne auch in 29, gerne auch Carbon - so in Anlehnung an deren neues Waldrennrad.



Wie wär's mit einem Custom ICB 2.0 in Stahl?






						ICB2.0 steel – Portus Cycles
					






					www.portus-cycles.de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (4. Januar 2020)

Eiler schrieb:


> Sollte auch nicht auf ICB bezogen sein - fände ein neues Trailbike von Alutech ganz ok, bzw wäre schwer interessiert. Gibt es nämlich bei Alutech aktuell nix vergleichbares. Gerne auch in 29, gerne auch Carbon - so in Anlehnung an deren neues Waldrennrad.


Wenn Carbon heißt dass es, wie beim Gravel, nur noch zwei oder drei Größen gibt, ohne mich.


----------



## Lexx85 (15. Februar 2020)

So, heute mal wieder bei feinstem Wetter das ICB bewegt, bin immer noch hin und weg.
Der aktuelle Aufbau lässt allerdings auch keinen Wunsch zum stempeln offen.

aktuell 14.0 kilo


----------



## ShockRox_71 (15. Februar 2020)

Ja nice, mit Coil Dämpfer! 

Erzähl mal bitte was zum Fahrwerk, z.B. sieht der Dämpfer nach etwas mehr Hub aus oder täuscht das?
Oder am besten gleich 'ne komplette Partlist. Der Aufbau sieht interessant aus!


----------



## Trail-Trialer (15. Februar 2020)

ShockRox_71 schrieb:


> Ja nice, mit Coil Dämpfer!
> 
> Erzähl mal bitte zum Fahrwerk, z.B. sieht der Dämpfer nach etwas mehr Hub aus oder täuscht das?
> Oder am besten gleich 'ne komplette Partlist. Der Aufbau sieht interessant aus!


Wenn du an einem Coil fürs ICB interessiert bist, sag bescheid. Ich habe meins mit air wieder verkauft und habe den coil noch.

VG Torsten


----------



## ShockRox_71 (15. Februar 2020)

Trail-Trialer schrieb:


> Wenn du an einem Coil fürs ICB interessiert bist, sag bescheid. Ich habe meins mit air wieder verkauft und habe den coil noch.
> 
> VG Torsten



Danke für Dein Angebot, ich bin gegenwärtig mit meinem Cane Creek db Air ganz zufrieden!
Wenn Coil, dann komplett inkl. Gabel was mir aber für's ICB zu teuer wird und für dessen Einsatzbereich etwas "overdressed" wäre.


----------



## Trail-Trialer (15. Februar 2020)

ShockRox_71 schrieb:


> Danke für Dein Angebot, ich bin gegenwärtig mit meinem Cane Creek db Air ganz zufrieden!
> Wenn Coil, dann komplett inkl. Gabel was mir aber für's ICB zu teuer wird und für dessen Einsatzbereich etwas "overdressed" wäre.


OK. 
Ist natürlich ansichtssache. Den CC incline habe ich nach 1.Monat entfernt und ab da war ich glücklich mit dem bike. ?
Kommt aber natürlich auch auf den Einsatzbereich und Vorlieben am Fahrwerk an. 

Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ShockRox_71 (15. Februar 2020)

Jupp, definitiv!
Ich hab fast ein halbes Jahr mit der Findung des Setup verbracht bis es mir gepasst hat und mit der Pike harmonierte.
Fluch und Segen gleichermaßen, wenn man viele Einstellungsmöglichkeiten hat!
Gegenwärtig hab ich aber ganz andere Probleme, da mir vor einem Monat ein Patellofemoralersatz "eingebaut" wurde.
Muskel(wieder)aufbau und Ausdauer bolzen! Was mal da war kommt zwar wieder, aber leider nicht so schnell wie es weg war.
Hatte mir vor der OP noch als kleinen Anreiz für "nach der Reha" ein Hardtail aufgebaut zum flachen angasen.


----------



## Lexx85 (16. Februar 2020)

ShockRox_71 schrieb:


> Ja nice, mit Coil Dämpfer!
> 
> Erzähl mal bitte was zum Fahrwerk, z.B. sieht der Dämpfer nach etwas mehr Hub aus oder täuscht das?
> Oder am besten gleich 'ne komplette Partlist. Der Aufbau sieht interessant aus!


Danke für die Blumen! ???

hier die Partliste:


----------



## ShockRox_71 (16. Februar 2020)

Danke!

Also doch der orig. Hub, hat mich mein altes Auge getäuscht. Ich hätte fast schwören können, daß da 60mm drin sind!
450er Feder bei welchen Gewicht und wieviel Sag? Und wie ist die Balannce/Harmonie mit der Pike?


----------



## Lexx85 (16. Februar 2020)

ShockRox_71 schrieb:


> Danke!
> 
> Also doch der orig. Hub, hat mich mein altes Auge getäuscht. Ich hätte fast schwören können, daß da 60mm drin sind!
> 450er Feder bei welchen Gewicht und wieviel Sag? Und wie ist die Balannce/Harmonie mit der Pike?


Fahrfertig 87kg ca 28% Sag, die Pike hat eine Token und passt soweit. Ja ist nicht ganz 100% harmonisch. Allerdings fühlt es sich nicht falsch an. ??
Gefällt mir besser als mit dem Monarch.


----------



## ShockRox_71 (17. Februar 2020)

Lexx85 schrieb:


> Fahrfertig 87kg ca 28% Sag, die Pike hat eine Token und passt soweit. Ja ist nicht ganz 100% harmonisch. Allerdings fühlt es sich nicht falsch an. ??
> Gefällt mir besser als mit dem Monarch.



Mit dem Monarch muss man schon eine gewisse Affinität zu straffen Fahrwerken haben!
Mir war der auch zu unsensibel und bockig - selbst im Partymodus.


----------



## Lexx85 (17. Februar 2020)

Sagt mal, hat jemand hier im Thread eigentlich ne Kettenführung am ICB verbaut?

wenn ja, würde das much mal intressieren.

Danke euch


----------



## Deleted 346340 (3. März 2020)

Wenn ich hier so durchscrolle sehe ich wenige Modelle mit Stahlfederdämpfer. Ich würde euch allen mal vorschlagen irgend eine Coil-Variante zu testen!

Das eher lineare Bike sackt im mittleren Bereich doch recht stark weg, das über eine straffe Druckstufe abzustimmen ist leider nicht er richtige Weg.

Zum besseren Verständnis warum man am eher linearen Hinterbau Stahlfeer fahren sollte könnt ihr auf meinem Blog lesen.









						#3 Linkage - Warum du keinen Luftfederdämpfer am eher linearen Hinterbau fahren solltest? Analyse auf Basis des Ghost Hybride SL AMR.
					

Linkage Anti Rise Anti Squat Leverage Ratio Suspension Air Shock Dämpfer Kinematik Dämpfer Geometrie Tuning Luftkammer Negativ Bike MTB Freeride




					insanityofgravity.blogspot.com
				












						#1 Shock Secrets - Das Märchen vom progressiven Luftdämpfer!
					

Linkage Anti Rise Anti Squat Leverage Ratio Suspension Air Shock Dämpfer Kinematik Dämpfer Geometrie Tuning Luftkammer Negativ Bike MTB Freeride




					insanityofgravity.blogspot.com


----------



## Speziazlizt (5. März 2020)

Lexx85 schrieb:


> Sagt mal, hat jemand hier im Thread eigentlich ne Kettenführung am ICB verbaut?
> 
> wenn ja, würde das much mal intressieren.
> 
> Danke euch



Ich hatte nie Probleme ohne Kettenführung, denke es gibt da kaum einen Grund für eine solche Lösung.


----------



## zr0wrk (22. März 2020)

Das hier ist schon das zweite ICB2 in unserem Haushalt. Größe ist M, Farbe Titangrau. Die Fahrerin wollte ein bisschen mehr Farbe. Dann mache ich das natürlich so. ?‍❤️‍?‍?


----------



## ShockRox_71 (22. März 2020)

Nice!
Die Leitungen/Züge vor'm Cockpit sehen etwas lang aus?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zr0wrk (22. März 2020)

Jetzt, wo du es sagst, fällt mir auch auf, dass die bei meinem kürzer sind. Kann man sicher kürzer machen, aber ich meine, der Grund war, die Sattelstütze aushängen zu können, ohne den Trigger vom Lenker zu nehmen. Das definiert die Länge für den linken Zug. Der rechte folgt dann der Symmetrie. Im echten Leben sieht es auf jeden Fall nicht dramatisch aus, du bist der erste, dem das auffällt und sie fährt schon ein Jahr damit rum.


----------



## ShockRox_71 (22. März 2020)

Das Problem mit der Stütze und dem Trigger kenne ich! Ich habe die Züge/Leitungen gerne kurz und wegen der einen Schraube am Trigger...  Die Klemmung wo die Züge in den Rahmen laufen musst Du ja auch lösen.
Aber genau deswegen habe ich bei meinem Hardtail auf Remote verzichtet und eine KS Dropzone mit Hebel untet der Sattelnase verbaut. Ist zwar nicht so komfortabel wie Remote, aber besser als manuell so wie man das früher eben so gemacht hat.
Erzähl mal, was für Parts sind verbaut?
Mein ICB steht übrigens wieder auf dem Schlauch. Die Milch war mal wieder sauer und nach dem zweiten mal Reifen runter, ausputzen und Fläschen geben hatte ich die Schnauze voll von tubeless. Vom 0.2 Bar wöchigen Druckverlust mal ganz zu schweigen! Jetzt sind wieder die Schwalben eingezogen (SV21F) und es gab auch gleich neues Gummi außendrum. Kenda Hellkat Pro ACT vorne und den Nevegal 2 Pro ACT hinten. Ich bin gespannt wie sich diese Paarung fährt!


----------



## JENSeits (31. März 2020)

Guten Morgen zusammen,

ich habe es diesen Monat leider geschafft meinen Rahmen zu "verschleißen" wie es Jürgen formuliert hat ... ICB XL Raw der ersten Stunde (Aufbauevent) hat einen Rahmenbruch im Sitzrohr erlitten. Leicht unterhalb der Sattelstütze. Der Rahmen hatte zu dem Zeitpunkt ca. 1800km runter, dabei recht viele Wheelies würde ich behaupten. Das ist bei 100kg nackig natürlich schon eine Belastung.

Habe mit Jü telefoniert und auf "Kulanz" einen neuen Rahmen für 400€ + Versand bekommen. Das war die schnellste und günstigste Lösung wieder aufs Rad zu kommen, jetzt in titan.

Anbei ein paar Bilder....
Hat jemand Verwendung für einen gerissenen XL raw Rahmen? 

LG Jens


----------



## ShockRox_71 (31. März 2020)

Doofe Stelle für einen Riß! Was hattest Du für eine Einstecktiefe/Auszug bei der Sattelstütze gefahren?
Der neue Rahmen sieht klasse aus, das Titan eloxiert gefällt mit optisch sehr gut!


----------



## JENSeits (31. März 2020)

ich hatte erst eine lange Reverb und jetzt eine 125er Vecnum verbaut, beide immer so weit raus wie möglich...

Japs die Farbe taugt, aber scheint anfällig zusein. Habe mehrere kleine Beschädigungen, auch in der Wippe. Soviel zu neu ...


----------



## ShockRox_71 (31. März 2020)

...die Kraft über den Hebel!  

Jupp, deswegen habe ich Pulver genommen.


----------



## Merrakon (3. Mai 2020)

JENSeits schrieb:


> ....
> Hat jemand Verwendung für einen gerissenen XL raw Rahmen?
> 
> LG Jens



geschenkt?


----------



## Schwobenflyer (4. Mai 2020)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Guten Morgen zusammen,
> 
> ich habe es diesen Monat leider geschafft meinen Rahmen zu "verschleißen" wie es Jürgen formuliert hat ... ICB XL Raw der ersten Stunde (Aufbauevent) hat einen Rahmenbruch im Sitzrohr erlitten. Leicht unterhalb der Sattelstütze. Der Rahmen hatte zu dem Zeitpunkt ca. 1800km runter, dabei recht viele Wheelies würde ich behaupten. Das ist bei 100kg nackig natürlich schon eine Belastung.
> 
> ...



Hallo Jens,

ich finde das eine super Sache von Jü mit der Kulanz. Mach doch ein Video wie du den alten Rahmen mit dem Schwingschleifer klein machst und schicke es dem Jürgen zu wäre doch mal cool. Verschenke oder verkauf ihn doch bitte nicht um Schindluder zu vermeiden. 
Viele Grüsse und Spaß mit deinem neuen.
Andreas


----------



## JENSeits (4. Mai 2020)

Merrakon schrieb:


> geschenkt?


nö, ist verkauft



Flyer7576 schrieb:


> Hallo Jens,
> 
> ich finde das eine super Sache von Jü mit der Kulanz. Mach doch ein Video wie du den alten Rahmen mit dem Schwingschleifer klein machst und schicke es dem Jürgen zu wäre doch mal cool. Verschenke oder verkauf ihn doch bitte nicht um Schindluder zu vermeiden.
> Viele Grüsse und Spaß mit deinem neuen.
> Andreas


"Verschleiß" ist aber schon derbe ... Kulanz ist immer eine feine Sache. Bei den letzten Kundenserviceaktionen vom Jü in meinem Bekanntenkreis allerdings definitiv eine positive Ausnahme.
Rahmen ist an jemanden hier aus dem Forum verkauft. Er wird als Schweißversuch benutzt.

LG Jens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mowood (18. Mai 2020)

Hallo Leute,

kann mir jemand sagen welchen custom tune der Fox Float X in eurem ICB2.0 hat, bzw. wie die Bezeichnung bei Fox ist?

Ich habe momentan, wie von Werk ausgeliefert, den RS Monach + RC3 mit ML3 tune verbaut. Bis auf einen Volumenspacer ist allerdings die Hütte voll. Druck 200psi.

Ich überlege, ob ich nicht mal einen anderen Dämpfer testen soll, da der Monach sein Leben bei mir am Limit fristet.

Hätte vielleicht noch jemande einen Vorschlag für die härtere Gangart?


----------



## lukutus (26. Mai 2020)

JENSeits schrieb:


> nö, ist verkauft
> 
> 
> "Verschleiß" ist aber schon derbe ... Kulanz ist immer eine feine Sache. Bei den letzten Kundenserviceaktionen vom Jü in meinem Bekanntenkreis allerdings definitiv eine positive Ausnahme.
> ...


Also für dich ist dich ist die Kulanz doch gut gelaufen. 
Daß evtl. negative Erfahrungen in deinem Bekanntenkreis erwähnt werden, finde ich nicht so gut. Da fehlen die Infos, was vorgefallen ist. Just my 2 cent. Ich hatte bisher immer einen guten und kulanten Kontakt zu Jü. Jetzt bitte wieder Bilder.


----------



## schmitr3 (26. Mai 2020)

Gleiche, leider auch negative, Erfahrung, was Kulanz angeht. Gabel und noch ein paar andere Sachen bestellt, die nicht so geliefert wurden, wie beschrieben. Kulanz gleich 0, bei dem Preis wäre das zu verschmerzen, sinngemäß. Mein ICB mag ich aber trotzdem.


----------



## lukutus (26. Mai 2020)

schmitr3 schrieb:


> Gleiche, leider auch negative, Erfahrung, was Kulanz angeht. Gabel und noch ein paar andere Sachen bestellt, die nicht so geliefert wurden, wie beschrieben. Kulanz gleich 0, bei dem Preis wäre das zu verschmerzen, sinngemäß. Mein ICB mag ich aber trotzdem.


Widerruf und Rückversand ging nicht?


----------



## JENSeits (27. Mai 2020)

lukutus schrieb:


> Daß evtl. negative Erfahrungen in deinem Bekanntenkreis erwähnt werden, finde ich nicht so gut. Da fehlen die Infos, was vorgefallen ist. Just my 2 cent.



Das hat hier an der Stelle ansich nix zu suchen  
Sagen wir es so: mein örtlicher Bäcker strengt sich mehr an.


----------



## lukutus (27. Mai 2020)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Das hat hier an der Stelle ansich nix zu suchen
> Sagen wir es so: mein örtlicher Bäcker strengt sich mehr an.


Stimmt! Geht hier um Bilder! 
Warum also in deinem Beitrag #689,  die unnötige Info über die Erfahrungen deiner Bekannten? ?

Zu deinem Rahmenbruch: Ist evtl. die Einstecktiefe der Sattelstütze zu gering gewesen?
Aber jetzt sollten wir den Fred wieder frei machen und bike gehen. Alles Gute.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (27. Mai 2020)

lukutus schrieb:


> Zu deinem Rahmenbruch: Ist evtl. die Einstecktiefe der Sattelstütze zu gering gewesen?


nein. zurück zu Bildern


----------



## AndreasMayer (5. Juni 2020)

Also dann mal wieder zu den Bildern..


Hier mein neuer Rahmen mit einigen neuen und ganz vielen alten Teilen.


----------



## isargriller (31. Juli 2020)

Habe vor ein paar Monaten endlich mal die „mobilen Gewinde“ von sks für Flaschenhalter montiert. Für lange Anstiege und generell lange Touren ein absoluter Game-Changer. Nicht so endgültig wie die Version vom @Comfortbiker , aber genauso durststillend und Rücken-entlastend.
Schöne Grüße!


----------



## Duc851 (19. April 2021)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> ...kleines Update [emoji4]
> so ist beim Fahren ohne Flasche nichts mehr zum hängen bleiben am Oberrohr.


Wie sind die Erfahrungen mit dem Flaschenhalter? Haut man sich die Flasche im im Eifer des Gefechts mit den Knien vom Bike oder hält das Fidlock zuverlässig?


----------



## Comfortbiker (19. April 2021)

Duc851 schrieb:


> Wie sind die Erfahrungen mit dem Flaschenhalter? Haut man sich die Flasche im im Eifer des Gefechts mit den Knien vom Bike oder hält das Fidlock zuverlässig?


Wenn man gemäßigt (Sprunghöhen so bis 50cm über Baumstämme oder Drops von 1.50m...) unterwegs ist,  hält die Flasche sicher. Nur wenn man stärker mit dem Bein anstößt, kann sie raus fallen...also bei härter Gangart (Bikepark z.B.) besser eine dichte Flasche in den Rucksack.
Auf zügigen Spaßtouren für mich optimal. Im Vinschgau hatte ich die Flasche immer am Rahmen.


----------



## Duc851 (19. April 2021)

Vielen Dank für den Erfahrungsbericht. Bei härter Gangart habe ich zwar einen Rucksack auf, aber darin keine harten oder großvolumigen Gegenstände die Verletzungen hervorrufen könnten. Da nehme ich dann eine Trinkblase in Kauf.

Edit: Ich hab's getan. Das Bike aber kein Alutech ICB, sondern ein Alutech Fanes. Mit Alunieten musste ich 7.1mm vorbohren. Mit Stahlnieten gingen wohl auch 6.9mm. Die Nietmuttern habe ich mit 2k Epoxidharz (Uhu Endfest) eingeklebt. Wenn sich da irgendwann etwas lockert habe ich ein Problem 😅

Die Löcher für M5 Nietmuttern sind schon riesig. Ich überlege das nächste mal für so eine kleine Flasche M4 statt M5 Nietmuttern zu setzen. Das sollte doch auch ausreichen bei einer 350ml Flasche?


----------



## fresh_ozelot (19. August 2021)

erledigt.


----------



## ShockRox_71 (20. März 2022)




----------



## ShockRox_71 (14. Mai 2022)




----------



## Beefe (30. November 2022)

Hallo Leute 
Gibt es hier zufällig einen der seinen ICB 2.0 Rahmen veräußern würde, Zustand ist zweitrangig, Größe M oder L

Grüße✌🏼


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

